# Seguimento - Setembro 2008



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 00:00)

Ahh! Finalmente Setembro!

O Verão vai acabar, o Outono começar e os dias refrescar...

Acabam-se, para muitos, as férias e volta-se á bela rotina de todos os dias... dias que, cada vez estão mais pequenos!

Segundo os meus registos, em Setembro, as mínimas absolutas para este mês foram:

Setembro de 2006 – 13,0ºC (dia 16)
Setembro de 2007 – 12,4ºC (dia 28)
Setembro de 2008 – Vamos descobrir!



Começo Setembro com a agradável temperatura de *18,1ºC*
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1018 hpa
Vento a 5,1 km/h


Um Bom Mês para todos! Cheio de trovoadas...


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2008 às 00:01)

Sou o primeiro a responder  .

Temperatura actual *21,0ºC* menos 0,1ºC que em Agosto .


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2008 às 00:02)

Ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *17.6ºC*
Hum: *81%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


Bom mes de Setembro!!


----------



## squidward (1 Set 2008 às 00:22)

Já estamos em Setembro o tempo passa a correr

por aqui Céu limpo e com 19.0ºC

Espero que seja um mês que nos traga alguma animação. Principalmente para estes lados, isto este ano anda um bocado "enfadonho" em termos de trovoadas nesta zona do Ribatejo


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2008 às 00:41)

Por agora, despeço-me com

Temp: *17.2ºC*
Hum: *82%*

E ja agora, este mes que traga o Verão que nao veio em Agosto, que e para nao vir em Dezembro


----------



## Turista (1 Set 2008 às 02:04)

Então cá estamos num novo mês! 

Por estes lados sigo com 19ºC, humidade de 82% e pressão a 1020.1 hPa. (a pressão tem vindo a subir)

Vamos ver que nos reserva este mês. Era bom que trouxesse umas trovoadas aqui para o Oeste.. 

Abraços,


----------



## TaviraMan (1 Set 2008 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Começo Setembro com manhã fresca, céu totalmente limpo, vento fraco de Noroeste e 21ºC

Até já


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Setembro começa por Coimbra com uma manhã relativamente fresca e céu pouco nublado. Alguma neblina matinal que entretanto se dissipou. A pressão está em 1019hPa.

*Tmin 17,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Por cá, uma noite, variando entre céu encoberto e muito nublado, com um mínima de *16,4ºC*, ás 6:57

Neste momento levo 20,1ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 1,0 km/h

Neste momento, o céu está muito nublado por altocumulus, e algusn fractus, na Serra


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Set 2008 às 10:00)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o mês de setembro começou com uma minima de 16.3ºC, neste momento estão 23.3ºC e o céu está limpo para variar, e em relação ás trovoadas não tenho esperança nenhuma que elas venhem para estes lados durante este mês; pelo o que eu vi nos primeiros dias deste mês vai haver alguma chuva mas como já é habito vai ser mais o norte que vai ser molhado


----------



## Weatherman (1 Set 2008 às 10:30)

Por aqui céu limpo
Temperatura: 20,4ºC
Humidade: 59%
Pressão: 1022hPa 
Vento: WNW, 7,2Kmh


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Set 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia. 

Aqui o 1 de Setembro começou com poucas nuvens.

Tmin foi de 18,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 11:27)

Por aqui... céu encoberto e 23,4ºC
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h


Nem sei o que chamar a isto... (Vista a OSO)






Imagem de satélite, tem havido uma evolução da neblusidade, aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2008 às 12:23)

Boas tardes e novo mês que por vezes nos reserva surpresas vamos ver!por aqui tudo igual céu limpo e vento fraco de W,a temparatura minima chegou aos 16.8ºc,neste momento vai nos 27.1ºc vai aquecendo


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2008 às 12:40)

Bom dia,

Neste primeiro dia de Setembro e de regresso ao trabalho, voltamos ao tempo de Norte, céu limpo, temp à volta dos 27ºC, a prever um belo dia de sol.

Vamos ver se este mês continua seco ou se virá qualquer coisa cá para os Algarves (trovoadas e chuva...)


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2008 às 12:45)

Boa tarde!

Durante a noite a Tempª baixou aos *14.7ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *22.7ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2008 às 13:30)

Boa tarde a todos..aqui vai o meu primeiro post no mês d Setembro.. por aqui está céu pouco nublado e vento fraco com uns 27,5¤C  :-)


----------



## diogo (1 Set 2008 às 13:30)

Aqui Setembro começou com uma mínima de *15.2ºC* - 2.8ºC mais fresco que a mínima de 1 de Setembro de 2007 - 18.0ºC!! 

Agora: 25.5ºC , 1019 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2008 às 13:33)

Céu poucas nuvens e 24,5ºC.

Mínima de 11,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Weatherman (1 Set 2008 às 13:41)

As 13:41 céu pouco nublado 
Temperatura:25,2ºC
Humidade:45%
Pressão:1021hPa
Vento: NNW 22,0 Kmh


----------



## jpmartins (1 Set 2008 às 14:05)

Boa tarde a todos,
Depois de umas férias estou de volta ao trabalho e com grande alegria ao meteopt. Só hoje é que soube que o Gilmet foi um grande vencedor, parabéns .

Por aqui ceu limpo, com a temperatura nos 25.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2008 às 14:08)

Boas...por aqui céu limpo excepto algumas  nuvens a NW/W baixas com a temp:28.8ºc e vento fraco de W, a pressão nos 1017hpa.

Até logo


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2008 às 14:24)

Boa tarde a mínima de hoje em Grandola foi de 15,9°C, agora estão 27,6°C o céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Turista (1 Set 2008 às 14:39)

Boas tardes 
Aqui por estes lados muito sol, com algumas núvens altas...
Sendo Setembro, o melhor do dia é que as "resmas" de turistas foram embora e tudo está mais calmo! 

Abraços,


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2008 às 15:35)

Boa tarde
Por aqui estão 24ºC, o céu está muito pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2008 às 15:38)

Aqui a temperatura já subiu bastante... neste momento *31,6ºC* com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Set 2008 às 15:43)

Por aqui dia agradavel com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 15:46)

Por Odivelas, um dia bastante agradável.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco predominando de oeste e 26,9ºC.

A temperatura mínima hoje foi 17,4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2008 às 16:45)

Céu pouco nublado em Coimbra! O vento está muito fraco e a sensação é de calor... ás 14horas tinha 26,0ºC mas a máxima será provavelmente maior!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 17:00)

Por aqui o céu foi-se tornando pouco nublado com o evoluir da tarde...

Neste momento apenas restam alguns cumulus humilis
Temperatura nos *24,6ºC*
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento a 12,6 km/h (tem vindo a aumentar...)


----------



## TaviraMan (1 Set 2008 às 17:58)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui, céu limpo, alguns cirrus e cumulos quanto mais para Norte, vento fraco de Noroeste e 26ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Set 2008 às 18:11)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a máxima de Hoje foi de 31.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 28.8ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.3ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2008 às 18:12)

Boas

Estou de volta a Setubal  a mínima hoje em Grandola foi de 15,9ºC a máxima foi de 28,1ºC...

Agora registo já em Setubal 24,1ºC, 49%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...

E finalmente o periodo seco por aqui que já dura a 3 meses e 3 dias vai terminar no Sábado com uma frente fria de alguma actividade!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 18:33)

A máxima de hoje foi de 24,8ºC, pelas 17:14

Neste momento tenho 23,5ºC
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h,com um máximo de *20,8 km/h*, até agora


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2008 às 19:26)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,3 ºC (06h55); Temperatura máxima - 30,1 ºC (15h44); Temperatura actual - 26,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - ___ ºC (dia ___); Temperatura máxima - ____ ºC (dia ___)


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2008 às 19:38)

Boa tarde!

Durante a tarde predominou o ceu limpo com uma maxima que nao foi além dos *23.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu com alguns cirrus
Temp: *19.6ºC*
Hum: *77%*
pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2008 às 19:39)

Os extremos do primeiro dia de Setembro:

Máximo Hoje:  29.8 ºC (14:12) 
Mínimo Hoje:  15.0 ºC (04:14) 

Dia agradável com poucas nuvens e pouco vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2008 às 19:44)

Boas tardes por aqui ainda apereceram algumas nuvens de tarde mas já desepareceram o vento continua fraco de SW/W,a máxima de hoje chegou aos 30.3ºc,neste momento 26.6ºc e céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2008 às 19:49)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e o Algarve voltou a ser nosso, os camones já partiram muitos e o trânsito já se nota

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2008 às 20:07)

Algumas nuvens altas e 23,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 11,4ºC / 26,7ºC


----------



## João Esteves (1 Set 2008 às 20:17)

Mais um dia agradável de sol, por vezes com a visita de algumas nuvens:

Portela: 20.7ºC  /  65%
Nisa: 26.2ºC  /  37%

Parece então que se aproxima alguma instabilidade para o final da semana....  a ver vamos.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 20:20)

Por aqui, a temperatura vai descendo... (seria de esperar o quê)... estou com *19,8ºC*

Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 1,4 km/h


Cirrus e fractus no céu, especialmente a Oeste


----------



## mocha (1 Set 2008 às 21:05)

boa noite a todos, primeiro post do mês de setembro 
por aqui ceu pouco nublado, diria mesmo limpo, sigo com 23.5ºC, não tou a gostar nada da ideia de viajar com chuva, a ver se sabado a coisa nao se concretiza, desculpem la mas podia adiar por mais um dia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Boa noite a todos.

Dia de céu pouco nublado 

Tmin - 18,7ºC

Tmax - 27,1ºC

Agora - 23,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2008 às 22:23)

Por aqui, uma noite mais fresca, com *18,3ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 0,3 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,4ºC (06:57)
MÁXIMA: 24,8ºC (17:14)


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Por aqui estou com *24,9ºC*.


EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 17,5ºC
Tmáx: 31,7ºC


----------



## Rog (1 Set 2008 às 22:53)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 19,5ºC
78%HR
1022hpa

max 24,2ºC
min 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2008 às 23:02)

Hoje fico pelos 21.0ºc com vento fraco de W.

Dados de hoje 
Max-30.3ºc
Min-16.8ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 23:06)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e 18,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 17,4ºC
Tmáx: 28,5ºC



Em *Maçores - Moncorvo*, os extremos foram os seguintes:
Tmin: 14,3ºC
Tmáx: 29,3ºC


----------



## diogo (2 Set 2008 às 00:03)

Aqui também estou a ter uma noite fresquinha (não dentro de casa), com céu limpo (já esteve muito nublado por nuvens baixas há cerca de 2 horas).

Hoje: *15.2ºC* / *25.7ºC*
Neste momento tenho 16.3ºC , 83% HR , 1018 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco
Boa noite!


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2008 às 00:22)

​


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Set 2008 às 00:29)

Boa Noite ja vim tarde para o Ranking aqui fica os registos

Temp min 17 ºC
Temp max 26.3ºC
Pressao 1018 hpa 
Humidade Relativa 89 %
Vento 8 Km\h Rajada max 37 Km\h


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 00:31)

Despeço-me com *17,2ºC*

Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h

Mais uma vez... céu quase encoberto, por fractus... (isto agora é todos os dias...)


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2008 às 00:43)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Boa Noite ja vim tarde para o Ranking aqui fica os registos


Tiveste sorte Diogo.
Tive de corrigir um erro da tabela, aproveitei e pus também os teus dados.



Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco/nulo e 18,2ºC.


----------



## psm (2 Set 2008 às 00:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Despeço-me com *17,2ºC*
> 
> Humidade a 91%
> Pressão a 1016 hPa
> ...





Este ano na zona a norte da serra de sintra tem havido muitos dias com o céu nublado de manhã, o que tem sido acima do normal, em contraste tem havido menos dias com nevoeiro e isso é abaixo do que costuma acontecer.


----------



## Perfect Storm (2 Set 2008 às 01:20)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui as temperaturas estão bastante amenas.
Temperatura actual 19,3 
Humidade relativa 66%,
Pressão 1017 Hpa.
A previsão para as proximas 12 horas aponta para céu encoberto.


----------



## TaviraMan (2 Set 2008 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Por aqui o dia começa com manhã fresquinha, vento muito fraco de Noroeste e estão 18ºC. O céu apresenta-se totalmente limpo!


----------



## mocha (2 Set 2008 às 09:14)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu nublado 22ºC


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 17,1ºC
Tmax 26,7ºC

Hoje céu encoberto. Pressão em 1016hPa.
*
Tmin 17,4ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Set 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 16.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.2ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas ( mas poucas).


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2008 às 09:35)

Bom dia

17,9ºC e o céu coberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima de 14,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2008 às 09:37)

Agora estou com *21,0ºC* e com alguns cirro-cúmulos no céu.

Tendo em conta as horas, espero mais um dia quente....

Segundo o meteoblue hoje será o dia mais quente da semana nesta zona.

A mínima desta noite foi de 18,4ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2008 às 09:51)

bom dia

por aqui uma manhã de céu pouco nublado com algum nevoeiro em altitude a dissipar-se e vento muito fraco

estão 17ºC neste momento


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Set 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Aqui pela Lagoa a noite foi quente e trouxe alguns aguaceiros. Neste momento por todo o concelho céu muito nublado já com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 23,1ºC


Ás 8h30 estavam 24ºC


----------



## jpmartins (2 Set 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia
Depois do nevoeiro, o ceu está limpinho.
Min. Matinal 15.3ºC.


----------



## Rog (2 Set 2008 às 11:35)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado 5/8
21,7ºC
1020hpa
Índice UV 2

min 16,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (2 Set 2008 às 11:59)

Mínimo Hoje:  14.2 ºC (05:31)

Minima fresca e dia fresco. A esta hora "apenas" 24ºC com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 12:04)

Boas tardes!

Hoje, uma mínima mais baixa, com *15,1ºC* pelas 6:39
Neste momento, os cumulus dominam os céus, e ainda levo 21,2ºC

Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2008 às 12:36)

Bons dias hoje por aqui havia bastante neblina nas  terras baixas  e vales dos rios em redor da cidade,esta noite esteve fresca a temp:minima chegou aos 13.6ºc,neste momento o céu está  pouco nublado com nuvens médias e altas hoje parece que as temparaturas não vão subir muito,temp:actual 22.6ºc com vento fraco de W/SW.


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2008 às 12:49)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,1ºC...

Agora está um pouco de fresco sigo com 24,9ºC, 48%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado com pequenas abertas...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 13:18)

Os cumulus aumentam agora em tamanho, "por cima de mim"... a Norte e Oste, o céu está pouco nublado...

O sol já não brilha...

Temperatura nos 23,4ºC
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2008 às 13:32)

Nuvens altas e 22,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2008 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,

Aqui o céu está limpo, mas com algumas nuvens mais a Norte, junto à Serra de Monchique... O sol brilha e aquece, e termómetro do carro ainda há pouco acusava 27ºC!!!


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2008 às 13:42)

Boas tardes!

Sigo com *28,1ºC* e com apenas algumas nuvens pelo horizonte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2008 às 14:19)

Boas...tudo igual com céu limpo e vento fraco de SW e a temparatura vai nos 25.4ºc.
Até logo.


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2008 às 14:51)

Por aqui a temperatura estagnou um pouco... estou nos *29,2ºC*.

Era bom que ficasse por aqui ....


STAY


----------



## F_R (2 Set 2008 às 14:53)

Boas 

Por Abrantes sigo com céu practicamente limpo e 27.9ºC

A minima esta noite ficou pelos 14.9ºC

Hasta


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 14:56)

E a temperatura lá vai descendo... Estou com *22,4ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h

O céu está a limpar,pelo que agora só restam alguns cirrus, mas muitos cumulus a Este


----------



## Turista (2 Set 2008 às 16:13)

Olá a todos.
Por aqui o dia tem estado encoberto com pontuais abertas.
Hoje a *mínima* foi de 17,4ºC.

No que respeita ao dia 1 de Setembro:
Min - 18ºC
Máx - 24,1ºC

Abraços,


----------



## Levante (2 Set 2008 às 16:46)

Aqui segue-se um dia de céu limpo, com vento moderado de oeste.
Por vezes aparecem ligeiras nuvens de norte, que aparecem a meio da tarde e dps desaparecem ao final da tarde.


----------



## Levante (2 Set 2008 às 16:53)

Boas tardes
Aqui segue-se um dia de céu limpo com vento de oeste.´
Máximas previstas pa hj 25 graus


----------



## diogo (2 Set 2008 às 17:04)

Hoje foi um dia um pouco mais fresco, nas temp. mínimas e máximas:
Mínima de 14.6ºC
Máxima de 25.6ºC

Por aqui há cirros e pequenos cumulos a este,
Agora: 23.5ºC, 49% HR , 1015hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 17:09)

Por aqui, máxima do dia com *23,6ºC* neste momento
O vento sopra mais forte... com *16,5 km/h* no momento

Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Bastantes cirrus no céu...


----------



## FiLiPiNos (2 Set 2008 às 17:12)

Boas

Aqui está um dia de céu limpo com vento de oeste com temperaturas actualizadas de 24ºc. Agora gostava de saber quando vinham mais levantes


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2008 às 17:38)

FiLiPiNos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui está um dia de céu limpo com vento de oeste com temperaturas actualizadas de 24ºc. Agora gostava de saber quando vinham mais levantes



Caro "FiLiPiNos", bem-vindo ao fórum. Passe no tópico das apresentações para te passarmos a conhecer melhor  : http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-67.html

___________________________

Neste momento estou com *29,5ºC* e céu com alguns cirros. O vento, para variar, está fraco... 

A máxima foi de 30,0ºC, um dia mais fresco que ontem...


STAY


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2008 às 18:10)

FiLiPiNos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui está um dia de céu limpo com vento de oeste com temperaturas actualizadas de 24ºc. Agora gostava de saber quando vinham mais levantes



Bem vindo ao fórum *FiLiPiNos*

Tendo em conta as previsões para os próximos dias, não estão previstos dias de levante. Quem sabe mais lá para o meio do mês.



Extremos de hoje aqui em Odivelas:
Tmin: 16,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,7ºC

Por agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e 22,8ºC.
O vento está fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 19:15)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao fórum *FiLiPiNos*


Por cá, a máxima de hoje não passou de *23,8ºC* pelas 17:27

Neste momento tenho 21,1ºC

Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h


----------



## Mago (2 Set 2008 às 19:16)

Ola
Por aqui 20,4ºC
1016hpa
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2008 às 19:25)

Hoje, tem sido um dia de pouca neblusidade, com alguns cirrus

Temp max: *24.2ºC*
Temp min: *15.1ºC*

Por agora, ceu com cirrus
Temp: *21.0ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*

Ps: Bem vindo *Filipinos*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2008 às 19:26)

Boas tardes hoje o calor por aqui não incomodou muito com uma máxima de 28.5ºc e com o vento moderado de W,o céu manteve.se praticamente todo o dia limpo e neste momento vou com uma temparatura de 24.0ºc.
Parece que pelas provisões vamos ter alguma instabilidade nos proximos dias com chuva e vento forte e descida das temparaturas


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2008 às 19:28)

Nuvens altas e 23,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 14,0ºC / 24,9ºC


----------



## Rog (2 Set 2008 às 19:35)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu entre o pouco e muito nublado
20ºc
1019 hPa
82%HR

min 16,5ºC
max 25,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2008 às 19:51)

Por agora estou com *25,5ºC*, uma temperatura mais baixa que o habitual.... o céu está com algumas nuvens altas e o vento está a soprar de fraco a moderado.

Viva o OUTONO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Set 2008 às 20:07)

Boas 

A Máxima de Hoje por cá foi de 29.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.0ºC e o céu está a ficar tapado por nuvens altas.


T.Minima de Hoje: 16.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2008 às 20:13)

FiLiPiNos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui está um dia de céu limpo com vento de oeste com temperaturas actualizadas de 24ºc. Agora gostava de saber quando vinham mais levantes



Bem-vindo ao fórum FiLiPiNos. Mais um meteolouco de Olhão

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de Oeste.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2008 às 20:43)

por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco..neste momento estao 21,5¤C :-)


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2008 às 20:46)

Boas
Tive de máxima hoje 28,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 21,5ºC, 62%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2008 às 21:14)

Por aqui já vai nos 19.6ºc com vento por vezes moderado de W 1012HPA 55%HR.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2008 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:
Temp Min: 18,4ºc
Temp Máx: 26,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 21:45)

Por aqui já levo *18,1ºC* neste momento!

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 1,4 km/h


Vejamos então até onde desce! (Previsão para amanhã)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Set 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite. Hoje como já tinha dito de manhã foi um dia quente com céu muito nublado com abertas.  Para o fim do dia os aguaceiros começaram a cair com alguma intensidade, aqui pela zona de Ponta Delgada e Lagoa.

Tmin - 23,1ºC

Tmax - 29,5ºC

Actual - 24,5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2008 às 22:23)

por aqui está uma noite sem vento com o céu estrelado..estao 19¤C


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Set 2008 às 22:34)

ceu nublado por nuvens altas

durante o dia cumulos ate um pouco desenvolvidos e uma máxima de 25.1 graus

fresquinho....

agora 20.9 e vento fraco

amanha o cenario é outro


----------



## mocha (2 Set 2008 às 22:35)

boas noites, por aqui ceu pouco nublado 
temp 21.3
pressão 1013hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2008 às 22:42)

Boas..por aqui 17.6ºc.
maxima 28.5ºc
minima 13.6ºc 
Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2008 às 23:00)

Neste momento estou com *22,3ºC*, uma noite muito mais fresca do que o habitual... vamos lá ver qual será a mínima desta noite .


EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 18,4ºC
Tmáx: 30,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2008 às 23:14)

Que queda!!! Aqui arrefeceu repentinamente....

Em 15min desceu 0,6ºC , ou seja, neste momento estou com *21,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2008 às 23:31)

Por aqui a temperatura também está a descer a um ritmo interessante!

Tenho, neste momento, *16,6ºC*

Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,1ºC (06:39)
MÁXIMA: 23,8ºC (17:27)


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2008 às 23:50)

Extremos de hoje em *Maçores - Moncorvo* (Mário Barros e Daniel Vilão):
Tmin: 15,5ºC
Tmáx: 27,1ºC



Por Odivelas, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 18,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2008 às 00:01)

Céu nublado e 17,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## diogo (3 Set 2008 às 00:08)

FiLiPiNos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui está um dia de céu limpo com vento de oeste com temperaturas actualizadas de 24ºc. Agora gostava de saber quando vinham mais levantes



Bem-vindo à nossa comunidade muito interessante de meteorologia!!

Aqui também houve uma descida repentina, mas agora a temperatura estabilizou-se nos 15.7ºC , 84% HR , 1015 hPa , céu limpo e vento fraco!
Até onde vai a mínima esta noite?


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 00:22)

Por aqui ainda estão *20,8ºC*, mas comparando com dias passados, dias em que ás 23:00 ainda tinha 28/29ºC.

Segundo a _run das 18h_ o calor vai-se afastando para dar lugar ao frio... para amanhã - http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-1-42.png?18 - quem me ia apoiar agora era o Mário o _ColdMan_.


ABRAÇO


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 00:24)

Despeço-me então com *16,3ºC*, e vento fraco

Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


A Oregon já indica chuva


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 00:29)

​


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2008 às 00:44)

Vou com 18,9ºC e 80%HR
te já


----------



## Turista (3 Set 2008 às 02:09)

Boa noite,

a *máxima* de ontem (dia 2) ficou pelos 22,9ºC 

De momento sigo com 18,5ºC / 83% de humidade / 1015.8 hPa.

Boa noite a todos!


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 03:10)

Por aqui a madrugada segue com céu limpo.
Sem vento e com a temperatura estagnada nos 16,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Set 2008 às 08:09)

Mínimo Hoje:  13.9 ºC (05:59) 

O céu está com muitas nuvens altas.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 08:32)

Bom Dia 

por aqui um inicio de manhã com o céu muito nublado e sem vento

estão neste momento 16,5ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2008 às 09:03)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e 15,4ºC.

Mínima de 14,0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 15.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2008 às 09:58)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu muito nublado, já caiu umas pingas. Neste momento estão 20.1ºC.
Min.Matinal 15.8ºC


----------



## mocha (3 Set 2008 às 10:25)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu nublado, 22ºC sensivelmente, ate logo


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

A mínima por aqui desceu aos 15,7ºC, mais uma queda, depois de ontem ter tido uma mínima de 18,4ºC.

Neste momento, um ambiente fresco (*20,6ºC*) com um vento agradável e algumas nuvens altas no céu...


Até já


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de 15,6ºC.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de OSO e 21,2ºC.


As primeiras chuvas do mês estão já a cair na região do Alto Minho, com Viana do Castelo a acumular cerca de 5,8mm entre as 4h e as 9h locais.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 11:19)

Bom Dia!

Por aqui, uma noite de céu encoberto/muito nublado, e algo ventosa... a mínima poderia ter descido mais, mas não... ficou-se pelos *14,6ºC* ás 4:38

Neste momento, céu quase quase encoberto, por cumulus humilis, cirrus, cirroestratus, e altocumulus a NO

Temperatura nos 20,3ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 17,4ºC
Tmax 26,1ºC

hoje a mínima estranhamente não desceu ao ponto que esperava, provavelmente pela muita nebulosidade que entrou. Hoje céu muito nublado por nuvens bem carregadas e aparentemente prontas a disparar. pressão em 1012hPa.

*Tmin 18,0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 11:41)

Por aqui estou a ter um dia bastante fresco... estou *22,2ºC*


----------



## Rog (3 Set 2008 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado
23,8ºC
67%HR
1017hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2008 às 11:56)

Boas, por aqui, céu coberto por nuvens altas, mínima de 14.8ºC, sigo com 23.4ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Set 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu nublado com intervalos de nuvens altas (cirrus e cirrostratos), vento moderado de Sudoeste e 22ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2008 às 12:25)

Bom dia! por aqui a mínima foi a máis baixa desde Junho registei 14,8ºC (6:37)

A manha está a ser de céu muito nublado e tempo humido e fresco! vou neste momento com: 19,5ºC, 82%HR, 1015hpa e vento moderado de W rajada máxima de 32,5km/h...


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2008 às 12:32)

Por aqui já chove 

Pingos grossos e aquele cheirinho característico a terra molhada das primeiras chuvas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2008 às 12:56)

Bem Pessoal estava aqui a ver o seguimento dos furacãoes quando de repente começo a ouvir muito vento lá fora, fui lá ver e era o dust devil que tinha passado no quintal da minha casa, neste momento estão 25.9ºC e ceú por vezes nublado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 13:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem Pessoal estava aqui a ver o seguimento dos furacãoes quando de repente começo a ouvir muito vento lá fora, fui lá ver e era o dust devil que tinha passado no quintal da minha casa, neste momento estão 25.9ºC e ceú por vezes nublado




E fotos???


Faz-se sentir mais vento agora...e mais nuvens!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2008 às 13:00)

Boas tardes parece que já pinga para a zona do litoral, vamos lá ver se chega por aqui alguns pingos.hoje por aqui a noite foi algo fresco com a temparatura minima a chegar aos 13.3ºc,neste momento o céu está meio nublado por nuvens médias e altas.o termómetro marca 22.3ºc com vento de S/SW.

Almoço está na mesa alguem me chama até já


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 13:08)

por aqui ainda nao pinga nada..esta céu muito nublado com algumas abertas..vento   não á..a temperatura vai nos 24¤C


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2008 às 13:08)

]ToRnAdO[;83547 disse:
			
		

> E fotos???
> 
> 
> Faz-se sentir mais vento agora...e mais nuvens!!




Não Tive tempo foi tudo tão depressa

Desculpa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 13:13)

Ena... até já temos Dust Devils...

Por aqui está bastante fresco... tenho *21,4ºC* neste momento
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h


Última imagem de satélite


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 13:17)

Sigo agora com *25,3ºC*, uma temperatura relativamente baixa quando comparada com os outros dias.

Tenho algumas nuvens altas e o vento fraco.

Vamos lá ver até onde vai a máxima...


Até já.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 13:23)

O Fil há poucos dias atrás colocou aqui um video time-lapse que fez das células a norte de Bragança e nesse video por uma feliz coincidência captou um Dust Devil, mas nenhum meteolouco aqui o topou, o que é uma falha de atenção imperdoável  




Fil disse:


> Na quinta-feira deu para fazer um vídeo em _time-lapse_ com as múltiplas células que rodeavam Bragança:




Ora reparem lá a partir dos 6 segundos:


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 13:34)

Vince disse:


> O Fil há poucos dias atrás colocou aqui um video time-lapse que fez das células a norte de Bragança e nesse video por uma feliz coincidência captou um Dust Devil, mas nenhum meteolouco aqui o topou, o que é uma falha de atenção imperdoável



Ainda não tinha visto este time-lapse. Passou-me mesmo ao lado
Muito bom *Fil*. Uma boa imagem, grandes desenvolvimentos verticais e ainda um Dust Devil. 
Só faltaram mesmo as trovoadas. Vêm no próximo

Vim agora da rua, e também aqui já se faz sentir algum vento.
Para já sopra moderado de sudoeste. Vejamos se os pingos chegam aqui.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e 23,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2008 às 13:37)

Vince disse:


> mas nenhum meteolouco aqui o topou, o que é uma falha de atenção imperdoável



Estou neste momento a penitenciar-me dando repetidas vezes com o meu caderno de registos na cabeça e orando "que o 'demoino' de poeira nunca me castigue (levantouuuu poeiraaaaaaa... poeiraaaaaa)  "

aqui continua a pingar...


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 13:39)

Apocalipse climático no GFS:





http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7311/avnpanel11wl6.gif
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7404/avnpanel41xn6.gif

*PS:* O Wetterzentrale esteve toda a manhã com problemas e pelos vistos também afectaram os servidores onde processam os modelos


----------



## diogo (3 Set 2008 às 13:46)

Esse Dust Devil não causou nenhum dano material pois não?

Por aqui um pouco mais quente, tenho 24.5ºC , 43% HR , 1013 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento fraco

Ah, e tive mínima de 13.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2008 às 13:52)

Vince disse:


> Apocalipse climático no GFS:
> 
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7311/avnpanel11wl6.gif
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7404/avnpanel41xn6.gif
> ...



Que grande confusão 
Tb não tinha reparado no Dust Devil é realmente imperdoável, grandes imagens Fil, parabéns.
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, mas tirando as pingas das 9h, não caiu mais nada. Quando o Vitamos diz que chove por lá é sinal que não tarda a cair alguma coisa por aqui. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2008 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu está um pouco nublado, com nuvens altas.
A temperatura às 11h era de 25ºC.

Nota-se que o tempo está a mudar...acho que o Verão já lá vai....e aproxima-se o Outono....


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2008 às 14:08)

jpmartins disse:


> Quando o Vitamos diz que chove por lá é sinal que não tarda a cair alguma coisa por aqui. O vento sopra fraco.



Chovia... porque neste momento não cai nada e o sol já espreita por entre as nuvens! Até quando é a questão!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2008 às 14:35)

Por aqui ainda há muito sol mas por pouco tempo estão a vir nuvens com alguma velocidade de W, mas por enquanto ainda não vai dar em mais umas horasa temparatura vai nos 24.2ºc e vento vai soprando de SW/W.

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 15:32)

Por aqui, o céu está bastante ameaçador... completamente encoberto...
Temperatura nos 21,1ºC, com máxima de *22,3ºC*

Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento fraco...


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 15:45)

Por aqui o céu está nublado e o vento está moderado.
Depois de subir aos *27,5ºC* desceu agora para os *26,4ºC*, cincidindo com o maior aparecimento de nuvens.

Até já


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Set 2008 às 16:13)

E à pouco, o céu encobriu quase que totalmente mas já faz sol outra vez Os cirrus dominam os céus, mas já se veêm cirrocumulos e altocumulos, sinal que algo se aproxima

Que confusão que vai nas imagens de satelite Parece uma frente fria a chegar ao Noroeste da PI e uma ULL a Oeste de Marrocos com neblusidade vertical associada Se isto estiver correcto, ainda vai resultar em animação


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 16:26)

ja vi um pequeno dust devil aqui por vendas novas..agora está céu muito nublado com boas abertas..vento moderado e tou com uma temperatura de 24,5¤C


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 17:03)

TaviraMan disse:


> Parece uma frente fria a chegar ao Noroeste da PI



Não parece, é mesmo uma frente só que muito fraca associada a uma  pequena depressão também muito fraca de 1010mb que está a Oeste de Portugal e que se aproxima do continente.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 17:11)

Por aqui a máxima não passou de *22,5ºC*

Neste momento 20,8ºC (desceu 0,6ºC nos ultimos 3 minutos...)
Humidade a 67%
Pressãoa 1011 hPa
Vento a 16,5 km/h

Quanto á neblusidade...Que grande confusão...

Cumulus, fractus, cirrus, cirroestratus,  e umas nuvens de média altura na faixa Oeste-Sul, que nem sei como chamar...









Ás 16:08, por Maçores, estavam *24,1ºC* e céu muito nublado... O Daniel não acredita que ai chover...


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2008 às 17:32)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui o sol reina mas já se nota um aumento da neblusidade

Esta noite a minima foi de 13.5ºC, já faz algum

Neste momento temperatura a descer *25.9ºC* sendo a máxima de 26.1ºC

O vento faz se sentir 

Parece que isto vai mudar


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2008 às 17:38)

Boas. Por aqui céu está muito nublado mas ainda não caiu uma pinga. A temperatura actual é de 17,5ºC e pressão de 1012 hPa. Hoje o dia já teve cheio a outono com um vento frio nada convidativo ao uso de roupa de verão. A máxima em minha casa ficou-se pelos 18.7ºC e a mínima pelos 13,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2008 às 17:41)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 29.0ºC que curiosamente foi igual á de ontém.
Neste momento estão 26.4ºC, céu nublado com abertas e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de Oeste/Sudoeste.


T.Minima de Hoje: 15.9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 18:30)

Neste momento estou com *26,3ºC*, o céu está nublado e o vento fraco.

Segundo o _meteoblue_ Sábado vou ter uma grande animação por aqui...

Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2008 às 18:32)

Boas tardes...por aqui tudo igual, céu por vezes bastante nublado com nuvens médias e algumas baixas ,quanto há chuva se cair será a partir da proxima madrugada.Hoje a temparatura parecia mais de outono do que verão a máxima ficou pelos 25.6ºc e neste momento vai nos 23.8ºc com vento moderado de SW/W e a pressão já vai 1010hpa.


----------



## Rog (3 Set 2008 às 18:36)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 21,4ºC
80%HR
1016hpa
ceu nublado

min 15,6ºc
max 25,4ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2008 às 18:46)

Por aqui está a chuviscar com 18,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 14,0ºC / 20,8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2008 às 19:05)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*14,8ºC* (6:37)
Máx. de hoje:*21,8ºC* (14:35)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *90%* *71%* (15:49)

Rajada máxima:*39,8km/h* 


Actual:
*19,3ºC
90%HR
1013hpa
12,2km/h
18ºC Dew Point*


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2008 às 19:19)

Boa tarde!!!

Extremos de hoje
Temp max: *28.3ºC*
Temp min: *15.1ºC*

Durante a tarde, ja choveu e durante a manha fazia muito sol e calor

Por agora, ceu muito nublado a ameaçar chover
Temp: *20.8ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1011hPa*


----------



## ACalado (3 Set 2008 às 19:27)

boas por aqui o céu tem estado nublado a ameaçar precipitação mas ainda não caiu nada neste momento estão 20.5ºc esta noite já tive uma mínima   13.1ºc


----------



## psm (3 Set 2008 às 19:48)

Já está a chover no Estoril, no entanto é chuva fraca.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 19:52)

Ora ora! Eis que, começa a chover!!

Finalmente

Temperatura nos 19,6ºC


----------



## psm (3 Set 2008 às 19:55)

Gil, estás mesmo no enfiamento da zona onde vivo de sodoeste para nordeste


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2008 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado de Oeste.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC
actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 20:07)

Pois é psm...

Então cá fica um mini Timelapse de há pouco, aqui...
(Já verifiquei e não, não passou nenhum Dust-devil)



A chuva fraca continua... e *19,3ºC*


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2008 às 20:15)

Bonito Timelapse GIL
Por aqui ainda não choveu nada, neste momento o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## rijo (3 Set 2008 às 20:37)

*E chove...*


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 20:39)

Muito bom *Gil*!!

Aqui vai caindo uma espécie de chuvisco fraco que nem a calçada molha.
Céu encoberto, vento moderado de SO e 19,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:
Tmin:15,6ºC
Tmáx: 24,1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 20:40)

por aqui ainda não pinga..céu muito nublado e vento fraco..estão 20.0¤C


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 20:47)

Continuo com uma temperatura amena de *23,1ºC*.


Deixo já os extremos antes que me esqueça....
Tmín: 15,7ºC
Tmáx: 27,7ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Boa noite

Por aqui, as estrelas brilham com a distinção de algumas nuvens, ligeira brisa de Oeste e 20ºC.


----------



## diogo (3 Set 2008 às 21:26)

Também foi visível daqui esse tipo de altoestratos da time lapse do Gil, mas eu daqui vejo a serra ao contário, com o palácio do lado esquerdo

Aqui também começou a choviscar por volta das 19:45, mas agora já parou

Agora: 18.9ºC , 82% HR , 1011hPa , céu encoberto (agora mesmo começou a chuviscar outra vez!!) e vento fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Set 2008 às 21:41)

Boa noite a todos. 

Por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Cairam aguaceiros que deu 3 mm de percipitação.

Tmin - 20,6ºC

Tmax - 29,7ºC


Actual - 24,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (3 Set 2008 às 21:46)

Boas,

Também já cairam umas pingas em Leiria.


Cpms,


----------



## mocha (3 Set 2008 às 21:54)

e começou a chover agora , 23.7
pressão 1009hPa


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 22:02)

aqui ainda não chove 

tive a ver o radar do IM e nota-se esses aguaceiros fracos nas zonas de sintra,lisboa,barreiro etc..

também a qualquer coisa a sul de Faro...talvez uns aguaceiros moderados..mas nada de especial


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2008 às 22:04)

Boa Noite

Por aqui ainda não chove mas o céu está nublado e a temperatura está estagnada já a algum tempo nos 22.0ºC


T.Minima de Hoje: 15.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 22:17)

Brunomc disse:


> (...)tive a ver o radar do IM e nota-se esses aguaceiros fracos nas zonas de sintra, lisboa, barreiro etc..(...)



Pois por aqui, eis que já tenho, oficialmente, *0,5mm*

Temperatura estagnada nos 18,8ºC
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,6ºC (04:38 - mínima do mês)
MÁXIMA: 22,5ºC (16:32 - máxima mais baixa do mês)


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 22:23)

> Pois por aqui, eis que já tenho, oficialmente, 0,5mm



Gilmet já não e mau


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2008 às 22:29)

Boa noite,

Por aqui sigo com 20,4ºC, 1015,5hPa e 63% de humidade.
A minha estação do LIDL prevê chuva!!!

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Temp. Min: 17,2ºC
Temp Máx: 26,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 22:33)

Chuvisco a chuvisco, lá acabou por molhar a calçada,
Lá acabou por molhar a estrada,
E até o pluviometro acordou!

Levo os primeiros *0,3mm* de Setembro no penico.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 18,5ºC.
O vento fraco a moderado de SO.
E o chuvisco lá continua tocado a vento.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 22:36)

Neste momento sigo com *21,3ºC* e com vento fraco. Prepara-se uma noite igual ou ainda mais fria que a de ontem....

EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 15,7ºC (m.m.b.)*
Tmáx: 27,7ºC (M.m.b.)**

Amplitude: 12ºC

__________________________
_
* - mínima mais baixa
** - máxima mais baixa_


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Set 2008 às 23:14)

Brunomc disse:


> também a qualquer coisa a sul de Faro...talvez uns aguaceiros moderados..mas nada de especial



Eu um dia também já estive para reportar isto aqui no forum, mas a verdade é que costuma aparecer com alguma frequencia esse "eco" de chuva mas não sei porque Sei que tem aparecido em dias de céu limpo sem qualquer sinal de precipitação. Até nas imagens de satelite de momento já não há nuvens aqui na zona sul do Algarve É falso eco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2008 às 23:25)

Por hoje me despeço com 19.0ºc céu estrelado e vento fraco.

Temp:de hoje 13.3ºc/25.6ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 23:27)

> Eu um dia também já estive para reportar isto aqui no forum, mas a verdade é que costuma aparecer com alguma frequencia esse "eco" de chuva mas não sei porque Sei que tem aparecido em dias de céu limpo sem qualquer sinal de precipitação. Até nas imagens de satelite de momento já não há nuvens aqui na zona sul do Algarve É falso eco



pois realmente tens razão..ja reparei uma vez tb quando tava céu limpo e muito pouca humidade..e estranho  será alguma avaria no radar 

tive agora a ver a imagem do sat24 e parece que se dirige uma frente fria vinda de Noroeste..e acho que traz algo.. uma chuvinha moderada


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 23:32)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui noite agradavel, algumas nuvens, sem vento e uma temp de ar 21.7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 23:34)

Aqui subiu 0,3ºC e mantém assim... *21,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2008 às 23:36)

Por aqui, a chuva parou... há pouco, ainda houve uns periodos em que esteve moderada... no total deixou *1,0mm* hoje!

Neste momento quem volta é o Senhor Nevoeiro...








Temperatura nos *18,4ºC*
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2008 às 00:26)

Relato do dia em *Maçores - Moncorvo*.

Parece que os nossos colegas de fórum *Mário Barros* e *Daniel Vilão*, começaram o dia 3 de Setembro bem cedo com uma caminhada ao alto de uma serra a cerca de 800-850m de altitude, para verem o nascer do sol.
Ao chegarem lá depararam-se com uma "temperatura óptima" de 9,5ºC, e "um vento agradável". Palavras de Daniel Vilão

Extremos do dia 3 de Setembro em Maçores (a cerca de 300-400m de altitude):
Tmin: 13,6ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC

Também por lá chegou a chuviscar.


----------



## F_R (4 Set 2008 às 00:28)

Boas

Hoje já não dá pa ver as estrelas, pode ser que ainda caia alguma

Estão neste momento 19.1ºC

Hasta


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2008 às 00:37)

Por aqui 18,5ºC , 98%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco  vai chuviscando mas nem molha a estrada...


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2008 às 00:44)

​


----------



## Rog (4 Set 2008 às 00:46)




----------



## Rog (4 Set 2008 às 00:47)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,9ºC
89%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Mago (4 Set 2008 às 01:08)

Boa Noite
Sigo com 13,8ºC
Céu nublado
vento fraco


----------



## Brunomc (4 Set 2008 às 01:28)

a esta hora tudo calmo em portugal continental..so vejo precipitação moderada a sul d Faro..a 250 km nota-se bem no radar d Loulé.. Boa noite ;-)


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2008 às 01:59)

Por aqui céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e 18,9ºC.
Recomeçou agora a chuviscar.
Levo 0,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Set 2008 às 02:19)

Por aqui começou com chuvisco às 21h , juntou-se-lhe a chuva por volta das 22h e lá foram dançando os dois e entrelaçando-se até agora, na dança da chuva fraca.
Agora , a dança parece ter terminado.
Como quem não quer a coisa, já acumulados 8,9 mm.
Um cheirinho dos muitos milímetros de chuva que por aqui vão precipitar até sábado.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2008 às 08:19)

Mínimo Hoje:  19.3 ºC (05:53)  (2ª minima mais alta do ano )

0,2 mm de precipitação que são os primeiros do mês.

Mas vem aí mais..e parece que para breve.


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2008 às 08:30)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de 18,5ºC às 0h00.
Desde então tem andado sempre nada casa dos 19ºC.

O chuvisco da noite rendeu 1,0mm.

Por agora céu muito nublado, vento fraco de oeste e 19,2ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Set 2008 às 09:08)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu muito nublado, com 18.8ºC.
O chuvisco da noite rendeu 4.6mm, nada mau
Pressão 1010.2hPa
Min. Matinal 18.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,0ºC
Tmax 25,8ºC

Chuva fraca hoje pela manhã com 1008hPa. Durante a noite e a avaliar pela água acumulada nas  ruas, diria que ainda chegou a cair bem.
*
Tmin 20,2ºC*


----------



## Paulo H (4 Set 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Por Castelo Branco, continua a chuviscar! Quando acordei ainda havia nevoeiro no meu bairro.

André, excelente idéia a dos rankings! 100% cool


----------



## Redfish (4 Set 2008 às 09:36)

Boas
Ceu limpo a ficar com bastante neblusidade...
Temperatura a rondar os 20.5 º.

A chuva tá quase ai.............


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi mais agradavel 20.3ºC.
Hoje o dia começou com uma chuvinha fraca pela manhã que deu para molhar a estrada, neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado mas já não chove e estão 21.9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2008 às 09:44)

Já chove novamente aqui. 0,4 mm hoje.


----------



## mocha (4 Set 2008 às 09:47)

Bom dia a todos, hoje acordei com chuva molha todos, mas agora fez uma pausa, sigo com 21ºc


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2008 às 10:38)

Bom Dia!

Noite de chuva fraca e nevoeiro por cá, que rendeu *2,0mm*
Neste momento o céu continua encoberto, mas já há algumas abertas...

A temperatura mínima foi muito alta, com *18,3ºC*
Neste momento tenho 20,0ºC
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


Interessante esta última imagem de Satélite...


----------



## diogo (4 Set 2008 às 10:58)

Por aqui tive mínima de *18.3ºC*

Ontem a máxima foi de 25.6ºC

Agora tenho 20.6ºC , 64% HR , 1011 hPa , céu encoberto , vento moderado


----------



## Rog (4 Set 2008 às 11:07)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 23,1ºC
72%HR
1016hpa
céu nublado
UV 2


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 11:17)

Bom dia


Céu nublado e 19,2ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 13,9ºC com alguma precipitação durante a noite.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 11:27)

A mínima desta noite foi de 17,6ºC e neste momento estou com *18,8ºC* estagnados .

Até agora tenho aprox. 0,8mm


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Set 2008 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Por aqui, até umas 10h esteve céu limpo, a partir das 10, o céu encobriu lentamente por cumulos / estratocumulos, e agora apresenta-se muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Só por eu hoje ir à escola ver as turmas e relembrar que o ano lectivo está mesmo aí, o tempo tinha logo que mudar de cara e parecer Outono Xiça, detesto isto


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 12:24)

Sendo eu dos membros que registou as temperaturas mais elevadas, hoje penso que os papeis se vão inverter.

Neste momento estou com *20,4ºC* e não passa daqui.

O céu tem cara de chuva  e o vento está fraco.


Stay


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2008 às 12:26)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado sigo com 23.8ºC e tive uma mínima extraordinária 13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2008 às 12:38)

Muito boas tardes tardou mas já caiu qualquer coisa finalmentepor aqui já vai acumulando qualquer coisa cerca de 1mm não é chita entre as 7h e 9h.neste momento o céu está bastante carregado de nuvens de vez em quando lá cái chuva miúdinha dá para a rega.A temparatura minima ficou pelos16.1ºc a actual bem fresca 19.5ºc com vento moderado de SW/W.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2008 às 13:03)

Esta noite, choveu muito *10mm* pelo Ogimet

Hoje, aminima nao foi além dos *16.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp: *20.6ºC*
Hum: *71%*
pressao: *1012hPa*


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2008 às 13:23)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 18,4ºC...

De madrugada e inivio da manha ainda chuviscou mas não registei nada no pluviometro... vou agora com céu coberto, 20,3ºC, 90%HR, 1012hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2008 às 14:17)

Boas...por aqui vamos tendo algumas abertas, o sol vai espreitando,chuva mais logo e a temparatura no exterior 23.4ºc com vento fraco de S/SW.

Até logo


----------



## squidward (4 Set 2008 às 14:50)

Choveu por aqui durante a Madrugada e manhã. Obtive uma mínima de 20.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2008 às 15:20)

Boa Tarde

Por cá após  ter caido chuva miudinha durante a manhã eis que o sol já aparece e as nuvens estão cada vez a ser menos, estão é a começar o surgir nuvens altas.

T.Actual: 27.6ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Set 2008 às 16:07)

Boa Tarde

Esta noite a minima ficou-se pelos *18.2ºC*
Neste momento estão *25.6ºC*, mas já chegou aos 26.1ºC.
Quanto a chuva desde as 0:00 cairam 1.4mm


----------



## Rog (4 Set 2008 às 16:31)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado
23,5ºC
78%HR
1016hpa

min 16,3ºC
max. 25ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2008 às 16:53)

Por agora, ainda nao choveu

Temp: *23.6ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1011hPa*

Extremos de hoje:
Temp Max: *24.3ºC*
Temp Min: *16.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2008 às 17:08)

Bem... o céu abriu e o Sol voltou em força... mas não é por muito tempo...

Tenho já 23,1ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h


Agora divirto-me a fazer Timelapses... () mais um, pequenino, de hoje de manhã...


----------



## Perfect Storm (4 Set 2008 às 17:09)

Olá a todos
Por aqui o céu está com boas abertas, no entanto de manha 8:30/9h choveu com alguma intensidade
Neste momento Temp: 24,8ºC
                      Hum : 49% 
                      Pressao: 1010hPa.
Até mais logo.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 17:15)

Até ao meio-dia ainda esteve um tempo porreiro... mas de tarde as nuvens foram desaparecendo e a temperatura subiu .

Neste momento estou com céu pouco nublado e com *26,3ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2008 às 17:39)

Máximo Hoje:  27.6 ºC (15:48) 

Está quase limpo mas aproxima-se neblusidade e talvez


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 19:05)

Céu nublado e 20,3ºC por agora.


extremos de hoje: 13,9ºC / 23,0ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2008 às 19:22)

Boas estou em Gràndola e a máxima aqui foi de 28,1 graus. agora o céu está limpo apenas muito nublado a oeste a temperatura actual é de 22,5 graus o vento é fraco. amanha a tarde já vou estar em Setubal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2008 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu entre o muito nublado e o pouco nublado, vento moderado de Oeste e nada de chuva.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
actual: 20.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 20:13)

Neste momento sigo com *22,6ºC* e o vento começou a soprar mais forte...


EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 17,6ºC
Tmáx: 27,1ºC (M.m.b)

Precipitação: 0,8mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2008 às 21:45)

Boa Noite

AMáxima de Hoje cá foi de 28.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.3ºC e ovento sopra fraco.

T.Minima de Hoje: 20.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2008 às 21:56)

Boa noite,

Por aqui sigo com 21,3ºC, 72% humidade e 1016,7 hPa.
O dia alternou entre o muito e o pouco nublado, e chegaram a cair umas pingas, daquelas que só sujam o carro
Vamos ver se amanhã dá para lavar o carro


Extremos de hoje:
Tmax 26,3ºC
Tmin 17,8ºC


----------



## Rog (4 Set 2008 às 22:11)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 20,2ºC
93%HR
1017hpa

min 16,3ºC
max 25ºC
0,5mm


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Set 2008 às 22:26)

Boa Noite

Por cá, céu limpo, nada de ventos e estão 20ºC. Durante esta tarde, andaram por aí umas nuvens altas e consegui ver uns cumulos congestus monstruosos a Nordeste daqui, cerca de umas 16Horas. Até cheguei a pensar que ia disparar animação, mas nada


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Set 2008 às 22:30)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui hoje foi um dia igual aos outros com céu nublado com boas abertas e dia quente.

Tmin - 19,2ºC

Tmax - 28,7ºC

Actual - 24,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2008 às 22:37)

Neste momento tenho 17,8ºC e o céu está encoberto... até agora a mínima foi de *17,7ºC*, há pouco

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,7ºC (22:35 - até agora)
MÁXIMA: 23,6ºC (16:53)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 2,0mm


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 22:43)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado... e neste momento estou com *20,1ºC*.



EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 17,6ºC
Tmáx: 27,1ºC (M.m.b)

Precipitação: 0,8mm


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 23:28)

A temperatura aqui caiu para os *19,2ºC*, vamos lá ver como vai ser a noite...


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Set 2008 às 23:33)

E agora não sei o que se passa, mas começaram desde a pouco a surgir umas nuvens baixas vindas de Sudoeste, que aparecem e rapidamente desaparecem no mesmo sitio, voltando a formar-se em seguida mais à frente. Lá ao fundo no mar a pouco distinguia-se uma linha de nuvens desenvolvimento vertical

Também o vento já se começou a fazer sentir sob a forma de pequena aragem de Oeste. A chuva deve vir a caminho

Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2008 às 23:42)

Boas...por aqui vamos com 16.8ºc e com vento fraco.

Temparaturas de hoje 16.1ºc/25.9ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 00:39)

Boa Noite a todos
Neste momento o céu está encoberto,
Temp: 20,3ºC
Hum: 60%
Pressão: 1010 hpa.
Parece, segundo a previsão que hoje vem aí chuva a valer!!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 00:45)

A mínima de ontem foi mesmo de 17,7ºC

A temperatura tem subido um pouco, pelo que estou com 18,1ºC
O céu continua encoberto

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 01:43)

*Nota:*

Uma vez que existe um tópico para acompanhar a situação actual de instabilidade que estamos neste momento a seguir, todas as mensagens referentes a esse assunto, devem ser colocadas no tópico correcto, que neste caso é:
*Seg.Esp. Chuva e Vento: Depressão «Cristina» 5/6 Setembro 2008 *

Da mesma forma, agradecemos que os dados referentes aos extremos diários fossem colocados neste tópico de seguimento meteorológico genérico, não só para uma melhor consulta de dados ao nível diário, mas para uma melhor aquisição da nossa parte dos vossos registos, a fim de elaborarmos a tabela diária do *Ranking meteorológico das estações amadoras*.


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 01:48)

Extremos do dia 4 de Setembro:

*Maçores - Moncorvo* (Mário Barros e Daniel Vilão):
Tmin: 15,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,7ºC


*Arroja - Odivelas:*
Tmin: 18,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,9ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 1,0mm


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 01:58)

​


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 10:22)

Mínima desta noite: 15,5ºC
Temperatura actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## FSantos (5 Set 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia,

aqui em Pedras Rubras chove copiosamente.

Já tenho o carro bem lavadinho 

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2008 às 13:12)

Ate agora, a maxima registada foi as 00h00, de *19.3ºC*

A minima foi de *18.1ºC*

A amplitude e de 1.2ºC

Por agora, vento moderado, mas sem chuva
Temp: *18.2ºC*
Hum: *90%*
Pressao: *1008hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 14:18)

Boas tardes por aqui continuamos há espera da ditaé so vento com rajadas maxima 30kmh o céu continua meio nublado com algumas abertas para dar lugar ao sol, a temparatura está nos 23.3ºc o vento sopra de S/SW.

De tarde conto com ela

Até logo


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2008 às 14:58)

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 19,0ºC (21h)
Tmax 25,1ºC


HOJE:

Pressão 1008hPa
*Tmin 18,0ºC
*

ás 13h 21,2ºC


----------



## Astroamador (5 Set 2008 às 15:06)

Olá 
Por aqui muito vento e muita chuva.
Abx


----------



## chuvinha (5 Set 2008 às 16:21)

Oi alguém me diz se está previsto cchuva a para fim de tarde/noite ainda hoje? è que até agora não choveu nada cá...


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 16:24)

chuvinha disse:


> Oi alguém me diz se está previsto cchuva a para fim de tarde/noite ainda hoje? è que até agora não choveu nada cá...



Sim Chuvinha, vai haver chuvinha. Mais 1 hora e deve começar a chover. A chuva pode durar até perto da meia-noite.


----------



## chuvinha (5 Set 2008 às 16:32)

Obrigada HotSpot.E quanto ao vento, a tendência será para se intensificar ou acalmar? Agora está moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 16:37)

chuvinha disse:


> Obrigada HotSpot.E quanto ao vento, a tendência será para se intensificar ou acalmar? Agora está moderado.


 Pode pontualmente intensificar-se. Mas a tendência mais perto da meia-noite é acalmar.


----------



## mocha (5 Set 2008 às 16:57)

amanha ja passou tudo :P, vou reportando de porto covo


----------



## squidward (5 Set 2008 às 18:29)

máxima de hoje (05-09-2008): 25.4ºC
mínima de hoje: 19.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 19:08)

Por aqui já se pode cosiderar um dia de outono com chuva agora no final da tarde e muito vento hoje as temparaturas oscilaram entre 14.8ºc/23.4ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2008 às 19:26)

Máximo de Hoje: 27.9ºC
Minimo de Hoje: 19.2ºC

E chove


----------



## CMPunk (5 Set 2008 às 20:31)

*Seguimento na Cidade de Faro*

*Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 670 metros*
*Pressão Atmosférica: 1012.7 Milibares*
*Temperatura do ar: 20.4°C*
*Humidade actual: 88%*
*Vento de NNW a 9.7 Km/H / 5.23 Nós*
*Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm *

Mais Informações: http://www.turismodoalgarve.pt/meteo/rta/faroport/meteo.htm


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Set 2008 às 21:03)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................16.4º
T máx......................................20.0º

H min........................................51%
H máx.......................................96%

Pressão actual............................1009 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Neste momento levo *16,9ºC* estagnada.

Alguém me sabe dizer se quarta-feira vou ter alguma acção por aqui É que no _freemeteo_ (http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2743174) aparece isso. No que toca a depressões temos isto: http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-0-96.png?12


Agradecido .


----------



## Rog (5 Set 2008 às 21:32)

Boa noite
20,5ºC
91%HR
1018hpa

min 17,8ºC
max 24,3ºC
11,9mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Set 2008 às 22:45)

Boa noite a todos.

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com vento fraco e periodos de chuva que ocorreram com mais frequencia e intensidade durante a tarde. Dia quente e humido.

Tmin - 22,3ºC
Tmax -25,6ºC

Actual - 23,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2008 às 23:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com vento fraco e periodos de chuva que ocorreram com mais frequencia e intensidade durante a tarde. Dia quente e humido.
> 
> ...



Miguel, tens notícia de precipitação anormal no Faial hoje? 

Ouvi qualquer coisa no apontamento de meteorologia das 19:00 na rtp1 mas ainda não consegui confirmar nada...


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 23:07)

Neste momento levo *16,6ºC* estagnada.

EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 15,5ºC
Tmáx: 23,3ºC

Precipitação (0:00  19:00): 1,27mm


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2008 às 23:11)

Boas

Em Setúbal a frente foi um fiasco esperava pelo menos chuva moderada e a rondar os 10 a 15mm mas nunca passou de chuviscos por vezes fortes mas sempre chuvisco a precipitação acumulada na minha casa foi de *3,2mm* mais de 3 meses depois registei chuva   neste momento vou com 19,4ºC, 100%HR, 1013hpa, vento a 0,0 km/h  a rajada máxima foi de 47,0 km/h a precipitação foi de 3,2mm...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 23:35)

Extremos de hoje, deste belo dia (já tinha saudades), aqui em Mira-Sintra

MÍNIMA: 16,0ºC (22:44)
MÁXIMA: 22,1ºC (14:08)

Dados ainda pertencentes á LaCrosse WS1600, visto que a Oregon Scientific WMR100 só começou a funcionar lá para as 15:00
Ainda assim, como começou a chover por volta das 15:50, esta conseguiu registar toda a precipitaçõ de hoje

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 9,5mm


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 23:39)

Agreste disse:


> Miguel, tens notícia de precipitação anormal no Faial hoje?
> 
> Ouvi qualquer coisa no apontamento de meteorologia das 19:00 na rtp1 mas ainda não consegui confirmar nada...



Agora quando estava a fazer a ronda nas EMA's reparei que a Horta tinha valores significativos de precipitação acumulada:





O IM previa para hoje: 

"Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva durante a madrugada,
passando a aguaceiros geralmente fracos.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas
durante a madrugada e manhã."

É capaz de ter sido uma trovoada local.

*EDIT*
Imagens de satélite:

8h UTC:



9h UTC:



10h UTC:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2008 às 23:41)

Por hoje fico por aqui com a chuva molha parvos a cair a temparatura nos 15.0c pressão 1011hpa 93%hr e o vento nulo.
Será para a semana que vamos começar com as tão esperadas os moledos assim o indicam apesar de esta ultima saida do gfs ter retirado alguma coisa vamos esperar.

Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 23:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> ... com a chuva molha parvos ...



Cá está uma bela designação desta nossa zona uma bela classificação para este tipo de chuvinha 


Abraço


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 00:11)

*Extremos do dia 5 de Setembro:*

Maçores-Moncorvo (Mário Barros e Daniel Vilão):
Tmin: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 18,3ºC


Arroja-Odivelas:
Tmin: 16,6ºC
Tmáx: 24,6ºC
Precipitação: 6,2mm.


----------



## squidward (6 Set 2008 às 00:22)

(05-09-2008)

T.máx: 25.4ºC
T.min: 18.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 01:24)

​


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Set 2008 às 01:41)

Santa iria da azoia 

Temp min 16.4 ºC
Temp max 21.9 ºC
Precipitacao 6.0 mm 
Rajada max 59,6 Km\h
Hr 94 % 
Pressao 1012 hPa


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 02:53)

Agreste disse:


> Miguel, tens notícia de precipitação anormal no Faial hoje?
> 
> Ouvi qualquer coisa no apontamento de meteorologia das 19:00 na rtp1 mas ainda não consegui confirmar nada...





AnDré disse:


> É capaz de ter sido uma trovoada local.




Parece que sim


----------



## psm (6 Set 2008 às 07:23)

Bom dia 
Dia com céu parcialmente nublado(alguns cumulos com pouca consistencia) vento fraco de NOE e niveis de humidade nos 74%


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2008 às 09:28)

Neste momento sigo com 16,6ºC e céu limpo (nem parece que houve uma grande chuvada).

A mínima desta noite foi de 13,9ºC (a mais baixa registada).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2008 às 09:34)

Bons dias ora por aqui o sol brilha de vez em quando há bastante nevoeiro e neblina nas terras baixas e vales a chuva talvez fique para outra altura não muitos dias.
A temparatura minima ficou pelos 13.1ºc e actual 16.0ºc o vento está fraco de W.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Set 2008 às 09:53)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 17.8ºC.
Agora estão 20.0ºC e o vento sopra fraco de NO e o céu está com um nevoeirozinho


----------



## Turista (6 Set 2008 às 11:13)

Bom dia!
Por Peniche... sol!! Parece que hoje de tarde ainda vai dar para a praia... 

A* mínima *ficou-se pelos _17,2ºC_

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2008 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Céu ainda com algumas nuvens e 16,5ºC.

Mínima de 11,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 12:24)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, não choveu mais, durante a noite...

A temperatura mínima de *14,8ºC* pelas 7:35

Neste momento tenho 21,1ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h


_Temperaturas, Humidade e Dew Point, até agora_





_Vento e Pressão, até agora..._





_Direcção do Vento, até agora..._


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2008 às 12:30)

Boas..por aqui o céu continua alternando muito e o pouco nublado,quando o sol aparece é quente sintio na pele visto que hoje é dia de tratar o jardima temparatura vai no sobe e desce actual 21.5ºc  e vento quase nuloeu quero


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 12:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui 23,5ºC
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado com boas abertas.
De chuva, nem sinal. Estou a 0,0mm hoje.
Quanto ao vento, está fraco predominando de norte.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2008 às 13:00)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,9ºC

Agora sigo com 21,6ºC, 69%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...

Ps: Ontem acabou por render 4,2mm de chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2008 às 13:09)

Boas, por aqui, sempre caiu alguma coisa que rendeu 3 mm, sigo com céu nublado e 21.2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2008 às 13:21)

_Extremos de ontem [05.Setembro]_
Temp max: *20.9ºC*
Temp min: *17.0ºC*

Hoje, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *21.2ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*

A temp minima foi de *15.4ºC*


Pelo que vi no ogimet no Porto choveu 36mm


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 13:42)

Parabéns pelas *1000* mensagens JPS_Gaia


Por aqui, bastantes cumulus... pos vezes até se vêm cumulus congestus...

Temperatura nos *21,2ºC*
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 14,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Dew Point nos 13,7ºC


----------



## Brunomc (6 Set 2008 às 14:06)

Boa Tarde 

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas e vento fraco
24ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2008 às 14:10)

Por aqui neste momento o céu mais nublado há bastante tempo temp:actual 21.4ºc e vent fraco de SW/S.


----------



## diogo (6 Set 2008 às 14:20)

Boa tarde

Por aqui 22.9ºC, 1015hPa, céu parcialmente nublado (cumulus a sul e a este) e vento moderado

A máxima até agora foi 23.1ºC

Ah, parece que a próxima noite é que vai ser boa para os nossos sensores...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 16:39)

Por aqui, á notório o aumento do vento... até agora, máximo de *27,4 km/h *






A temperatura máxima já foi atingida, logo ás 13:24, com *22,8ºC*

Neste momento tenho 21,7ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º)
Dew Point nos 10,9ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Set 2008 às 18:32)

Boa Tarde

Choveu toda a manhã e alguns periodos de chuva ao inicio da tarde, mas já passou. Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens acinzentadas espessas tipo estratocumulos e estão 23ºC. O vento já começou a rodar de Sudoeste no inicio da tarde para Oeste-Noroeste, não me parece que vá chover mais hoje


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 18:55)

Por aqui, já levo *19,8ºC* de temperatura, neste momento

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º), com um máximo de *28,1 km/h*, ás 17:40
Dew Point nos 12,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2008 às 18:57)

Olá; acabei de chegar de Ponta Delgada, onde estive no Encontro Nacional dos Professores de Geografia. Em termos de tempo, hoje o dia amanheceu (lá) com chuva e temperatura mínima em torno dos 22 ºC/ 23 ºC; oportunamente irei colocar mais fotografias e abordar alguns aspectos relacionados sobretudo com Geografia Física da Ilha de São Miguel.
Em termos de tempo, foram dias caracterizados entre a alternância de períodos de céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas e períodos de céu encoberto e ocorrência de chuva; temperaturas sempre elevadas (acima de 20 ºC; apenas conseguia dormir com a janela do quarto aberta).
Por Estremoz estão agora 22,3 ºC.

Imagem tirada hoje por volta das 9h45 locais (Vista da frente ribeirinha de Ponta Delgada):


----------



## Nortada (6 Set 2008 às 19:44)

Boa tarde a todos,este é o meu primeiro post com uma esteçao metereologica minimamente deçente.......... as 19h42m desde Santos Lisboa Temp,21,5 Hum 63% vento 6,3 Km/h nw, Hpa 1015, tendencia céu nublado a temperatura tem vindo a baixar rapido,um abraço a todos e boas mediçoes............


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2008 às 19:48)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 26,8ºC...

Agora céu limpo apenas muito nublado a Este e 22,2ºC,52%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2008 às 20:03)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp max: *22.5ºC*
Temp Min: *15.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *17.2ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2008 às 20:04)

Poucas nuvens e 16,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 11,7ºC / 19,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2008 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado a ameaçar algum aguaceiro fraco, depois de uma madrugada e manhã com chuva fraca.

Máxima: 22.9ºC 
mínima: 19.0ºC
actual: 20.7ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2008 às 20:52)

Neste momento estou com 19,6ºC.

O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2008 às 21:05)

Vou agora com 20,4ºC, 59%HR, 1016hpa


----------



## Nortada (6 Set 2008 às 21:17)

Desde Santos centro de Lisboa... Sigo com,Temp 19.4, Hum 68 %,Vento 12,4 Km/h,1016 Hpa, céu pouco nublado,a temperatura continua a baixar a bom ritmo ate já


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Boas..por aqui decorreu o dia meio nublado e a temparatura bem fresca maxima 23,6ºc,neste momento vai descendo a pique 17.9ºc céu estrelado.


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Set 2008 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..........................................16.3º  (07h58m)
T máx.........................................21.4º  (16h28m)

H mim.........................................42%
H máx.........................................90%

Pressão actual..............................1017 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Set 2008 às 21:34)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje por aqui dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com periodos de chuva moderada. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade.

Tmin - 21,9ºC Hmin  81%

Tmax - 26,4ºC Hmax 86% 

Actual - 24,2ºC e 86% Precipitação entre as 19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje 13 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 21:36)

Neste momento já levo *16,6ºC*... parece que esta noite vai ser bastante fria...

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de N (360º)
Dew Point nos 14,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Set 2008 às 21:41)

Boa Noite

Hoje o céu esteve nublado mas não ocorreu chuva.

T.Máxima de Hoje: 29.0ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 17.8ºC

T.Actual: 20.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2008 às 22:17)

Neste momento sigo com *18,2ºC*.


EXTREMOS:
Tmín.: 13,9ºC
Tmáx.: 24,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 22:25)

Neste momento já tenho *16,2ºC*
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de N (360º)
Dew Point nos 14,5ºC


_*Extremos de hoje:*_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Set 2008 às 22:51)

Olá a todos. 
Cá estou eu de volta.
Já tinha saudades de postar no fórum.


Depois desta longa ausência, estou com *16,9 ºC* e a humidade está nos *76 %*.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2008 às 22:53)

Aqui agora estou com 18,7ºC, 70%HR e 1017hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2008 às 22:55)

Boas..por hoje fico por aqui visto estar tudo calmo,neste momento vento fraco de W/SW,pressão1015hpa e 70%hr a temparatura vai descendo lentamente 16.4ºc.

Temparaturas de hoje 13.1/23.6ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Set 2008 às 23:31)

Por aqui continua a chuver.

Neste Momento 22,7ºC Hr 89% - Máxima do Dia


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2008 às 23:42)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura actual - 17,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 14,0 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima - 28,1 ºC (dia 4)


*Olá Miguel
Infelizmente tive pouco tempo livre e já regressei a Estremoz. Brevemente vou abrir um tópico sobre São Miguel e apresentarei alguns dados e fotografias da Ilha.
Já estava habituado às noites tropicais de Ponta Delgada; agora, já sinto o frio a entrar no corpo só por estarem 17ºC!!!*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuver.
> 
> Neste Momento 22,7ºC Hr 89% - Máxima do Dia


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Set 2008 às 23:44)

Boa noite

Por agora, céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de Noroeste. Estão agora 20ºC.

Até amanhã


----------



## squidward (6 Set 2008 às 23:47)

(06-09-2008)

T.máx: 26.9ºC
T.min: 16.1ºC

Ps- amanhã vou de ferias para o Algarve, vou estar ausente durante uma semana

cumps.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 23:48)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 16,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 24,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## squidward (6 Set 2008 às 23:51)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 16,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> *Tmin: 24,5ºC*
> ...



tens as temp. trocadas


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 23:58)

squidward disse:


> tens as temp. trocadas




Obrigado
Isto de fazer várias coisas ao mesmo tempo..

Recapitulando:

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 16,0ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 00:02)

Por cá, após ter vivido (eu e o Daniel Vilão) muitas aventuraras e terem sido parte delas relatadas aqui pelo forum, graças ao Gil e ao André que isso asseguraram  aqui ficam as minhas temperaturas e evolução do vento desde a minha ausência até hoje:

Vento





Temperatura





Neste momento 16.3ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Nortada (7 Set 2008 às 00:21)

Bom dia para todos .sigo com Temp 17.6,wind chill 17.6,Hpa 1016, vento 6,8 km/h n,ne,Hum 78%,céu pouco nublado


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 00:54)

Despeço-me então, com a agradável temperatura de *15,2ºC*

Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 14,1 km/h de NNO (338º)
Dew Point nos 14,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2008 às 01:18)

​


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2008 às 01:21)

Uma noite fresquinha aqui em casa com 10,2ºC, mas  de carro cheguei a registrar 8,5ºC a poucos km daqui.


----------



## Minho (7 Set 2008 às 02:02)

3ºC em Lamas de Mouro... será que chega aos 0ºC hoje?


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2008 às 02:27)

Por aqui a temperatura está estável nos 16,1ºC.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de norte.


*Às 00h UTC:*
Lamas de Mouro: 2,7ºC.
Castro Marim: 19,6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Set 2008 às 07:26)

Temperaturas baixas para inicio de Setembro, não? 





Fonte: IM


----------



## Nortada (7 Set 2008 às 08:39)

Bom dia ,desde de o centrinho de Lisboa Santos,sigo com Temp 17.1,wind chill 17.1 Hum 69%,vento 4,3 km/h de n,nw,Hpa 1016, bom domingo para todos


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2008 às 08:48)

Minima de *11,3ºC* 

O termometro não descia tanto, desde o dia 19 de Junho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2008 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 14.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.3ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2008 às 10:08)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 12,8ºC por agora.

Esta foi a manhã mais fresca deste Verão com uma mínima de 6,5ºC.


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco aqui pela minha actual localização (Lisboa).

Não sei a temperatura, mas é próxima das registadas pelo André certamente! 

Amanhã já postarei de Coimbra


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 11:37)

Bom dia a todos!

A temperatura desceu, e desceu bem! A mínima foi de *13,1ºC* pelas 6:43

Neste momento levo 20,4ºC
Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 8,7 km/h de NNO (338º)
Dew Point nos 7,5ºC



*Lamas de Mouro* não chegou aos 0ºC, mas a 1ºC chegou... (talvez 1,7ºC)


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 11:38)

Por cá mínima de 14.1ºC neste momento estou com 19.3ºC, apenas com alguns rastos de condensação no céu.

Hun hun Outubro ??


----------



## Nortada (7 Set 2008 às 12:08)

Manha fresquinha....sigo com Temp 25.1,Wind chill,25.1,Hum 52%,Vento 4,8 km/h,Ne/E Hpa 1015 e céu limpo ,esta um dia muito bonito com muita visiblidade ,eu vim agora de cascais e comsegue se ver muito bem o espichel e a arrabida,aproveitem,ate já


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2008 às 12:22)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima não desceu assim muito! foi de 15,2ºC...

Agora o céu está limpo apenas com alguns restos de nuvens altas a temperatura é de 25,9ºC, 32%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 12:30)

As coisas no Atlântico vão bem  estou com 20.0ºC.





Pintas azuis é a presença de ar frio


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2008 às 12:34)

Neste momento sigo com *24,3ºC*, céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Mínima desta noite - *13,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 12:55)

Aqui a temperatura e a Humidade andam aos saltos... a temperatura sobe até aos 22,0ºCe a humidade desce até aos 39%, mas mal vem um ventinho, a temperatura dá um trambolhão até aos 21,3ºC e a humidade até aos 46%...

Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 14,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Dew Point nos 7,5ºC


Como podem ver...


----------



## squidward (7 Set 2008 às 12:56)

Temperatura mínima de hoje : 14.0ºc


neste momento vou com 24.0ºc


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Set 2008 às 13:15)

Boas

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado, com alguns cirrus e cumulos a Norte. Estão 23ºC e vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2008 às 13:46)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, a mínima foi de 15,0ºC.
Durante a manhã soube bem a camisola.

Mas agora bem mais quente.
24,8ºC, já convidativo à t-shirt e aos calções.

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por cirrus, e o vento sopra fraco e sem direcção definida.


----------



## Nortada (7 Set 2008 às 14:11)

Sigo com....Temp 26.4, Hum 49%,vento 3,2km/h de sw ,w Hpa 1014 e o vento mudou a pouco, porque tenho os avioes a levantar por cima de lisboa,neste caso para sul,o que não hé muito normal até já


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 14:30)

O vento vai aumentando, com um máximo de *29,4 km/h* há pouco...

Neste momento, temperatura nos 20,8ºC
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 22,0 km/h, de ONO (292º)
Dew Point nos 10,8ºC

Penso que a máxima não passará de *22,2ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2008 às 15:28)

Neste momento estou com *27,1ºC*.

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 17:13)

Levo, neste momento 20,4ºC e a máxima não passou mesmo dos *22,2ºC*

Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 26,3 km/h de ONO (292º), com um máximo de *31,5 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC


----------



## Nortada (7 Set 2008 às 17:26)

Por aqui sigo com....Temp 26,6 Hum 52%Hpa 1013 Vento de Nw fraco.Temp Min 15,Temp maxima 27.6 continuaçao de boas mediçoes.....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2008 às 17:37)

Boas tardes ora cá estou eu de volta fui regalar-me com uma miga de peixe e tambem frito aquilo estava uma deliçia o produto é do rio tejo e foi comido no Alto Alentejo concelho de Nisa
Falando metereologicamente hoje esteve alguma temparatura minima ficou-se pelos 14.1ºc o céu esteve limpo ou pouco nublado o vento esteve fraco,temp:actual 25.5ºc e a pressão a descer 1010hpa.


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2008 às 18:31)

Boas

Por aqui os extemos de hoje foram:
Mín: 11.8 ºC - (07:33)
Máx: 27.3 ºC - (15:33)
Já arrefe bem durante a noite

Neste momento:
Céu limpo
25.7ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2008 às 18:37)

Boas

Por aquia  máxima foi de 27,5ºC e a mínima de 15,2ºC...

Agora vou com 23,3ºC, 41%HR, 1013hpa e vento nulo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2008 às 18:53)

Boa Tarde.

Cheguei agora de uma caminhada que eu fui fazer ( aprox:26 Km) só tenho é bolhas nos pés, mas vamos ao que interessa o céu por aqui tem estado com alguns cumulos a temperatura máxima foi de 27.9ºC e o vento soprou de um modo geral fraco de w, neste momento estão 24.7ºC e o céu já se está a limpar.


T.Minima de Hoje: 14.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 19:04)

Após uma máxima baixa, eis que a temperatura começa a descer... e muito bem... tenho *18,9ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,6ºC


Comparação entre ontem, e hoje:

*Ontem:*






_*Hoje:*_


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 19:33)

Por cá máxima de 22.1ºC neste momento estou com 18.6ºC o vento pouco a pouco está-se a ir embora 

Xau xau nortada olá temperaturas baixas e humidade


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Set 2008 às 20:00)

Boas

Por aqui já se começa a sentir aquele friozinho de final de tarde após o por-do-sol, tenho os pés gelados.Vou ter que deixar os chinelos do Verão dentro em breve. Estão agora 21ºC e céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 20:21)

Está muito frio na rua! Neste momento já levo *16,7ºC*!
Ontem só tive esta temperatura ás 21:10

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a *15,5 km/h* de N (360º), o que reforça ainda mais a sensação de frio...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,9ºC


Veremos até onde desce a temperatura, esta noite..., embora o freemeteo esta tarde prevêsse 10,7ºC







Segundo o Vitamos, hoje não registou a máxima, uma vez que a de ontem foi maior que a de hoje, e portanto, não gravou...
No entanto, neste momento tem 19,4ºC
A mínima de hoje foi *13,2ºC*


----------



## diogo (7 Set 2008 às 20:22)

Boa noite

Por aqui tive mínima de *11.9ºC* e máxima de *23.0ºC*
Parece que estamos em Abril

Agora: 16.2ºC , 1013 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## Nortada (7 Set 2008 às 20:34)

Boa noite a todos,sigo com,Temp 19.9, Wind Chill 19.4 Hum 60%,Vento 10 Km/h N,Nw,Hpa 1013     Temp minima-15,Temp max-27,6 até já


----------



## Brunomc (7 Set 2008 às 20:45)

boa noite..aqui teve uma tarde com muito sol..agora esta a ficar frio..tenho 20¤C..ainda vai descer bem


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2008 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e dia agradável para dar um passeio.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
actual: 19.8ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2008 às 20:48)

Céu limpo e 18,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6,5ºC / 22,4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Set 2008 às 20:49)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................13.7º
T máx......................................22.9º
T actual...................................18.6º

H min.......................................43%
H máx......................................74%

Pressão actual...........................1014 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Set 2008 às 20:49)

Boa noite a todos.

Depois do mau tempo de ontem, voltou o tempo bom aqui em SÃO Miguel com céu com boas abertas, mesmo assim entre as 19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje chuveu 13 mm.

Tmin -20,6ºC
Tmax - 28,2ºC

Actual - 24,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2008 às 20:56)

Hoje foi um dia de acordar muito cedinho da caminha, para ir ver o "red bull air race". Cheguei as 10h e fiquei 3horas a espera que começasse....
A corrida terminou por volta da 16h, onde me aventurei a atravessar a ponte D.LuisI, a ponte abanava por todos os lados...
Depois de subir muitas escadinhas, la cheguei ao S.Catarina, onde jantamos, e depois fomos de camioneta para casa..... Relatei um dia de muita animaçao e emoçao

Meteorologicamente falando.... esta noite o termometro registou *11.1ºC*

Por volta, das 8h registava *13.0ºC*

A maxima nao ultrapassou os *21.2ºC*
O ceu encontrou-se sempre limpo, tirando o smog corn que os avioes lançavam

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *15.9ºC*
Hum: *73%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2008 às 22:22)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,6 ºC (06h31); Temperatura máxima - 27,6 ºC (!7h17); Temperatura actual - 18,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 14,0 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima - 28,1 ºC (dia 4)

Portugal, passo a passo actualizado com fotografias de São Miguel.


----------



## Turista (7 Set 2008 às 22:24)

Boas a todos.
Hoje foi um dia soalheiro por estes lados. A *máxima* foi até aos 21,3ºC e *mínima *desceu aos 14,7ºC  Acho que sim... o Verão já era...

De momento sigo com 17ºC... vamos a ver se a mínima de hoje ainda vai ser mais baixa. 

Abraços!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 22:30)

Neste momento a temperatura já desce mais lentamente, mas ainda assim está 0,6ºC abaixo do que ontem, por esta hora... estou com *15,6ºC*

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,5ºC


_*Extremos de hoje:*_


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2008 às 22:32)

Boa Noite.

Por aqui estão 19.5ºC.







*SOMEWHERE OVER THE RAINBOW​*


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2008 às 22:34)

Boa  noite,

O dia hoje esteve mais fresco, a indicar o cada vez mais próximo Outono.
A minima de hoje foi de 15ºC e a Máxima de 25ºC.


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2008 às 22:37)

Por agora, ceu limpo

Temp: *15.2ºC*
Hum: *75%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2008 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

Neste momento sigo com *21,0ºC*.

EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 27,4ºC

Amplitude: 13,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2008 às 22:58)

Boas.. por aqui tudo calmo com o vento fraco de NW a temparatura nos 19.2ºc e céu estrelado.
Temparaturas de hoje 14.1/26.8ºc.
Até amanhã com nova semana de trabalho


----------



## FSantos (7 Set 2008 às 23:21)

Viva,

Céu limpo

Temp: 13.8ºC
H.R.: 55%
Pressao: 1017hPa 

Ontem a mínima chegou aos 9.5ºC, vamos ver esta noite.

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 23:31)

Já ultrapassei a "Barreira Psicológica" dos 15ºC, estando, neste momento, com *14,7ºC*

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de NNE (22º)
Dew Point nos 12,2ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2008 às 23:32)

15,4ºC e céu limpo por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2008 às 23:33)

Por cá, mínima de *13,8 ºC* e máxima de *25,7 ºC*.
O céu esteve pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2008 às 23:34)

Por aqui o vento está mais calmo, depois de ter soprado moderado a forte de NO ao inicio da noite.
O céu está limpo, a temperatura nos 16,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin:15,0ºC
Tmáx: 25,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2008 às 23:41)

Por cá, estou com *16,1 ºC* e *68 %*.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2008 às 00:02)

Por aqui vou com 17,9ºC, 66%HR, 1013hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Perfect Storm (8 Set 2008 às 00:46)

Boa Noite a todos.
Por aqui noite completamente estrelada,
Temp: 15ºC
Hum: 85%
Pressão 1012 hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 00:51)

Por cá 15.1ºC vento fraco humidade nos 82%.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2008 às 00:55)

Vou com 17,2ºC e 69%HR a pressão é de 1013hpa


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 01:03)

​
Nota ainda para a *precipitação* registada pelo _MiguelMinhoto_ em *Lagoa - Açores*: 
*13mm* das 19h do dia 6 às 19h do dia 7.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 03:24)

Por aqui, a noite segue fresca.
Céu limpo, vento fraco e 14,6ºC.
*
Às 1h UTC:*
Lamas de Mouro: 5,7ºC
C.Carvoeiro: 17,7ºC

Na Madeira o Funchal era o ponto mais quente com 23,0ºC
O Areeiro o mais frio com 12,2ºC

Nos Açores, Açores (nordeste) com 19,0ºC, Santa Maria com 21,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2008 às 09:43)

Bom Dia

Aminima de Hoje foi de 13.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.6ºC e o céu está limpo.





*VIVA LA VIDA*​


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Acidentalmente, ontem desliguei o programa que envia dados para o Weather Underground, por isso, lá, não ficaram registados os de esta noite...
Enfim, valha-me a estação em si, que regista sempre...

E ainda bem que registou... uma bela mínima de *11,9ºC* (Um record para inícios de Setembro, para mim)

Neste momento tenho 19,6ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 3,5 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Set 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Por aqui, o céu está sem nuvens, mas com um tom esbranquiçado, pode ser humidade alta ou poeira, vento fraco e 16ºC

WAW, nas imagens de satelite aquelas nuvens todas a virem para cá, umas aqui a sul do Algarve um tanto estranhas, devem entrar aqui dentro de 2 horas, as outras do atlantico mais potentes pode ser que cheguem à tardinha


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Em primeiro lugar um forte abraço de agradecimento ao Gil por colocar os meus extremos enquanto não tiver internet em casa! Como ele disse ontem não tive máxima uma vez que o valor mais alto do fim de semana foram os 24,1ºC de Sábado o que fez com que não tivesse o registo de ontem!

Hoje a manhã acordou fresca com céu limpo

*Tmin 14,0ºC*


----------



## Turista (8 Set 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia a todos!
A *mínima* de hoje foi de 13,8ºC  

Por agora segue um dia de sol e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 10:57)

Olá a todos.
Por cá, mínima de *13,2 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Set 2008 às 11:11)

Minima de *10,3ºC* 

Agora tem vindo a subir rapidamente e já tive 23,9ºC

O vento do quadrante ESTE é que tem tido coisa rara mas hoje está aí.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 11:13)

Boa dia!!

Hoje, a minima atingiu os *12.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu ,impo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.4ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 11:14)

Por cá, estou com *20,8 ºC* e *59 %*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.
Sopra uma ligeira brisa do quadrante Leste.


----------



## diogo (8 Set 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Por aqui foi uma noite ainda mais fresca, outonal mesmo, com a mínima a descer aos *10.3ºC*

Mas agora já aqueceu e tenho: 23.5ºC , 1012 hPa , céu limpo e vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 11:39)

O dia já começa a aquecer mais... *21,3ºC* neste momento (mais 0,8ºC que ontem, por esta hora)

Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 8,7 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,9ºC


O céu apresenta alguma neblusidade alta, na faixa N-O-S


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 11:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e sem direcção definida e 22,4ºC.
Hoje mínima de *13,2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2008 às 12:29)

Boas tardes por aqui tudo calmo céu limpo e vento fraco de S/SW,hoje a temparatura minima desceu bastante ficou pelos 12,1ºc.
A temparatura neste momento vai nos 24.5ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 12:35)

Por cá, estou com *23,7 ºC* e *44 %*.
O dia está agradável e o céu está limpo.
O vento está fraco e praticamente não se sente.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 12:35)

Por cá mínima de 13.1ºC  neste momento estou com 21.9ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2008 às 12:54)

Boa Tarde a todos..

por aqui tem estado céu limpo e vento fraco..tenho 25ºC 

tenhu informação de aguaceiros fracos e moderados a Sueste de Faro e tb a Oeste de Peniche no mar..


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 12:56)

Após já ter chegado aos *23,8ºC*, a temperatura desceu aos 22,1ºC, que é a temperatura actual...

Humidade baixa... a 38%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2008 às 13:03)

Boas, por aqui, a nebulosidade está a aumentar, espero algum aguaceiro e alguma trovoada durante a próxima madrugada aqui no Algarve, tive uma mínima de 13.0ºC e agora sigo com 23.4ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2008 às 13:27)

Neste momento estou com *27,0ºC*, céu limpo e vento muito fraco.

A mínima desta noite foi mais alta que a dos estes dias.... 16,1ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Set 2008 às 13:46)

Por aqui a neblusidade está a aumentar consideravelmente. São cirrus e cumulos mais densos a Oeste e a Norte. A pouco consegui ver uns cumulus bastante desenvolvidos na direcção do Estreito. O vento mantem-se de Sueste.

Vamos ver o desenrolar das próximas horas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2008 às 14:03)

Por aqui tudo calmo céu limpo e vento fraco de S/SE,já se vê algo nublado para os lados Espanha e sul da cidade a temparatura neste momento vai 26.2ºc pressão 1010hpa.
Até logo vamos para o trabalho


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 14:04)

Faraway, So Close
Belas células no mar.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2008 às 14:32)

Neste momento *28,0ºC* (já esteve no 28,2ºC ) e o céu continua limpo.


Até já


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 14:54)

Por aqui, o céu mantém-se praticamente limpo. Apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte.
O vento é que rodou para SO, e sopra fraco a moderado.
A temperatura está nos 25,4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2008 às 15:03)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui, ceu algo nublado com nuvens de caracter convectivo..

A ver se isto esta noite dá para ter uns rujidos da natureza... 

Agora eyecasting e muita espectativa...


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 15:10)

Por ca, hoje o ceu esta limpo

Temp: *23.3ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2008 às 15:11)

Por aqui céu totalmente limpo! E aqui ao largo no atlântico uma grande agitação... agitação que nos deixa um pouco baralhados... e aos nossos amigos do IM que com isto tudo já não sabem a quantas andam... não acreditam? 





Salientei a data, mas nem reparei no ano! 2208!!!!! 

EDIT: E se clicarem poderão ver a confirmação por extenso: PREVISÃO PARA 11 de Setembro de 2208!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 15:15)

vitamos disse:


> Por aqui céu totalmente limpo! E aqui ao largo no atlântico uma grande agitação... agitação que nos deixa um pouco baralhados... e aos nossos amigos do IM que com isto tudo já não sabem a quantas andam... não acreditam?
> 
> Salientei a data, mas nem reparei no ano! 2208!!!!!



Hummm

Nessa época será mais deste estilo: 
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Aparecimento de glaciares no litoral norte, sendo que por vezes poderão entrar em terra.
Vento em geral forte podendo ser muito forte contendo cristais de gelo cortantes.
Possiblidade moderada de nevascas.

Ihihihihi

Por cá 23.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2008 às 15:19)

Estremoz: Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e calor. Ao longe, para leste, nuvens com grande desenvolvimento convectivo.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2008 às 15:20)

vitamos disse:


> EDIT: E se clicarem poderão ver a confirmação por extenso: PREVISÃO PARA 11 de Setembro de 2208!


Essa rapaziada nem na previsão para este Verão acertou, como é que vai acertar numa previsão para daqui a 200 anos  



Por aqui já vou com *28,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 15:22)

Por cá, *25,9 ºC* e *32 %*.
Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2008 às 16:47)

Boas

Por aqui sigo comcéu práticamente limpo,
A minima esta noite foi 12ºC
Actualmente estão 29.2ºC, que é também a máxima registada até ao momento.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 16:47)

Tão perto e tão longe....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2008 às 16:52)

V.R.S.A

Elas andam aqui perto embora sejam de fraca actividade e sem grande crescimento... embora os sinais convectivos (nuvens) andem por aqui, principalmente os ''rolos''..


André- Descansa que isto vai-se chegar ca para nos e provocar novas situaçoes convectivas...

Os modelos GFS 12z Já sairam e estam quanto a mim mais optimistas...   pelo menos para o meu lado...    embora ja tivessem estado melhor!! mas é o que podemos contar...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 16:58)

Atingi há pouco a máxima do dia, com *24,0ºC* (no preciso momento em que desliguei o computador, daí não ter sido registada no WU)

_*Ao longe, vê-se algum desenvolvimento vertical*_...










*E até uma bigorna...*





Neste momento tenho 23,0ºC
Humidade a 33%
Pressão a *1009 hPa*
Vento a 14,8 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 17:15)

]ToRnAdO[;84361 disse:
			
		

> André- Descansa que isto vai-se chegar ca para nos e provocar novas situaçoes convectivas...


Não estou muito confiante... Pelo menos não para aqui
A ver vamos se o tempo nos dá uma boa surpresa!


Sigo com 26,6ºC
A máxima até ao momento foi 26,7ºC.
O vento mantem-se fraco a moderado de sudoeste.

Também vejo as núvens que o Gilmet vê, mas estão lá tão longe.
E por falar em *Gilmet*, já lá vão 2000 posts não é verdade?
Tu... postas!!


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 17:24)

AnDré disse:


> Não estou muito confiante... Pelo menos não para aqui
> A ver vamos se o tempo nos dá uma boa surpresa!



Confiança, confiança, a madrugada vai ser animada, melhorou o CAPE para aqui também e dão chuva, boas hipoteses


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 17:36)

AnDré disse:


> Também vejo as núvens que o Gilmet vê, mas estão lá tão longe.



Ora... é que estão mesmo longe... estive a ver a imagem de satélite, e a céula deve estar a uns 150 km...








AnDré disse:


> E por falar em *Gilmet*, já lá vão 2000 posts não é verdade?
> Tu... postas!!



Sinceramente, não me estou a reconhecer... costumo fiscalizar tudo, mas desta vez escapou...


Sigo com a temperatura a descer... 22,8ºC
Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2008 às 17:46)

por aqui céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco..

acabei agora de chegar a vendas novas..tive na grande cidade de setubal 

ás 17h quando abalei de lá marcava no carro 27ºC


cheguei a vendas novas as 17h35 e marcava 28,5


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2008 às 17:54)

parece haver muita animação no mar..ao largo da costa alentejana e tudo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2008 às 18:48)

Boas tardes por aqui com algumas nuvens altas a passar ao lado da cidade para W/NW está tudo limpo,mas junto há fronteira com a espanha com nuvens de ameaçar qual coisa, mas pela imagem de satélite as nuvens váo no correr da fronteira entre os dois países.
Hoje por aqui sentiu-se algum com o vento a soprar fraco e a temparatura neste momento 27.1ºc a pressão nos 1009hpa.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2008 às 18:58)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu esteve limpo, com o sol a brilhar!!
A sotavento vê-se alguma nebulosidade!

Os extremos de hoje:
Temp. Máx: 24,4ºC
Temp. Min: 15,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 19:05)

O ceu encobriu
Temp: *22.1ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*

Temp max: *25.1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2008 às 19:12)

Ora boas tardes.. quase noites rapaziada! Ha ja bastante tempo que não comentava aqui muito por culpa de uma longa temporada sem net  mas agora tou de volta e aproveito desde já para mandar um abraço a todos directamente aqui de Almada!

Por estas bandas esteve hoje um dia com algum relativo calor mas sempre com o tal ventinho de Sul..neste momento consigo avistar da varanda da minha casa e vindo da Costa da Caparica uma bela quantidade de Círrocumulos.
A temperatura essa, encontra-se precisamente em 23,5º .


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Set 2008 às 19:28)

E é mesmo assim, depois de ter batido uma soneca vou à janela e começo a ver tudo encoberto. Pode ser que esta noite seja boa para 

Vamos a ver:

    21.7 °C   
     46 %   
    1016 hPa   
    Vento 10.1 km/h   
    Vento Direcção Sudoeste


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 19:53)

Muitas nuvens agora ao final da tarde
A temperatura está nos 21,5ºC.
O vento fraco de oeste.





Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 13,2ºC
Tmáx: 26,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2008 às 20:03)

Boas

Hoje já esteve mais 30.6ºC.
Neste moemto estão  24.5º e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

T.Minima de Hoje: 13.0ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Set 2008 às 20:09)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui e durante o inicio da tarde, o céu apresentava-se geralmente nublado, mas agora limpou, distinguindo-se algumas nuvens altas a Leste daqui, também está uma enorme linha escura de cirrus a Sudoeste. Actualmente 22ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 20:15)

Vince disse:


> Confiança, confiança, a madrugada vai ser animada, melhorou o CAPE para aqui também e dão chuva, boas hipoteses



 não resisti  no hot no storm.

Por cá máxima de 23.7ºC neste momento estou com 20.1ºC e muitas nuvens a oeste e norte.

Já vi uns relâmpagos, na parede de nuvens para oeste.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 20:16)

O ceu esncontra-se muito nublado
Registo *20.4ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*

Será que por este lados tabem havera alguma coisa... ou é so por passagem


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2008 às 20:20)

por aqui esteve uma tarde com o céu pouco nublado e vento fraco..agora vejo muitas nuvens a Oeste..23.0¤C neste momento


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2008 às 20:31)

Boas noites,
Pelo dia de ontem prometia para hoje "festa", mas acabamos só por ver "fumo"...
Pois nem uma trovoada, e até a parte da manhã de hoje foi de céu completamente limpo...
Aguaceiros nem vê-los.. a tarde foi de ceu muito nublado.
20,3ºC
94%HR
1012hpa

min 17,3ºC
max 24,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 20:36)

Por cá, estou com *21,3 ºC* e *55 %*.
O céu está a encobrir, mas a tarde foi de céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2008 às 20:49)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo e 22.1ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 20:53)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *26,6 ºC* e a tarde foi agradável.
A partir das 17h a nebulosidade começou a encobrir o céu.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Set 2008 às 21:07)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................................15.0º
T máx............................................24.4º

H min............................................39%
H máx...........................................70%

Pressão actual................................1012 hPa


----------



## Nortada (8 Set 2008 às 21:08)

Ora então boa noite a todos ,por aqui hoje foi assim...Temp minima-15.0 Temp Max-29.1 Agora...Temp-21.1 Vento fraco,1,4 Km/h  Sw,W, Wind Chill-21,1  Hum 65% Hpa 1011, até já                                                                                                        Dados obtidos com uma estaçao la crosse ws 1600 com os sensores devidamente  instalados


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2008 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens, agora com mais nebulosidade a sudoeste, um dia agradável com algum calor.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 13.0ºC
actual: 20.4ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2008 às 21:12)

Por aqui 20,1ºC e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas.

O dia de hoje foi já bem mais quente que os três últimos.

Extremos de hoje: 10,4ºC / 25,9ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Estão cá com uma sorte aí na margem norte, aqui ainda não avisto nada e o céu está limpo. 

De facto, para Oeste continuo a avistar uma camada de nuvens, mas a verdade é que já esperava mais por aqui, mas pronto, há que esperar.

Neste momento:


1013 hPa
20.6ºC
57%
Vento 16 km/h
Direcção Vento OESTE


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Olá! 

Por aqui a mínima foi fria *11,9ºC*... a máxima foi amena de *26,5ºC*

Agora sigo com:
*20,7ºC
65%HR
1011hpa*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 21:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já vi uns relâmpagos, na parede de nuvens para oeste.



Uau, eu há cerca de 30 minutos também vi 2!

Ora, aqui vai um seguimento á célula, em alguma fotografias

*Antes da Passagem...*










_*Durante da passagem...*_
















E dois Timelapses

*Antes da passagem...*

_*Durante a passagem...*_
​


Neste momento tenho 18,7ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,2ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Gilmet disse:


>



Um céu espectacular


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Grandes fotos e videos Gil 

Cá pra mim essa célula ainda vai passar a arrasar o Porto e pode mesmo chover qualquer coisa em Viana do Castelo..que acham??


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2008 às 22:08)

Boas fotos Gilmet

Agora por aqui sigo com *23,9ºC*.

Hoje voltei a ter uma máxima alta, *29,1ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Set 2008 às 22:10)

Boas fotos, e os Timelapses são excelentes 

a avaliar pelo Sat 24, elas formam-se ao largo do Cabo da Roca, mas à medida que avança para norte vai-se desintegrando.

Yep, aqui continua céu azul...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Set 2008 às 22:10)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas e aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 18,5ºC

Tmax - 24,8ºC

Actual - 21,7ºC

Precipitação - 4 mm entre as (19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 22:51)

Por cá, o céu está limpo e a noite está agradável.
O vento está fraco e o ar está seco.
Estou com *19,5 ºC* e *63 %*.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2008 às 22:53)

Apesar do céu apresentar apenas alguns cirrus, a temperatura tem caído muito lentamente. 

Ainda 19,5ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2008 às 22:55)

parece que o litoral norte ainda vai levar com alguns aguaceiros moderados..

pode ser que eu esteja enganado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 22:58)

Dan disse:


> Nota ainda para a precipitação registada pelo MiguelMinhoto em Lagoa - Açores:
> 4 mm (entre as 19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje)



Aproveito para alertar que a minha máxima de *26,6 ºC* não consta da lista.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 23:01)

Obrigado pessoal

Neste momento tenho 18,3ºC
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,7ºC


_*Extremos de hoje:*_





(A minha mínima de 11,9ºC também não consta da lista, mas não faz mal...)


----------



## Fil (8 Set 2008 às 23:01)

Boa noite, aqui tenho neste momento 17,7ºC em lenta descida com céu limpo e vento fraco ou nulo. 

A máxima de hoje foi de 23,6ºC e a mínima de 12,0ºC (8,9ºC na estação do IM). Parece que hoje algumas das mínimas mais baixas foram registadas na região de Lisboa


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 23:20)

_Extremos de 08.Set.08_

Temp Max: *25.1ºC*
Temp Min: *12.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2008 às 23:20)

Boas por aqui continua tudo calmo temparatura essa vai desçendo lentamente quase parado 21.2ºc e ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temparaturas de hoje 12.1/28.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2008 às 23:25)

Nota ainda para a precipitação registada pelo MiguelMinhoto em Lagoa - Açores:
4 mm (entre as 19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 23:29)

Obrigado pela recolocação dos valores, *Dan*. 

Por cá, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.
Estou com *19,3 ºC* e *62 %*.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 23:32)

Por ca, ceu nublado
Temp: *19.5ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*

Ps: Dan, esqueces-te de acrescentares os meus dados


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 23:32)

Por cá neste momento 19.0ºC vento 0 e pressão nos 1012hpa.

Parece 2006  era bom que Outubro e Novembro fosse igual a 2006


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2008 às 23:33)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Obrigado pela recolocação dos valores, *Dan*.



No meio de tantos valores não o tinha encontrado


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Set 2008 às 23:37)

boas

já regressado de férias  e cheio de coisas para fazer venho só informar que está uma célula activa em frente ao Cabo Espichel mais ou menos cada 5s 3 raios

abraços


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 23:38)

Por aqui ja chove


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2008 às 23:40)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Dan, esqueces-te de acrescentares os meus dados


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Set 2008 às 23:43)

boas

a distancia deve rondar entre os 70km e os 100km vejo mas muito lá ao fundo 

abraços


----------



## Turista (8 Set 2008 às 23:44)

Ola a todos.
Por aqui sigo com 18,9ºC, o céu encontra-se parcialmente encoberto, vento fraco e hoje parece que não será uma noite tão fria como a de ontem.

A *máxima *de hoje ficou pelos 22,7ºC.

Abraços.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2008 às 23:52)

tal como eu pensava..ja chove no litoral norte..


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 23:53)

O nosso amigo Vitamos relatou o seguinte ás 21:39 - Temperatra actual de 20,4ºC e temperatura máxima de 25,8ºC

Por aqui, o céu começou a encobrir, e tenho *18,2ºC*
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,0ºC



*Olha... mensagem do ano!*


----------



## meteo (8 Set 2008 às 23:59)

HOje grande tarde de praia no Guincho,até as 7 da tarde...ai o céu ficou nublado e vi 2 trovões bem ao longe no mar


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2008 às 23:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,3 ºC (07h00); Temperatura máxima - 28,9 ºC (16h35); Temperatura actual - 20,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 14,0 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima - *28,9 ºC* (dia 8)


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Set 2008 às 00:07)

boas

mais calmo agora  será que vem um pouco mais para perto da costa  

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2008 às 00:08)

Gilmet disse:


> *Olha... mensagem do ano!*




Por aqui sente-se sem dúvida que está a voltar o Verão! Neste momento sigo com *21,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 00:09)

Por cá, a temperatura está nos *19,3 ºC* e a humidade está nos *67 %*.
Vêm algumas nuvens a caminho e a mínima de amanhã já deverá ser mais alta.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2008 às 01:08)

Por cá surpresa das surpresas,já houve uns relâmpagos e 2, ou 3 trovões, acompanhados  de aguaceiro fraco.
Agora voltou a calma.
Pelo satélite, parece que passou aqui muito perto, alguma convecção assinalável, que depressa se desvaneceu.


----------



## martinus (9 Set 2008 às 01:15)

Aguaceiro moderado em Braga, agora a evoluir para chuva moderada. Começou há uns dez minutos.
Parabéns ao Brunomc que o previu aqui às 22.55 quando ninguém o esperava.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 01:20)

Despeço-me com *18,7 ºC* e *72 %*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 01:20)

V.R.S.A.

Sem duvida a noite tropical com (segundo a minha estação) estao 22.8...

E muitas nuvens...

Segundo os modelos esta noite é que sera o auge... mas vou deixar a janela meia aberta so para sentir o rujir da naturaze... e pena ser durante a noite para a foto!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 01:45)

Contudo o que acho que vai aparecer é um choque de duas massas distintas de WarmCore vinda de levante e uma massa atlantica neutra em midle core o que podera dar sistemas derivados de oclusao e varrer com algumas SCM por todo o pais... temos de ver os satelites um pouco por ai...  venham elas...

Acho que tem um pouco de severo por ai...

estejam atentos nesta madrugada


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 02:19)

Por cá 18.4ºC estes periodos de transicção dão sono, nem frio nem calor zzzzz


----------



## martinus (9 Set 2008 às 02:20)

Novo aguaceiro em Braga, daqueles que se ouvem dentro de casa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2008 às 02:26)

Noite muito agradável por toda a cidade de Lisboa.
Algumas nuvens, vento fraco e uma temperatura confortável.

Por Odivelas cenário idêntico e com 18,8ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 02:44)

Como dizia oTigo Streets...

O mais improvavel acontece...

E começaram-se a formar

Agora e todoo vapor...

E eu de pestana aberta com trabalho pela manha...


----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2008 às 07:29)

> Parabéns ao Brunomc que o previu aqui às 22.55 quando ninguém o esperava.



Bom Dia a todos..
Obrigado martinus... tive sempre a acompanhar o sat24 e o radar do IM e vi mais ou menos a rota da célula


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2008 às 08:48)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje a minima foi de 16.1ºC e não hove nada de nada, neste momento estão 20.0ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Muito poucas nuvens e 15,1ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 10,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado... Durante a noite nada de chuva nem trovoada por estas bandas. pressão em 1011hPa.

*Tmin 17,3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado, a noite tb foi calma, pressão 1010.8hPa.
Temp.actual: 19.0ºC
Min. Matinal: 15.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 09:40)

Bom Dia!

O céu muito nublado predominou, esta noite, e a temperatura não desceu muito... pelo que a mínima foi *16,0ºC*

Neste momento, a temperatura sobe rápidamente... estando eu com 21,4ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos *16,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2008 às 09:57)

Nao vi nem ouvi relampagos e trovoes...
So sei, que por volta das 00h30 caiu uma carga d'água forte

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp: *22.6ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*

Hoje, a minima registada foi de *16.2ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2008 às 09:59)

Mínima de *15,0ºC*. A ver que animação vai haver durante o dia.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Set 2008 às 10:01)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 09-09-2008

O sol nasce às: 7:12
O sol põe-se às: 19:57 
Nascer da Lua: 16:48 
Pôr da Lua:0:20
Porcentaje iluminado da lua 67%
Temp 24.6/ UTC 09:00
Temp Min 17.3C/ UTC 06:00
Temp Max 29.1c/UTC 09:28
Pressão-1013.2Hpa UTC 09:48
Intensidade do Vento moderado 4.1 km/h UTC 09:49
Direção do Vento- SE UTC 09:49
Rajada max-7,9 KH/h UTC 05:26
Temperatura do vento- 23.3C-23.5
Umidade Relativa-57 % UTC 09:52
Chuva Precipitação-0.0mm UTC 09:52
Altitude-110Metros 
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h Céu em geral nublado Possibilidade de aguaceiros 
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 27ºC


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 10:02)

Amanhecer hoje na Bizkaia, norte de Espanha:





(c) Barakaldes





(c) Barakaldes


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2008 às 10:04)

Boas fotos, Vince!!

Parece que as nuvens ja se estao a afastar


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2008 às 10:21)

Que fotos e que nuvens no mínimo espectaculares! Pena que tenha sido em Espanha... Sortudos 

Aqui mais nuvens agora, mas nada de ameaçador...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2008 às 10:37)

Que fotos fantásticas. 
Por aqui tudo na mesma, ou seja, ceu pouco nublado.
Temp. actual 20.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 10:45)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *16,7 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu pouco nublado e vento calmo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 10:54)

Fotos fantásticas, sem dúvida!


Os cumulus começam agora a aparecer em grande número, e o céu já está muito nublado...

Temperatura nos *23,4ºC*
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 10,0 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,2ºC


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2008 às 11:13)

Os cumulus vão aumentando de número por aqui, mas ainda em versão muito soft...

Uma brisa ligeira a compor um dia agradável... O que se seguirá?


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2008 às 11:19)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos
19,8ºC
1015hpa
desde as 0h: 4,2mm

min 17,3ºC


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2008 às 11:45)

Bem mas que fotos brutais Vince 
Por aqui Céu pouco nublado e com a amena temperatura de 24,3º.
Adivinha-se mais um dia de calor


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2008 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está parcialmente nublado por alguns cumulus, e surpreendentemente o termometro do carro acusava 28ºC, mesmo depois de estar a andar há algum tempo!!
Está um tempo abafado e quente!! Talvez alguma convecção se propicie e, consequentemente, alguma trovoada apareça a meio da tarde!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2008 às 11:47)

Boas, por aqui, nada de chuva nem trovoada que seca de 2008, depois de ter a mínima mais baixa na noite passada, esta noite tive a mínima mais alta e até tropical a 1ª de Setembro 20.6ºC, céu nublado de manhã agora está abrindo mais e sigo com 26.0ºC, parece ser a Caraíbas.

Como diz o Gilmet aqui parece ser uma terra de extremos


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Set 2008 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Por aqui, céu muito nublado por nuvens cumulos e parece-me que anda aí alguns cumulonimbus por cima de mim passou uma nuvem muito escura com uma camada de cirrus em cima, quem sabe

O tempo está abafado e estranho com nuvens vindas do mar e ao mesmo tempo escuras a formarem-se em terra, acho que anda uma verdadeira batalha lá em cima Tenho fé que ainda esta tarde dispare alguns raios

Situação actual: 26ºC com sensação de 30ºC e vento fraco sem direcção certa.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 12:07)

Vince disse:


> Amanhecer hoje na Bizkaia, norte de Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectaculares as fotos.

Por aqui a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar, mas sem desenvolvimento vertical.

23,0ºC por agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 12:09)

Excelentes fotos Vince, viva a contenalidade se não não tinham tido nada.

Por cá mínima de 17.1ºC agora estou com 24.7ºC de destacar a alta humidade de 70%.

Trovoada hoje ?? só se for no penico


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 12:12)

Por cá, entraram algumas nuvens e a temperatura desceu para os *23,9 ºC*.
Sopra uma ligeira brisa do quadrante Leste.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2008 às 12:37)

Aqui já chegou aos 27,7ºC

Imagem curiosa da minha webcam com o céu limpo na Moita e no horizonte dá para ver os cumulos a NO de Lisboa.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 12:39)

Por aqui, já há algum desenvolvimento vertical, especialmente a *NO*...

A temperatura está a subir bastante, e já vai nos *26,3ºC*!
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de SSO (332º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,9ºC


Como tirar fotos a nuvens, principalmente a grandes distâncias, é dificil, visto que ficam sempre um pouco esbatidas... hoje decidi dedicar-me ao Photoshop...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 12:39)

Bons dias malta...

Por aqui tempo sufocante com 27.3ºC mesmo tropical com elevada humidade no ar 72% segundo a minha estação!!  Tudo cola..

Ceu totalmente coberto...

E de resto nada mais acrescentar  

Estou ansioso que a ESTOFEX esteja certa...


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2008 às 12:41)

Ceu pouco nublado e vento nulo

Temp: *25.8ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2008 às 12:52)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está nublado com algumas abertas e estão 29.7ºC, hoje pelas 10h olhei para o horizonte oeste e vi umas nuvens que me pareceram trovoadas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 13:03)

A temperatura sobe pouco a pouco e está nos *25,2 ºC*.
A humidade está nos *55 %* graças à notória nebulosidade.


----------



## João Esteves (9 Set 2008 às 13:06)

Alguma nebelusidade a NW, mas de resto, temperaturas agradáveis e vento fraco.

Portela:  24.6ºC / 59%
Nisa: 27.7ºC / 32%


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2008 às 13:30)

Boa tarde,

Acabei de vir da rua e estão uns quentes 30ºC!!
Está muito abafado e parece que a humidade está alta!!!
A sueste de mim parece que se está a querer formar algo de interessante!!
a sudoeste também se vislumbram uma nuvens com um bom desenvolvimento vertical!!! 
Daqui a 1 hora já deve mostrar se vem ou não uma trovoadazita!!!


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2008 às 13:34)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima teve uma boa subida ficou nos 16,9ºC

Agora o céu está praticamente limpo o vento é moderado a rondar os 15 a 20km/h e a temperatura é de 24,1ºC, 50%HR, 1013hpa...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 13:37)

Por cá 26.3ºC e algumas nuvens mas ficarão só pela aparência


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2008 às 13:46)

Por aqui o ceu tb mudou de aspecto, neste momento cumulos a sul e este.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 13:47)

Por cá, bastante nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical a NO.
Estou com *26,1 ºC* e *55 %*, o vento está fraco de SE.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 13:47)

Hmmm... temos companhia...







Temperatura nos 24,9ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2008 às 13:57)

Boas tardes por aqui de manhã estava meio nublado mas neste momento temos o céu mais nublado mas sem ameaça dea noite não foi muito fria a minima chegou aos 16.1ºc, neste momento o vento por vezes é quase nulo de S/SE a temparatura actual 27.1ºc e o ar abafado.
Até logo


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 14:05)

Mais umas fotos pra colecção  estou com 26.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 14:33)

Mais uma fotografia de há pouco...






Neste momento, a temperatura ainda continua "aos saltos"... estou com *25,5ºC*
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 14:37)

Por cá, a temperatura sobe mais rapidamente e as nuvens vão-se deslocando para Norte, destacando-se o desenvolvimento vertical das mesmas.
Estou com *28,6 ºC*, *48 %* e céu pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 14:56)

Mais 1 horita ou 2 e as nuvens começam a dar de frosques.

Estou com 26.1ºC  a nortada já está mesmo morta e enterrada.

Ai ai está continentalidade tá doidaaa, é como as galinhas


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2008 às 15:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> ... a nortada já está mesmo morta e enterrada.



Achas mesmo? Já viste as previsões de vento para Quinta e Sexta?

Pela primeira vez este mês passei dos 30ºC. Máx de 30,7ºC para já.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 15:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Achas mesmo? Já viste as previsões de vento para Quinta e Sexta?
> 
> Pela primeira vez este mês passei dos 30ºC. Máx de 30,7ºC para já.



Ela não vai chegar a manifestar-se  vão acabar por a retirar.

Mas mesmo que mantenham, não será devido ao forte calor e sim a uma massa de ar de norte provavelmente, porque dei agora uma espreita e as temperaturas mínimas nas regiões do norte estão bastante interessantes 

Eu neste momento estou com 26.3ºC algo totalmente improvavel para esta hora à 2 semanas, pois já estaria a voar.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2008 às 15:05)

céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e estou com 29ºC 

hoje ta fraco para trovoadas..apesar de eu tar a prever qualquer coisa pra zona de Faro ainda antes da noite..vou esperar pra ver 

tb se espera alguns aguaceiros moderados agora de tarde nas zonas do cabo carvoeiro , Figueira da Foz e Aveiro..tou a acompanhar a situção  vamos ver..até pode não haver nada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 15:48)

Mais algumas fotografias.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2008 às 16:02)

Estou a registar agora, a maxima do dia *26.0ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*

Ceu pouco nublado e vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 16:13)

Por cá, estou com *27,9 ºC* e *48 %*.
A máxima foi de *28,8 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 16:19)

Malditas antenas pá  estragam-me as fotos, nunca mais há um tornado pra as levar.

Estou com 26.5ºC  espetacular


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2008 às 16:26)

Boas fotos por ai pelos arredores de Lisboa! Aqui não tenho nada disso! rebentou uma trovoada no baixo Alentejo 

Vou com 24,7ºC, 65%HR e a máxima até ao momento foi de 27,3ºC...


----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2008 às 16:29)

> rebentou uma trovoada no baixo Alentejo



Ya Miguel já reparei no sat24 e no radar do IM..e a norte de Faro

tem uns aguaceiros fortes


----------



## storm (9 Set 2008 às 16:38)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 30.4ºC 

Anda por aqui umas nuvens iguais ou parecidas a foto do Mário Barros (só espero não vir nada estragar as uvas ), será que  virá algo.
Ontem um conhecido meu diz que para os lados da Malveira era só relampejar (ela anda ai)


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2008 às 16:58)

Bolas que isto aqueceu e de que maneira por aqui agora, tenho neste momento *29,4ºC* e humidade de 47%


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 17:14)

Ora bem... há pouco, como o Mário já relatou, passaram aqui uns belíssimos cumulus congestus...

Aqui vai o meu testemunho...











Mas parece que isto tudo foi apenas fogo de vista, porque o RADAR de trovoadas, nada detectou...








Neste momento, temperatura ainda alta, nos *25,8ºC*
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 23,4 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,4ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2008 às 17:28)

Vou aqui com *30,4ºC* a máxima até ao momento é de *30,8ºC*...


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Set 2008 às 17:28)

Boas

Daqui avistam-se uns monstruosos cumulos congestus além pra zona do alentejo Lá para aqueles lados já deve estar a estalar Está um calor sufocante aqui, 27ºC.


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2008 às 17:33)

Boas Pessoal

Por aqui dia com céu muito nublado mas nada de
Neste momento estão *30.4ºC* que é também a máxima do dia-
A minima ficou-se pelos *15.1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 17:47)

Aqui fica, então, o Time Lapse de há pouco...​



Parece que já houve algumas descargas, no Algarve e Alentejo...








A temperatura já desce, por aqui... pelo que tenho 23,2ºC neste momento
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2008 às 17:48)

Boa Tarde

Hoje a Máxima foi de 30.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 29.3ºC e as nuvens estão a começar a abalar; mas que desgraça que está a ser este verão  será que já não temos direito a festa estou triste.


T.Minima de Hoje: 16.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2008 às 17:56)

Registei de maxima *26.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *23.4ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*

Bom video, Gil


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2008 às 18:17)

A máxima ficou nos 30,8ºC...

Agora 26,9ºC, 49%HR e 1014hpa vento nulo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 18:17)

storm disse:


> Temperatura actual: 30.4ºC



Desculpa dizer-te isto, mas é para o bem de todos. 
Tenho andado sempre em cima dos teus registos e tenho reparado que há grandes desvios em relação à realidade.
De certeza absoluta não tens o sensor num local apropriado e, mesmo que o sensor não apanhe sol, sofre bastante com a influência da radiação difusa.
Isto significa que, mesmo estando à sombra, o teu sensor pode inflacionar os registos em praticamente 4 ºC, nomeadamente em dias de céu muito nublado como hoje, que são os piores nesse aspecto.
Por essas razões estás a iludir-te a ti e a todos os membros deste fórum ao relatares esses valores - não só tu, mas és o caso mais flagrante disso mesmo - que nada correspondem à realidade, arrisco a dizer que se desviam da realidade em cerca de 6 a 7 ºC.
Conheço muito bem essa zona e ainda ontem aí passei, às 16h, com apenas *21,5 ºC*, portanto não restam dúvidas que se trata de falta de fiabilidade no que toca ao local e às condições em que instalaste o sensor.
Não digo isto por mal, eu já fui assim, mas temos de evoluir e aprender com os erros. 
Se antes cometia os meus erros que tu, hoje já não os cometo porque tenho uma melhor consciência da realidade.
A menos que tenhas um abrigo instalado numa vertente voltada a Norte, como um RS ou um abrigo caseiro, os teus registos nunca irão estar muito próximos da realidade por uma razão simples; dias de céu muito nublado são dias em que a radiação difusa se apresenta a níveis muito elevados e, quer a reflecção da radiação solar pelas nuvens quer a reflecção e irradiação de calor dos objectos que envolvam o teu sensor - tal como paredes e janelas - irá refectir-se numa clara inflação das tuas leituras.
Posso dar-te um exemplo muito concreto; a minha máxima foi de *28,8 ºC* na Davis e de *32,0 ºC* no sensor voltado a Norte, à sombra e desabrigado.
Tenho a certeza que a máxima foi de apenas *28,8 ºC* e não de *32,0 ºC*, apesar de ter sentido bastante calor, não só porque a Davis é uma marca bastante fiável como os *32,0 ºC* no outro sensor foram fruto de toda a absorção de radiação de que te falei.
Por isso, recomendo-te a recolocar o sensor num local mais arejado e protegido dos raios solares, nem que seja por um abrigo caseiro, o que te vai ajudar imenso a ter dados mais fiáveis.
Estou aqui apenas a defender o rigor e a lutar por uma maior qualidade nas nossas observações, pelo que agradeço a tua compreensão. 
De resto, continuamos aqui à espera da tua participação, mas com um maior rigor na apresentação dos dados.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 19:01)

Por cá máxima de 26.7ºC tem de chegar Setembro para o calor mostrar os dentes neste zona  

Neste momento estou com 22.3ºC são os ultimos cartuchos do Verão


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 19:09)

Obrigado JPS_Gaia

A máxima de hoje subiu aos *26,7ºC*

Neste momento a temperatura já desce... e estou com 22,6ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 18,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 19:13)

Por cá, estou com *23,8 ºC* e *62 %*.
O céu está nublado por nuvens altas e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Set 2008 às 19:29)

Por aqui tempo quase limpo, temp: 23º com a pressão a 1015 hpa.
Mais fez lembrar um belo dia de Verão.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 19:37)

Fotos da Virga aqui há instantes.









Extremos de hoje: 10,5ºC / 26,5ºC

23,8ºC por agora.


----------



## diogo (9 Set 2008 às 19:57)

Por aqui a temperatura foi aos *28.0ºC*, esteve calor!
A mínima foi de *15.3ºC*

Agora tenho 21.0ºC , 77% HR , 1013 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2008 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 27.9ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 20:24)

A noite continua agradável.
Estou com *22,0 ºC* e *71 %*.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2008 às 20:27)

Ceu encoberto e vento nulo

Temp: *20.4ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 20:29)

Boas fotos Dan A nuvem estava a largar precipitação?

A temperatura vai descendo... devagar...
Estou com 20,5ºC, neste momento...

Humidade a *91%*
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos *19,0ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2008 às 20:56)

Boa Noite..

bem hoje tá uma bela noite...23ºC 

céu limpo e vento nulo..


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2008 às 20:56)

Hoje foi um dia com algumas nuvens... que ainda se mantêm.

Neste momento sigo com *25,9ºC*

EXTREMOS:
Tmín: 16,6ºC
Tmáx: 31,0ºC


----------



## Nortada (9 Set 2008 às 20:59)

Ora então boa noite ,aqui seguem os meus valores...Temp Max,29,8 Temp Min,15,2 neste momento céu pouco nublado Temp 22,6 Wind Chill,22,6 Hum 78% Vento fraco 2,4km/h W,Nw Hpa 1014 Agua nada... boas noites e até já


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Set 2008 às 21:08)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................17.3º  (05h34)
T máx.................................24.7º  (15h05)

H min..................................42%
H máx.................................77%

Pressão actual......................1015 hPa


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Set 2008 às 21:09)

boas

pois é o verdadeiro meteolouco corre atrás delas. se as trovoadas não vêm ter  connosco  nós vamos ter com elas  

eu o Twister e o Miguel estamos neste momento no castelo de Monsaraz a ver se toda aquela panóplia de mapas com a possibilidade de alguma animação, são ou não verdade. estamos a pensar ou entrar em Espanha ou ficar aqui junto a fronteira como por exemplo onde estamos agora, porque o Castelo fica num monte com uma vista fantástica sobre toda a planície, talvez Mourão ou mesmo Barrancos ainda não sabemos.

em relação ao tempo aqui, está neste momento um vento fraco de sul , temperatura está a rondar os 25º 

temos net movel com pc e carregador de isqueiro por isso vou dando noticias de toda a situação.

deve ser longa a noite toda a ajuda é bem vinda 

abraços


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 21:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas fotos Dan A nuvem estava a largar precipitação?




Sim ,mas foi relativamente breve e não chegou nada ao chão.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Set 2008 às 21:17)

Dan disse:


> Sim ,mas foi relativamente breve e não chegou nada ao chão.



Boas, que saudades de Bragança....por Leiria não se passa nada em termos meteorologicos
O que vale é que no Inverno estarei de volta...

De Leiria não tenho registos, pois, as estações ficaram em Bragança mas o dia esteve quente...


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2008 às 21:25)

_Extremos de 09.Set.08_
Temp Max: *26.4ºC*
Temp Min: *16.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp: *19.6ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2008 às 21:27)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, que saudades de Bragança....por Leiria não se passa nada em termos meteorologicos
> O que vale é que no Inverno estarei de volta...
> 
> De Leiria não tenho registos, pois, as estações ficaram em Bragança mas o dia esteve quente...



Durante o dia de hoje foi possivel ver o desenvolvimento de alguns cumulos, mas não deram em nada. Por aqui está uma noite amena sem vento.

Também já tenho saudades de Bragança, mas já não falta muito para voltar à cidade com o melhor clima do país


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 21:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, que saudades de Bragança....por Leiria não se passa nada em termos meteorologicos
> O que vale é que no Inverno estarei de volta...






MSantos disse:


> Também já tenho saudades de Bragannça, mas já não falta muito para voltar à cidade com o melhor clima do país


----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2008 às 21:31)

Aqui fica uma das imagens que marcaram o dia de hoje..

nomeadamente em território espanhol  trovoadas com fartura


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2008 às 21:38)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:
Temp Máx: 27,8ºC
Temp Min. : 20,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2008 às 21:47)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,8 ºC (07h23); Temperatura máxima - 29,1 ºC (13h28); Temperatura actual - 23,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

*Hoje o dia foi marcado por períodos de céu muito nublado, sobretudo durante as horas centrais.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 14,0 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima - *29,1 ºC* (dia 9)


*Não, já não será para hoje; a pressão atmosférica é mais alta hoje que ontem (à mesma hora).*


ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> pois é o verdadeiro meteolouco corre atrás delas. se as trovoadas não vêm ter  connosco  nós vamos ter com elas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Set 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 19,2ºC

Tmax - 27,2ºC

Actual - 24,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2008 às 22:06)

Desci dos 20ºC há pouco, pelo que neste momento tenho *19,8ºC*

Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 19,1ºC


_*Extremos de hoje:*_






O Vitamos relata uma máxima de *27,1ºC* por Coimbra
Ás 21:09, ele estava com 21,7ºC de temperatura e 1014 hPa de pressão
O céu apresenta algumas nuvens


----------



## Nortada (9 Set 2008 às 22:10)

Por aqui sigo com Temp 21,8  vento Nw fraco Hum 81% pressao atmosferica nos 1015 ate já


----------



## diogo (9 Set 2008 às 22:42)

Por aqui os cumulos marcaram presença, durante a tarde, mas a este:





Por incrível que pareça, só havia uma nuvem por cima da Serra de Sintra:





A oeste, tempo estável: alguns cirroestratos:





Já às 19:23, os cumulus deram lugar aos cirrus:





A minha estação do Lidl às 19:17 (um bocado tremido):


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2008 às 22:52)

*Que é isto que acabou de se formar?*


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Set 2008 às 23:05)

boas

aqui o pessoal já desespera com o IM o Estofex com o cape do wetter com tudo a nosso favor neste momento temos apenas uma temperatura nos 23º uma pressão de 978 hpa  a  320m de altitude e um vento um pouco mais forte vindo de Noroeste mas continuo de céu limpo 

alguém acha que vamos ver alguma coisa ou não ainda vamos estar aqui por algum tempo.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2008 às 23:15)

Por cá, noite tropical com *20,2 ºC* e *82 %*.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## mocha (9 Set 2008 às 23:26)

boa noite a todos, live from porto covo por aqui ceu com muitas nuvens, pela primeira vez, esta uma noite de verao aqui, nao tenho dados, mas tem estado bastante desagradavel que chego a dormir com 2 cobertores.
nao sei se anda ai algo mas avisto alguma neblusidade.
os dias tem estado bastante bons para a praia, mas ao fim do dia levanta se sempre vento, hoje foi a excepçao a regra.
outra curiosidade, avistei umas nuvens a caminho de sines que pareciam ovnis, o que foi bastante interessante, quando chegar ao barreiro ponho a foto que os cabos ficaram em casa
boa noite a todos


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 23:52)




----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2008 às 23:59)

Boa noite ainda tenho por aqui uma temperatura tropical de 20,5¤C . .céu limpo e vento nulo :-)


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2008 às 00:07)

A temperatura tem vindo adescer mais rápidamente nos ultimos minutos...
Estou com *19,2ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 18,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 00:22)

Despeço-me com *18.4ºC*
Hum: *85%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*

Ps: o msn foi abaixo... ate logo


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 00:23)

mocha disse:


> outra curiosidade, avistei umas nuvens a caminho de sines que pareciam ovnis, o que foi bastante interessante, quando chegar ao barreiro ponho a foto que os cabos ficaram em casa
> boa noite a todos




São nuvens lenticulares 






Por cá neste momento 19.5ºC humidade nos 93%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 00:32)

Por cá, estou com *19,8 ºC* e *82 %*.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.
Vêem-se algumas nuvens a Norte.


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Set 2008 às 00:55)

Boa Noite

Por cá, céu limpo e pequena aragem de Noroeste, ainda estão 23ºC,faz-me lembrar as noites de Junho


Esta tarde ainda ameaçou temporal com uns cumulonimbus em toda a zona Norte mas não deu em nada. Ainda espero amanhã ver estas mesmas nuvens  a chegarem-se mais para estes lados (by: Instituto de Meteorologia)

Até amanhã


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Set 2008 às 01:43)

boas

sem palavras, eu sei que uma caçada uma pescaria pode muitas vezes não dar em nada e o pessoal acabar num praça perto de si a comprar um coelho ou uma dourada, mas com todos os modelos, paginas com algumas credenciais  e claro o nosso Instituto  a preverem alguma, se não muita animação para esta zona ou melhor  e citando o estofex alerta 1 quase a bater em Setúbal até as 6 da manha, o IM  a marcar trovoada para Évora e Beja para o final da tarde inicio de noite, o wetterzentral a dar cape -4 e chuva na ultima run também para a meia noite, esperava uma noite mais animada e com algum material recolhido e a uma bela trovoada no bucho, mas acho que vou ter de aguardar pela próxima caçada não dando o tempo por perdido, não só pelo prazer de estar com gente que partilha a mesma paixão como também pelos conhecimentos,  conhecemos aqui o senhor Izidro  morador  no castelo de Monsaraz com muito boa informação sobre toda esta zona e que até esteve até agora com a malta a conversar sobre meteo.

mais um que possivelmente vai inscrever-se no fórum e aumentar o número desta comunidade .

já de volta a casa e com algumas boas fotos de uma noite cheia de estrelas e com temperatura ás 0h de 21º e vento de norte fraco

era o que estava previsto 

abraços


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 01:57)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> sem palavras, eu sei que uma caçada uma pescaria pode muitas vezes não dar em nada e o pessoal acabar num praça perto de si a comprar um coelho ou uma dourada, mas com todos os modelos, paginas com algumas credenciais  e claro o nosso Instituto  a preverem alguma, se não muita animação para esta zona ou melhor  e citando o estofex alerta 1 quase a bater em Setúbal até as 6 da manha, o IM  a marcar trovoada para Évora e Beja para o final da tarde inicio de noite, o wetterzentral a dar cape -4 e chuva na ultima run também para a meia noite, esperava uma noite mais animada e com algum material recolhido e a uma bela trovoada no bucho, mas acho que vou ter de aguardar pela próxima caçada não dando o tempo por perdido, não só pelo prazer de estar com gente que partilha a mesma paixão como também pelos conhecimentos,  conhecemos aqui o senhor Izidro  morador  no castelo de Monsaraz com muito boa informação sobre toda esta zona e que até esteve até agora com a malta a conversar sobre meteo.
> 
> ...



Valeu pelo convívio, a caçada é desculpa 
Melhor sorte para a próxima.



Espectacular SCM a evoluir em Marrocos desde meados da tarde:


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Set 2008 às 08:02)

Bom dia

Por aqui, céu limpo e 21ºC. Mas o que me está a por doido é a evolução daquele SCM no sul da PI que está meio tremida Desde ontem á tarde tenho andado sempre em cima dele desde que se formou em Marrocos, até agora não faço ideia para onde poderá seguir. Talvez com o aquecimento diurno ganhe força 

Raio destas tempestades não sabem para onde vão

Até já


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2008 às 08:28)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, noite de céu encoberto e mínima de *17,2ºC*, pelas 6:56

Neste momento tenho 18,5ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,2ºC


(Como podem reparar, a estação não trensmitiu dados a partir das 3:13, visto que, devido a "actualizações importantes", o computador se desligou...)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2008 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

Minima de Hoje: 18.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.7ºC, já esteve alguma nevoeiro mas agora já se está a dissipar.
Em Espanha é que a festa está em força



[/


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Parece que a esta hora ainda não fomos engolidos por um buraco negro... Comecei o dia com notícias do fim do mundo pelo que estou satisfeito de não ter acabado e de ter conseguido acabar o pequeno almoço sem ser sugado por alguma força misteriosa (parecendo que não isso deve fazer mal ao estômago)

Por aqui nevoeiro que se vai dissipando lentamente. Pressão em 1016hPa.

*Tmin 19,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia
Por aqui o nevoeiro também tem marcado presença. Temp. actual 19.5ºC.
Temp.Min. 18.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 10:05)

A minha minima foi de *16.2ºC*

Por agora, neblina
Temp: *21.5ºC*
Hum: *81%* [durante a noite atingio os 90%]
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 10:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Minima de Hoje: 18.4ºC.
> Neste momento estão 21.7ºC, já esteve alguma nevoeiro mas agora já se está a dissipar.
> Em Espanha é que a festa está em força
> [/



É o mesmo SCM que nasceu ontem à tarde em Marrocos que referi anteriormente e atravessou o Mediterrâneo durante a madrugada. Simplesmente fantásticos estes sistemas pela capacidade que tem em se manter tanto tempo. Fosse um pouco maior e caberia na definição de CCM, complexo convectivo de Mesoescala.
Algumas zonas do Sul de Espanha estão em alerta laranja, a precipitação está a ser muito intensa nalguns locais.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2008 às 10:28)

Vince disse:


> É o mesmo SCM que nasceu ontem à tarde em Marrocos que referi anteriormente e atravessou o Mediterrâneo durante a madrugada. Simplesmente fantásticos estes sistemas pela capacidade que tem em se manter tanto tempo. Fosse um pouco maior e caberia na definição de CCM, complexo convectivo de Mesoescala.
> Algumas zonas do Sul de Espanha estão em alerta laranja, a precipitação está a ser muito intensa nalguns locais.



Este SCM está a descarregar bem.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos#animacion
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar

Por aqui a animação é ainda maior ,o nevoeiro continua e bem cerrado .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 10:37)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *18,1 ºC* e a noite foi de céu pouco nublado.
Agora o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco, com a humidade nos *59 %*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 11:45)

Por cá, o céu continua limpo e a temperatura sobe a pique.
A humidade vai descendo, estando agora a *51 %*.
O ponto de orvalho está nos *16 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2008 às 11:48)

q scm fantastico  ate mostra (parece-me) alguma rotaçao no radar
acho que deviamos seguir a situaçao pois este sistema esta a aguentar bastante e la para a tarde pode dar problemas.
é pena nao ser aqui!


----------



## HotSpot (10 Set 2008 às 11:51)

Minima de 16,9ºC.

Tenho o router a "morrer". Os meus dados só actualizam de vez em quando...


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 11:51)

Segue o nevoeiro por aqui... O sol ainda não apareceu... será que vou ter um dia totalmente Londrino?


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 12:17)

O nevoeiro por este lados tambem se faz sentir...
Temp: *23.7ºC*
Hum: *77%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2008 às 12:19)

Por aqui 23,7ºC e alguns cumulus com pouco desenvolvimento vertical.

Mínima de 14,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2008 às 12:40)

Boas tardes isto hoje por aqui mais parece um dia de julho do que o mês em que estamos o sol queima a sério, começando pela noite estevebastante a minima ficou-se pelos míseros 19.1ºc,neste momento  corre um vento muito fraco de W e a temparatura vai nos 27.7ºc estão aparecer umas nuvens mas sem grande volume.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 13:08)

Por cá, estou com *26,1 ºC* e *51 %*.
O vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 13:19)

Por cá mínima de 17.8ºC iacc  esta noite já deve descer bem, assim espero 

Neste momento estou com 22.7ºC o vento está fraco, mas mais fresco que ontem  humidade nos 73%.


----------



## diogo (10 Set 2008 às 13:21)

Por aqui ainda desceu bem, tive mínima de *16.7ºC*

Agora: 25.2ºC , 59%HR , 1016 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento fraco


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2008 às 13:57)

O nevoeiro já deu lugar ao sol.
Temp.actual 24.3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 14:29)

jpmartins disse:


> O nevoeiro já deu lugar ao sol.
> Temp.actual 24.3ºC.



Por aqui restam uns banquinhos junto ao Mondego...


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2008 às 14:30)

Hoje a mínima foi de 19,2ºC... 

Neste momento o céu está nublado e sigo com *30,7ºC* (mas já subiu aos 31,3ºC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2008 às 14:37)

Por aqui já se sente mais quente a temparatura vai nos 29.5ºc e céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco de W.
Pela previsão vamos ter uns dias mais frescos JÁ chega

Até logo


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 14:47)

Depois de o nevoeiro se dissipar..... o ceu encontra-se limpo

Temp: *23.4ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*

A maxima ate ao momento e de 23.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 14:57)

Por cá, a tarde está bastante quente.
Estou com *29,8 ºC* e *40 %*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 15:32)

Aqui o calor já teve certamente o seu ponto final.

Máxima de 24.3ºC neste momento estou com 23.8ºC e o vento está a aumentar 

Até já parece que se formam depressões  ai ai esta continentalidade Espanhola.


----------



## Seavoices (10 Set 2008 às 15:53)

Existe algum desenvolvimento de SCM no sudeste da península. Não sei até que ponto a corrente atlântica vai evitar, mas penso que no final da tarde nas zonas fronteiriças poderá haver alguma festa. Agora é a hora crítica de enchimento... 

Vamos ver!


----------



## HotSpot (10 Set 2008 às 15:54)

Aqui ainda ando a rondar a máxima que foi de *31,1ºC* para já.

Mas não pensem que vai ser já a despedida do calor. No ano passado em Outubro ainda tive cá uma máxima de 30,6ºC


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 16:48)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado!

Pelo andar da carruagem, talvez o Alentejo ainda tenha alguma animação hoje... Não estava à espera


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2008 às 16:50)

tadinha da corrente do labrador... q bela anomalia positiva!


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 17:20)

Temp max: *24.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *22.6ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 17:27)

stormy disse:


> tadinha da corrente do labrador... q bela anomalia positiva!



Pois, negativa só na zona da Florida e afins.






Por cá máxima de 24.3ºC estou agora com 22.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2008 às 17:35)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 18,7ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 32,0ºC 

Agora estão 31,4ºC, 33%HR, 1015hpa e sem vento nenhum...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 17:41)

Por cá, estou com *27,2 ºC* e *45 %*.
A máxima foi de *29,9 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2008 às 17:48)

A máxima foi mesmo de 32,0ºC...

Agora estou com 31,1ºC, 34%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 17:56)

Panorama geral do Alentejo, às 16h:









Hoje as temperaturas máximas subiram e é possível verificar que algumas estações do Alentejo ultrapassaram 
hoje os *31,5 ºC*. A Amareleja já tinha passado dos *33 ºC* às 15h.


----------



## Rog (10 Set 2008 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 23,4ºC
70%HR
1020hpa

min 15,1ºC
max 24,3ºC
prec. 0,2mm


----------



## Rog (10 Set 2008 às 18:13)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Panorama geral do Alentejo, às 16h:



Por esse andar já deve ter ultrapassado alguns valores previstos na sondagem do mês...


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2008 às 18:54)

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 32,1ºC

Neste momento, e ainda a fazer testes à nova estação, sigo com:

Temp.:*29,9ºC*
H.R.: *35%*
Pressão: *1010,6mb/hPa* 


No que toca à pressão, penso que esteja relativamente correcta, comparando com a estação mais próxima que neste momento tem 1010,7mb/hPa (http://penamacorweather.no.sapo.pt/portuguese/default.htm):w00t:

Vamos ver como corre esta fase de testes. Por enquanto nada a assinalar, tenho igual temperatura na La Crosse, que será desactivada ainda hoje....


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 19:11)

Cada vez aparecem mais nuvens no ceu.... será que vem alguma coisa... nem que seja chuva

A pressao deu ca um trambolhao de 1015 para 1007hPa. E possivel?

Está *20.9ºC* e *73%* de humidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2008 às 19:26)

Boas..neste momento por aqui céu limpo tirando a SE daqui par o lado de espanha grandes formaçoes de nuvens onde deve estar a fazer mas a muitos km daqui,por aqui hoje esteve bastante  a máxima chegou aos 30.5ºc neste momento vamos com 26.5ºc e vento fraco SW/W.
Temparaturas de hoje 19.1/30.5ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 19:48)

Rog disse:


> Por esse andar já deve ter ultrapassado alguns valores previstos na sondagem do mês...



Inclusivamente os meus, pois nunca pensei que a temperatura máxima este mês passasse dos *32,9 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2008 às 19:51)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 31.1ºC, Neste momento estão 25.5ºC e céu limpo
Hoje ainda vi essa convectividade que está em espanha com cada torre


T.Minima de Hoje: 18.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2008 às 19:58)

Neste momento estou com 27,2ºC e 44% HR.

Nuvens nem velas


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2008 às 20:00)

O ceu estao muito nublado

A pressao voltou a subir po's 1015hPa

Temp: *20.3ºC*
Hum: *75%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 20:07)

Por cá, estou com *20,4 ºC* e *69 %*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está moderado, tendo há pouco chegado aos *35 km/h*.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2008 às 20:12)

Final de tarde com desenvolvimento convectivo para leste e sueste de Estremoz, sendo possível ver alguns relâmpagos. Quem é que ontem estava em Monsaraz ? O melhor está a acontecer agora ...

*Imagens às 19h50*

A leste (com actividade eléctrica):



A sueste:



Existe uma descarga eléctrica no mapa do IM junto a Estremoz às 17h35m56s UTC; deve ter sido algum erro, uma vez que o céu tornou-se limpo aqui a partir do meio da tarde.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 20:15)

Por aqui a pressão encontra-se nos 1017hpa com céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2008 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento a nordeste, mas irra que não passa-se nada até chateia este país, tudo para Espanha..

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 20:30)

Por cá, o céu continua limpo, mas hoje também não deve arrefecer muito, tal como ontem.
Estou com *20,1 ºC* e *72 %*, o vento acalmou e está agora fraco de NO.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Set 2008 às 20:36)

Boa Noite!

Depois de uma longa ausência, cá estou de volta. Dia bastante quente pelo Baixo Alentejo, bem acima dos 30ºC (não tenho registo da max).

Neste momento ainda se avistam algumas descargas eléctricas a Leste, bem sobre Espanha. Viam-se umas belas Cumulonimbus durante a tarde e agora, à noite, continuam a mostrar-se no seu melhor: Iluminadas por dentro!


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Set 2008 às 20:39)

Boa Tarde

Bem, isto hoje foi uma seca de tempo, ao inicio da tarde ainda se formaram algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Norte e Nordeste, tava um calor dos diabos ainda tava com fé 

Julgava se formar alguma coisa, mas como sempretudo se dissipou Neste momento ainda é possivel ver restos das bigornas que ficaram por espanha, a Nordeste, mas já sob a forma de cirrus.


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2008 às 20:47)

Boas noites pessoal..por aqui estamos com 23,4º e Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Set 2008 às 20:49)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................17.4º  (06h49m)
T máx...............................24.8º  (15h47m)

H min................................53%
H máx...............................86%

Pressão actual....................1017 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2008 às 21:31)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 18,7 ºC (05h57); Temperatura máxima - 30,5 ºC (16h17); Temperatura actual - 22,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

*Hoje deu para observar alguns relâmpagos ao longe.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 14,0 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima - *30,5 ºC* (dia 10)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 21:38)

Por cá, estou com *19,5 ºC* e *76 %*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO.
O ponto de orvalho está nos *15 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2008 às 21:53)

Por aqui já vai nos 21.4ºc mais fresco em relação há noite passada com vento moderado de W.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2008 às 22:04)

Boa Noite!

Por cá, uma tarde quente, mas não tão quente como a de ontem... a temperatura máxima ficou nos *25,0ºC*

Neste momento tenho 18,6ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 14,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,4ºC


Como é habitual, formou-se nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra, esta tarde...







Também houve algumas descargas no Alentejo e Algarve, mas nas regiões fronteiriças... como é habitual, o resto ficou todo em Espanha







O nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *25,2ºC*
Ás 20:39, ele estava com 20,5ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2008 às 22:15)

Céu limpo e 19,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 14,5ºC / 27,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 22:30)

Gilmet disse:


>



Belíssima foto!
Parabéns. 


Por cá, a temperatura desce pouco a pouco e está nos *19,2 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Set 2008 às 22:36)

Boa noite a todos.

Hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com chuviscos e chuva fraca durante parte da tarde.

Tmin - 20,7ºC que tb é a temperatura actual

Tmax - 26,7ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Boas 
Por aqui já temos o céu completamente nublado por nuvens baixas
Temperatura a 19ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1017 hpa.
Amanhã logo pela manhã segundo o GFS tenho chuvinha





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 23:02)

O ar frio anda aí  tá quase quase.





Por cá 18.6ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2008 às 23:05)

Obrigado, Daniel

Neste momento tenho 18,2ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,2ºC


_*Extremos de Hoje:*_


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2008 às 23:12)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2008 às 23:24)

Será que a célula que está em marrocos vai para espanha

www.sat24.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 23:26)

O vento tem vindo a acalmar e neste momento está fraco de Norte.
Estou com *18,9 ºC* e *78 %*, o ponto de orvalho está nos *15 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 23:27)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Será que a célula que está em marrocos vai para espanha
> 
> www.sat24.com



Sim, sem duvida


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2008 às 23:30)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Será que a célula que está em marrocos vai para espanha
> 
> www.sat24.com



decerteza.. eles teem uma sorte danada
e o fluxo de SO vai dar uma maozinha


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 23:42)

stormy disse:


> decerteza.. eles teem uma sorte danada
> e o fluxo de SO vai dar uma maozinha



Nem é sorte é mesmo as condições ideais, calor, humidade e instabilidade.

Por cá 18.3ºC e 93%.


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Set 2008 às 23:58)

Por agora, vento moderado de Noroeste com rajadas por vezes fortes. Ainda estão 24ºC excelente noite

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 00:04)

Começo o novo dia com *18,6 ºC* e *80 %*.
Hoje será mais uma noite agradável.


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2008 às 00:14)

O ceu esta pouco nubaldo
Temp: *18.4ºC*
Hum: *83%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*


----------



## Turista (11 Set 2008 às 02:10)

Boa noite,

sigo com 19,7ºC e com o céu nublado... 
No que respeita ao dia 10, a *máxima* foi de 23ºC e *mínima* de 18,8ºC.

Abraços,


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Set 2008 às 02:39)

Por aqui, uma debilitada frente  aproxima-se:






[/URL][/IMG]


Com os céus já encobertos, alguma chuva estará próxima.
Afinal , serão os contrastes de sempre entre o noroeste e o interior sul...
Vento fraco de sul e temperatura consequentemente amena para esta altura do dia (da noite) 18.9º.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Set 2008 às 09:16)

Bom dia
Por aqui a frente já deixou 1.5mm, o vento ronda os 30km/h.
Temp. actual 16.3ºC
Temp min. 15.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2008 às 09:25)

Muito Bom Dia a Todos.

Por aqui a minima foi de 16.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.5ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## psm (11 Set 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia.
Hoje no Estoril céu nublado,vento de NO moderado, chuva fraca,  mas na previsão do IM está a norte de montejunto


----------



## vitamos (11 Set 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Hoje céu encoberto pela manhã. Chuviscos durante a noite que deram lugar a partir das 8h30min a chuva moderada durante alguns minutos. Depois novamente chuviscos (Situação actual). A pressão está em 1015hPa. A temperatura esteve a oscilar esta manhã à volta dos 19ºC mas nada estável pelo que não me admirava que a mínima do dia ainda esteja já, ou ainda seja, batida.

*Tmin - 18,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 09:36)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, noite de céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro...
A temperatura mínima foi igual à de ontem, com *17,2ºC*

Neste momento já chove fraco por aqui, e estão 19,7ºC

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 18,4ºC


Última imagem de Satélite...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 10:13)

Por cá mínima de 17.5ºC neste momento estou com 19.3ºC, com céu muito nublado.

O vento está fraco, mas por vezes explodem rajadas moderadas  mas é esperar mais umas 2 a 3 horitas para ver o que é vento 

Aí vem ele 

10:22: desceu para os 18.9ºC.
10:24: 18.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 10:35)

Por aqui a temperatura também sofreu uma queda de quase 2ºC, pelo que neste momento tenho *17,8ºC*
O vento está a aumentar bastante... com um máximo de *41,1 km/h*, há cerca de 1 minuto...

Neste momento 35,3 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2008 às 10:41)

Minima de 16,2ºC

Na margem sul, na zona a sul do Seixal e Barreiro, está a cair uma tremenda carga de água  

Hoje é esperado vento forte, a zona norte e centro já estão em alerta amarelo.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Set 2008 às 10:42)

Por aqui já se vê algumas abertas, o vento acalmou.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2008 às 10:45)

Afinal aqui também já chove


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2008 às 10:57)

O ceu encobriu perto das 1h
Quando aparecerem as nuvens a tempª subiu ate aos *20.7ºC*(ate agora e a maxima)

A tempª min voi de *14.8ºC*

Sei, que as 6h20, choveu muito que ate me acordou, com humidade de *95%*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *19.3ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2008 às 11:08)

Resumindo:

Numa hora a temperatura desceu 4,6 ºC
A passagem da célula fez o vento disparar. O vento médio chegou aos 36,4 km/h com rajada de 46,7 km/h.
A precipitação não chegou aos 0,2mm


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 16,6ºC. Hoje já tivemos alguns chuviscos.

Mínima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 12:06)

Estou com a mínima do dia... *17,1ºC* neste momento!

O céu está a abrir e o vento já chegou aos *42,7 km/h*
Neste momento 36,0 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 12:15)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *17,3 ºC*.
Agora estou com *19,1 ºC* e *67 %*.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 12:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura também sofreu uma queda de quase 2ºC, pelo que neste momento tenho *17,8ºC*



Embora esteja longe de ti, mas aqui a temperatura também sofreu uma queda na ordem dos 2ºC.
Depois de ter subido aos 27,4ºC, começou a descer e neste momento estou com *25,6ºC*.

No céu tenho algumas nuvens baixas (rondar os 1700 metros).

Para o lado da Serra de Estrela é que parece estar animado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2008 às 12:34)

Boas tardes para o litoral vai caindo alguns pingos por aqui é so vento e céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.
Hoje a noite quanto a temparaturas já foram mais baixas ficou-se pelos 14.7ºc,neste momento o vento sopra por vezes com rajadas constantes a máxima já rondou os 30km/h de W e a temp:actual 22.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2008 às 12:55)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 17,5ºC...

Esta manha já choveu por aqui e deu para molhar o chão mas não registei nada claro...tenho agora céu coberto 21,5ºC, 69%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2008 às 13:06)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo depois de ter algumas nuvens altas, a mínima de 19.3ºC e agora sigo com 25.7ºC e vento de Norte.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2008 às 13:08)

O sol já espreita!!

22,0ºC
66%HR
1018hpa
7,9km/h


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2008 às 13:38)

O céu já está pouco nublado e o tempo está a aquecer! 

24,3ºC
50%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 13:39)

O céu abriu... neste momento apenas alguns fractus restam...

A temperatura subiu...levo 20,8ºC

Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de N (360º), com um máximo de *43,5 km/*h até agora
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,8ºC


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2008 às 13:44)

aqui na terra dos meus avos (proximo a arruda dos vinhos) a 300m num vale virado a norte choveu insignificantemente mas o vento sopra moderado com rajadas (durante as primeiras horas da manha uma rajada deitou abaixo um toldo dum café)
a maior actividade em termos de precipitaçao ficou-se a S ou SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2008 às 14:22)

Boas...por aqui com tendênçia a limpar o céu o vento esse vai soprando por vezes moderado de W,a temparatura vai nos 23.3ºc.
Até logo


----------



## jpmartins (11 Set 2008 às 14:30)

O vento intensificou-se desde as 13h, as rajada max. deve rondar os 50km/h.
Pelo ceu andam uns cumulos a passear.


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2008 às 14:47)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui ceu nublado
23,6ºC
70%HR
1022hpa

min 17,5ºC
max 24,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 15:10)

Por aqui, a máxima não passou de *21,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 20,9ºC
Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 38,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2008 às 15:14)

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *20.9ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*

Ate agora, a maxima e de 21.0ºC


----------



## vitamos (11 Set 2008 às 15:20)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado de momento.

O vento esse sopra moderado com algumas rajadas interessantes


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 15:32)

E, de repente... Cabuuum... *59,0 km/h*
As pessoas que iam a passar até tiveram de se por atrás do prédio...

Temperatura nos 20,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 15:33)

O dia de hoje, até agora, está a ser um dia bem mais fresco que o de ontem... .

Neste momento estou com:
T.: 25,8ºC
H.R.: 38%
P.: 1012,8mb/hPa

As nuvens desapareceram quase por completo, pois ainda tenho umas "nuvenzitas"...
Quanto ao vento vai soprando... fraco a médio.


----------



## Perfect Storm (11 Set 2008 às 15:59)

Boas
Por aqui o céu pouco nublado sendo interrompido por agumns cumulus, a ultima imagem de satélite isso nos mostra.







Neste momento tenho Temp: 23,8ºC,
Pressão estável 1020 hpa,
Humidade 50%.
O vento isso sim, é bastante forte penso que seja de NOR-NOROESTE.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2008 às 16:04)

Aqui rajada máxima de 51,5 km/h. Vai soprando moderado e de vez em quando forte.

É maior rajada desde Maio.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 16:31)

Por cá máxima de 20.8ºC neste momento estou com 20.5ºC o vento está forte.

Tive uma rajada máxima de 55.4 km/h até agora.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2008 às 16:32)

Agora o vento deu com força novamente.

Rajada máxima de *56,3 km/h*


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2008 às 17:03)

Boas, aqui tenho agora 16,7ºC e céu com bastantes nuvens, o vento é moderado de NW e a rajada máxima foi de 40 km/h. De manhã ainda chuviscou um pouco mas o meu pluviómetro não registou nada. 

A máxima foi de 17,6ºC e a mínima de 14,1ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 18:06)

Por aqui têm-se a sensação de frio , embora esteja:
T.: 22,4ºC
H.R.: 33%
P.: 1013,5mb/hPa

A explicação está aqui


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2008 às 18:07)

Céu com algumas nuvens e um vento que tem feito descer bastante a temperatura. registo agora as mínima do dia com 14,7ºC e ainda não deve ficar por aqui.

A máxima ficou em 19,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2008 às 18:10)

Por Setúbal a mínima foi de *17,5ºC* a máxima foi de *26,5ºC*...precipitação hoje por volta do meio dia de 0,1mm segundo o IM.

Actualmente:
*22,0
35%HR
1018hpa*


----------



## BARROS (11 Set 2008 às 18:19)

Boa tarde. Calor aí? Aqui tá muito, 32,2° em São Paulo, 39° em Cuiabá, no centro-oeste do Brasil, que sempre é um caldeirão esta época do ano, enquanto isso, temporais devastam o sul do país...


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2008 às 18:24)

Extremos de hoje:
Temp Max: *21.1ºC*
Temp Min: *14.8ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *19.4ºC*
Hum: *57%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2008 às 18:34)

Boa tarde

Máxima de Hoje: 25.7ºC
Neste momento estão 22.2ºC, vento moderado de N e céu limpo.


T.Minima de Hoje: 16.7ºC


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2008 às 18:37)

BARROS disse:


> Boa tarde. Calor aí? Aqui tá muito, 32,2° em São Paulo, 39° em Cuiabá, no centro-oeste do Brasil, que sempre é um caldeirão esta época do ano, enquanto isso, temporais devastam o sul do país...



este ano o verao foi um pouco fresco (anomalia de -0.6 graus) as maximas absolutas mal chegaram aos 40 graus e só no interior alentejano. 
no litoral (lisboa por exemplo) abundaram as noites frias e ventosas ( 15 ou 16 graus) de dia aquecia um pouco( 25 ou 28 graus).
o pior disto tudo foi a falta de animaçao
vocês ai dizem q portugal é mto frio mas durante os meses de junho julho agosto e setembro é comum exprimentarmos calor de verdade ( 35/45 graus ) no interior alentejano e vale do douro.
no resto do ano temos temperaturas, pelo menos, acima de campos do jordao ou sao joaquim


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 18:42)

Após a máxima mais baixa do Mês, e dos últimos meses... com *21,4ºC,* eis que a temperatura desce algo depressa

Neste momento tenho *18,9ºC*
Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 36,0 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 19:14)

Aqui tenho algumas nuvens de altura média e o vento sopra de moderado a forte.

Com a noite quase a começar, já vou bem lançado no que toca à temperatura 

Neste momento:
T.: 19,9ºC
H.R.: 37%
P.:1014,0mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 19:40)

O Sol acabou se se pôr... e levo *17,6ºC*
O vento raramente desce abaixo dos 20 km/h, e ultrapassa frequentemente os 40 km/h...

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 28,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC



O Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *21,1ºC*
Neste momento já está nos 17,8ºC...


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2008 às 19:48)

Ainda algumas nuvens e algum vento também. A temperatura continua a baixar. 13,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2008 às 19:58)

Grande descida da temperatura neste final de tarde, o ar frio está a entrar em força. Levo neste momento 12,7ºC que é a mínima do dia. Se o vento amainar um pouco, a mínima amanhã poderá ser bastante baixa.


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2008 às 20:04)

Fil disse:


> Grande descida da temperatura neste final de tarde, o ar frio está a entrar em força. Levo neste momento 12,7ºC que é a mínima do dia. Se o vento amainar um pouco, a mínima amanhã poderá ser bastante baixa.



Sim, se o vento parar poderemos ter a mínima mais baixa de todo o Verão. Talvez um valor próximo de 5ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 20:22)

*Dave* disse:


> Neste momento:
> T.: 19,9ºC
> H.R.: 37%
> P.:1014,0mb/hPa



Em cerca de 1 hora a temperatura baixou cerca de 1,9ºC.

Tenho algumas nuvens de altura média no céu e o vento está de moderado a forte.

Neste momento:
T.: 18,0ºC
H.R.: 41%
P.: 1015,1mb/hPa

Espero ultrapassar a mínima de hoje antes das 0:00 .


Extremos:
Tmáx.: *28,5ºC*
Tmín.: 15,5ºC (até agora!)

HRmáx.: *77%*
HRmín.: 29%


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2008 às 20:27)

Boa Noite a todos 

por aqui está um inicio de noite com o céu quase limpo e vento moderado com algumas rajadas..está a ficar muito frio  o vento até corta 

estou com 19ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 20:33)

Por cá máxima de 20.8ºC neste momento estou com 17.3ºC (nova mínima).

O vento está forte, rajada máxima de 58.3 km/h.


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Set 2008 às 20:48)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a tarde foi marcada por algumas nuvens altas e algum calor Agora assim do nada, começou a fazer um vento de Norte, moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes. Estão actualmente 24ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (11 Set 2008 às 20:52)

Boa noite

Por cá o dia amanheceu bastante nublado tendo chegado a chover por volta das 10.30. Há tarde o céu abriu mas o vento fez notar bem.
Extremos do dia
Mín: *16.7 ºC* - (03:45)  
Máx: *23.7 ºC* - (15:14)
O vento chegou a um máximo de 20.4 Km/hr com uma rajada máxima de 33.9 Km/hm

Neste momento:
17.5ºC (ainda via ser batida a minima do dia)
Humidade 53%

Esta noite vai ser


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2008 às 20:52)

Tudo a tremer de frio e eu com calor, belo dia de praia, agora o vento sopra com alguma intensidade de norte e registei a máxima do mês

Máxima: 29.6ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC
actual: 23.9ºC


----------



## shaleim (11 Set 2008 às 21:04)

Esta pergunta vai mais para o pessoal do Algarve, embora se aplique a todos.

O que explica a persistência de "nortadas" ao longo de todo o Verão? E qual a razão de alguns anos para cá haver cada vez menos situações de "levante", e quando ocorrem são muito fracas.  

Sou da zona de Lagos (embora more em Portimão) e lembro-me desde muito novo (tenho 38) que durante o Verão havia sempre vários "suestadas", o que era óptimo, porque aquecia a água. 

No entanto, este ano, "nortadas" em Setembro é algo que não me lembro, sinceramente! 

Aliás, sempre imaginei que seria mais fácil nevar ou chover sapos em Setembro. Agora "nortadas"?!?...

Obrigado


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2008 às 21:38)

shaleim disse:


> Esta pergunta vai mais para o pessoal do Algarve, embora se aplique a todos.
> 
> O que explica a persistência de "nortadas" ao longo de todo o Verão? E qual a razão de alguns anos para cá haver cada vez menos situações de "levante", e quando ocorrem são muito fracas.
> 
> ...



na minha ideia (tenho so 15 anos) sempre houveram nortadas mas este ano foram mais notorias, nao so pq houve um pouco mais q o normal mas sobretudo pq a temperatura este verao foi um pouco mais baixa q o normal e bastante mais baixa do q tem sido nos ultimos 10 anos (excepto no ano passado e uma ou outra excepção)
quanto as suestadas acho q ate foram dentro do normal embora mais fracas q em outros anos.
nao se esqueçam q o nosso cerebro tem mais facilidade em memorizar acontecimentos extremos (ondas de calor ou de frio chuvadas fortes,etc) e depois cai no erro de generalizar.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 21:39)

As mínimas do dia vão sendo batidas... estou com *16,3ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a *38,9 km/h* de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 21:43)

Por aqui ainda não parou de descer !

Falta apenas 0,9ºC para igualar a mínima até agora....

Neste momento:
T.: 16,4ºC
H.R.: 46%
P.: 1016,4mb/hPa


----------



## MNeves (11 Set 2008 às 21:43)

Por aqui 19.8 º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2008 às 21:45)

Boas..por aqui continua o vento a soprar e bem fresco fez com que as temparaturas caísem a pique 16.5ºc vento de NW e a pressão a subir 1017hpa.
temparaturas de hoje 14.7/24.1ºc.


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2008 às 21:46)

Por agora, ceu limpo

Temp: *15.2ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2008 às 21:48)

Às 21h as Penhas Douradas já tinham apenas 6,2ºC. Não acredito que chegue aos 0ºC, mas não deve ficar longe. Aqui tenho 11,2ºC e o vento está mais fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 21:49)

16.7ºC nova mínima  vento forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 21:52)

Por cá, a tarde foi muito ventosa e a máxima foi de *24,1 ºC*.
Por agora, a temperatura desce bastante e o vento continua moderado.


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Set 2008 às 21:52)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................16.1º
T máx.......................22.1º

H min........................39%
H máx.......................86%

Pressão actual...........1022 hPa


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2008 às 22:09)

Por Melgaço já se registam 12.5ºC. 
Durante a noite ainda caíram 7,77 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 22:20)

Por cá, estou com *16,5 ºC*, que corresponde à mínima do dia.
O vento tende agora a acalmar.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2008 às 22:21)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,2 ºC (05h18); Temperatura máxima - 24,3 ºC (14h52); Temperatura actual - 15,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

*Acentuada descida de temperatura no dia de hoje.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 14,0 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima - 30,5 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2008 às 23:00)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 19,2ºC
92%HR
1022hpa

min 17,5ºC
max 24,2ºC
prec 11,4mm


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 23:01)

Acabei de superar a temperatura mínima, que até agora era de 15,5ºC e agora sigo com:
T.: 15,4ºC
H.R.: 48%
P.: 1017,0mb/hPa

A tendência é para continuar a baixar, por isso daqui a pouco já volto a aparecer para colocar a mínima de hoje.

Até já


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 23:04)

*Dave* disse:


> A tendência é para continuar a baixar, por isso daqui a pouco já volto a aparecer para colocar a mínima de hoje.



Hoje é daqueles dias em que só dá para fazer o ranking à meia-noite. 


Por cá, a temperatura continua a descer e estou com *16,2 ºC*.


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Set 2008 às 23:09)

O vento por aqui está a aumentar e neste momento sopra forte, por vezes muito forte Não sei a que se deve tanto vento

Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2008 às 23:09)

Por aqui tambem vai descendo o termômetro 15.0ºc o vento já sossegou mais 
Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 23:17)

Estou com 15,8ºC neste momento... mas a temperatura já desceu aos *15,7ºC* (mínima do dia, até agora)

Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 29,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC


_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





De manhã caíram umas pingas... mas nem molharam o chão


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2008 às 23:22)

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *14.5ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*

Como ja, tou a ter muitas minimas seguidas, amanha posto a minima deste dia...

Abraços!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Set 2008 às 23:29)

Boa noite a todos.

Por aqui o céu variou entre o muito nublado da vila da Lagoa e o Pouco nublado tanto na parte leste do concelho como em Ponta Delgada

Tmin - 17,9ºC
Tmax - 25,6ºC

Actual - 20,6ºC


----------



## amarusp (11 Set 2008 às 23:39)

Boa Noite
É a primeira vez que participo, a estação do meu conterranêo marca 10,3 graus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 23:50)

amarusp disse:


> Boa Noite
> É a primeira vez que participo, a estação do meu conterranêo marca 10,3 graus.



Bem-vindo/a, *amarusp*. 

Por cá, estou com *15,9 ºC* e *66 %*.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2008 às 23:53)

Depois de uma tarde bastante agitada, venho aqui colocar a nova mínima que é de 14,9ºC.

Repito os extremos:
Tmáx.: 28,5ºC
Tmín.: 14,9ºC

HRmáx.: 77%
HRmín.: 29%


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2008 às 23:55)

Bem-vindo/a, amarusp

Hoje ainda chegaram a cair uma pingas de manha, neste momento o vento está fraco e está uma noite um pouco fresca, a temperatura, segundo a estação do fsl é de 17,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 23:58)

Sê Bem-Vindo, ou Bem-Vinda *amarusp*!!

Termino o dia, com a minima deste... que é *15,4ºC*

Vento moderado... 18,4 km/h


----------



## Bgc (11 Set 2008 às 23:59)

Noite bem fresca por aqui.

Actualmente, 9.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2008 às 00:00)

O dia acaba com uma mínima de *15,9 ºC*.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *15,9 ºC*
Tx: *24,1 ºC*


----------



## Turista (12 Set 2008 às 00:01)

Boas a todos. Hoje foi um dia com chuva de madrugada e parte da manhã, passando a parcialmente nublado com boas abertas e uma ventania muito grande  O vento sopra de momento com moderada intensidade.

A *máxima *foi de 20,8ºC e a *mínima *de 16,8ºC.

Sigo com 18,1ºC.

Abraços,


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2008 às 00:03)

amarusp disse:


> Boa Noite
> É a primeira vez que participo, a estação do meu conterranêo marca 10,3 graus.



Boas vindas ao forum 

Mínima de 15.9ºC ontem, estou com 15.9ºC humidade nos 72%.


----------



## Bgc (12 Set 2008 às 00:11)

Segundo o IM, às 22h, as Penhas Douradas seguiam já com *4.8ºC*


----------



## martinus (12 Set 2008 às 00:12)

Se isto fosse uma corrida para entrar no Outono, hoje estávamos "no primeiro pelotão da Europa". Assim é que é!

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Reurmett.html


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2008 às 00:37)




----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2008 às 02:12)

Por cá, estou com *15,3 ºC* e *69 %*.
O vento está calmo e sopra de Norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Set 2008 às 05:54)

Que fresco,fresquinho, frescote, quase frio,  vai fazendo por aqui ( 10,4º) em noite de céu limpo!!!
E se por aqui está  assim, como estará lá mais para o interior nordeste?
Talvez a puxar o borralho.Pena já não haver cerejas.
Amanhã já aquecerá...e depois de amanhã também...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2008 às 08:31)

Estremoz: *10,6* ºC às 07h40 (é preciso recuar a 2004 para registar uma temperatura tão baixa em Setembro).
Muito vento durante toda a madrugada.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 08:51)

Bom Dia!

Noite algo ventosa, rondando sempre os 20 km/h... e com um máximo de *33,9 km/h*
A temperatura mínima desceu aos *13,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 28,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2008 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

O vento moderado de NOrte já está a fazer das suas!!! Noite mais fresquinha, com uma minima de 15,5ºC!!!
Durante o dia deverá aquecer, mas as noites prometem-se frias....


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia 
Ceu limpo com apenas 15.2ºC.
Temp. min. 10.8ºC

Gostava de perceber onde foram buscar a previsão meteorológica para hoje, no telejornal das 20h da RTP de ontem. Chuva para todo o país , quando vi aquilo fiquei admirado. O mais certo é não terem actualizado a informação, mas deviam ter mais cuidado.
Desculpem o desabafo


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2008 às 09:59)

Bom Dia!

Embora ontem no ranking apareça os meus 18ºC, a verdade é que a mínima foi inferior. Ás 22h ja tinha 16ºC e infelizmente adormeci pelo que não tenho qualquer registo da mínima de ontem 

Quanto à mínima de hoje, essa sei! Foi a mais baixa dos últimos tempos... Aliás não tinha uma mínima tão baixa desde 10 de MAIO!! A pressão essa está em 1021 hPa e o céu limpo!

*Tmin 12,5ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (12 Set 2008 às 10:01)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 12-09-2008

O sol nasce às: 7:15
O sol põe-se às: 19:48
Nascer da Lua: 18:21
Pôr da Lua: 03:59
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 90%
Temp: 16.7ºC/ UTC 09:43
Temp Min: 14.ºC/ UTC 06:00
Temp Max: 16.9ºC/UTC 09:37
Pressão:1021.0Hpa UTC 06:00
Intensidade do Vento: moderado 9.5 km/h UTC 09:43
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 09:43
Rajada max: 22,7 KM/h UTC 00:12
Temperatura do vento: 15.8ºC 09:43
Humidade Relativa: 73 % UTC 09:43
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 09:43
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu pouco nublado
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 26ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 14ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2008 às 10:04)

Bom Dia

A minima aqui hoje foi de 14.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Set 2008 às 10:10)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 12-09-2008

O sol nasce às: 7:15
O sol põe-se às: 19:48
Nascer da Lua: 18:21
Pôr da Lua: 03:59
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 90%
Temp: 16.7ºC/ UTC 09:43
Temp Min: 14.ºC/ UTC 06:00
Temp Max: 16.9ºC/UTC 09:37
Pressão:1021.0Hpa UTC 06:00
Intensidade do Vento: moderado 9.5 km/h UTC 09:43
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 09:43
Rajada max: 22,7 KM/h UTC 00:12
Temperatura do vento: 15.8ºC 09:43
Humidade Relativa: 73 % UTC 09:43
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 09:43
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu pouco nublado
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 26ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 14ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2008 às 10:32)

Ontem registei de minima *14.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *19.2ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressao: *1025hPa*

Esta, noite a minima foi de *12.2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2008 às 11:01)

Por cá mínima de 14.3ºC  neste momento estou com 18.3ºC.

O vento está forte a muito forte tendo tido uma rajada máxima até agora de 69.5 km/h.


----------



## Serrano (12 Set 2008 às 11:43)

As noites vão ficando frescas, registando-se uma mínima de 10 graus na noite passada, agravada por um vento que tornava a sensação térmica bem mais baixa...


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2008 às 11:45)

Boas

Noite fria por aqui com a minima a chegar aos *12.4ºC*

Neste momento céu limpo com *20.5ºC* e algum vento tendo havido uma rajada máxima até agora de *33.5Km/hr*


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Set 2008 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Por cá e durante toda a noite até ao meio da manhã, o vento esteve muito forte, a partir das 10:30+- passou a moderado (incerto), o que significa que baixou de intensidade mas de repente surge uma rajada (isolada) muito forte

Por agora 22ºC e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 12:45)

Neste momento, algumas nuvens altas e 20,6ºC

Humidade a 37%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

Vento a *42,8 km/h* de NNO (338º), com um máximo de *52,2 km/h* até ao momento... pelo que há registo de contentores no meio da rua, e de peças de vestuário pelos ares

Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,6ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2008 às 13:13)

Poucas nuvens e 17,1ºC por agora.

Durante a noite o vento não permitiu uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura. A mínima de hoje acabou por ficar em 8,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2008 às 13:46)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a noite foi de céu limpo e vento calmo e a mínima foi de *13,9 ºC*.
Agora estou com céu limpo, vento moderado e o dia está fresco.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2008 às 14:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento, algumas nuvens altas e 20,6ºC
> 
> Humidade a 37%
> Pressão a 1019 hPa
> ...



Queda de árvores provoca danos em sete carros
12 de Setembro de 2008, 13:35

Duas árvores de grande porte cairam hoje na Calçado do Patriarcal, junto ao Príncipe Real. 

Os bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa receberam o alerta por volta das 11h da manhã, e apontam os fortes ventos como a causa mais provável para a queda das árvores.

Não há feridos a registar, apenas danos materiais em sete carros.


Por aqui tudo calmo, temp.21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2008 às 14:08)

Boas tardes e muito ventosa por aqui,hoje tive uma minima consideravél para época 11.7ºcapesar de haver mais baixas,o vento ainda não parou desde ontem NW/N sempre forte, o céu continua limpo e a temp:actual bem fresca 20.8ºc.
Neste momento vejo muito fumo da janela do estáminé pela cor do fumo deve ser nos eucaliptos a poucos km da cidade com este vento vou averiguiar o que se pássa?
Até logo estamos quase FS.


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Set 2008 às 14:53)

Fui ontem a Montalegre e na vila a meio da tarde deparei-me com 13ºC e um ventinho norte na parte alta à beira do castelo que cortava


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 15:01)

A temperatura máxima, por aqui, foi de *22,1ºC*
Neste momento tenho 21,1ºC

O vento continua forte... *47,2 km/h* de N (360º)

Humidade a 35%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2008 às 15:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Neste momento vejo muito fumo da janela do estáminé pela cor do fumo deve ser nos eucaliptos a poucos km da cidade com este vento vou averiguiar o que se pássa?
> Até logo estamos quase FS.







http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


Fogo entretanto CIRCUNSCRITO


Por aqui em Coimbra céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2008 às 15:10)

Dan disse:


> Poucas nuvens e 17,1ºC por agora.
> 
> Durante a noite o vento não permitiu uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura. A mínima de hoje acabou por ficar em 8,6ºC.



Mínima de 8,6ºC por aqui também! Esta próxima noite talvez tenhamos uma mínima inferior. As Penhas Douradas chegou aos 3,4ºC.

Neste momento tenho 17,0ºC, céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado de NW. A máxima momentânea é de 17,2ºC.


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2008 às 15:45)

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo, algum vento e *23.7ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2008 às 15:45)

Só deu tempo para responder agora.... escolinha é assim 

Ora bem, deixo aqui os extremos atingidos desde as 00:00.

Tmín.: 11,4ºC 
Tmáx.: 22,8ºC

HRmín.: 31%
HRmáx.: 63%

Pmín.: 1016,9mb/hPa
Pmáx.:1020,3mb/hPa

Agora sigo com *22,3ºC* e no céu algumas nuvens de altitude média (rondar os 2728 metros).
Quanto ao vento ainda não parou de soprar de moderado a forte...

Por agora é tudo.

Até já


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2008 às 16:14)

Em post anterior havia dito ao ALBIMETEO que o fogo de Castelo Branco se encontrava circunscrito. Pelos vistos o fogo que ele reparou afinal seria outro que deflagrou por volta da hora em que ele colocou o post, muito próximo de Castelo Branco. Também na zona de Sarzedas deflagrou outro incêndio estando Castelo Branco na lista negra de uma tarde com algumas ocorrências.

Por aqui segue o dia com céu pouco nublado mas agora com menos vento.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2008 às 16:17)

Ceu limpo, o vento está agora mais forte, as rajadas deverão rondar os 40kmh.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2008 às 16:35)

Bem, por Castelo Branco o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes.

Está bem fresquinho!

Quanto a incêndios.. Já são 3:

- Curvas da Monheca a 10km E/NE por circunscrever embora no site da Protecção Civil diga o contrário, o fumo sai bem negro!
- Vilares de Cima a 10km W/SW por circunscrever
- Azenha de Cima a 15km W por circunscrever

Sorte o vento estar de NW, senão tinhamos fumo na cidade. Aliás, no Weather Underground indica fumo.

Para mim, é mão criminosa, passamos um Verão praticamente sem incendios, e hoje que é um dia bem fresco já temos 3.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2008 às 16:53)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (07h40); Temperatura máxima até agora - 23,1 ºC (16h09); Temperatura actual - 22,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Temperatura mínima em acentuada descida; vento moderado com rajadas durante a madrugada e a partir do início da tarde; aumento de nebulosidade, por nuvens altas, nas últimas horas.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - *10,6 ºC* (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,5 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2008 às 17:14)

Paulo H disse:


> Quanto a incêndios.. Já são 3:
> 
> - Curvas da Monheca a 10km E/NE por circunscrever embora no site da Protecção Civil diga o contrário, o fumo sai bem negro!
> - Vilares de Cima a 10km W/SW por circunscrever
> ...



É bem verdade, também os estou a ver daqui e o "incêndio do meio" (não sei qual é a terra) está bem grave.

Quanto ser mão criminosa, não sei... daqui dá para ver a "fila" de incêndios e com o vento soprar forte pode muito bem ter ateado outros fogos depois do da Monheca.


Por cá também o vento sopra forte e embora a temperatura actual não seja assim tão baixa, tive de ir vestir uma camisola, devido ao baixo valor de humidade relativa do ar.

Neste momento:
T.: 22,8ºC
H.R.: 29%
P.: 1016,9mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 17:32)

A temperatura já desce bem... neste momento tenho *19,9ºC*

Humidade a 38%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 37,0 km/h de NO (331º) 
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2008 às 17:53)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de Hoje foi de 25.8ºC, hoje o dia está a ser marcado pelo vento moderado a forte, é pena é que já á incêndios em Portugal e com este vento os bombeiros não tem tarefa fácil, mas espero bem que consigam extingin-los .
Neste momento estão 24.1ºC e o vento já sopra fraco pelo menos por aqui.


T.Minima de Hoje: 14.0ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2008 às 17:58)

Boas

Máxima:*27,5ºC*
Minima:*15,1ºC*

Hum:
Máx.:*72%*
Min.:*26%*

Actual:
*23.0ºC
34%HR
1018hpa
*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 19:00)

Já levo *18,1ºC* neste momento... se o vento acalmar pode ser que esta noite seja mais fria que a anterior...

Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a *40,3 km/h* de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2008 às 19:03)

Hoje, a maxima nao passou dos *20.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *17.9ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressao: *1022hPa*

Esta tarde, o dia foi uma sensaçao de frio, devido ao vento moderado, que se fez sentir no Porto


----------



## Rog (12 Set 2008 às 19:12)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 19,1ºc
1020hpa
76%HR

min 16,6ºC
max 19,7ºC

A Madeira hoje esteve sob alerta amarelo devido a ondulação forte e vento com rajadas nas terras altas.
Um pequeno video da ondulação na costa norte da ilha hoje ao fim da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2008 às 19:13)

Boas tardes isto hoje por aqui em redor da cidade quanto a incêndios pelas contas foram 5 incêndios, 2 ainda estão activos ,isto andava tão sossegado deve ser do muito vento que se fez sentir,vendo as imagens de satélite 24com nota-se 2 manchas na imagem de fumo perto uma da outra.
Por aqui foi um dia bem fresco com a temparatura máxima 23,8ºc e vento forte contante de N/NW céu limpo e a temp: a descer bem 21.1ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2008 às 19:17)

Por aqui o vento acalmou um pouco mais, espero que facilite a árdua tarefa dos bombeiros....

Neste momento:
T.: 20,6ºC
HR.: 31%
P.: 1017,1mb/hPa


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2008 às 19:24)

Boas 
Por aqui já vou com 20.7ºC, e algum vento

A máxima foi de 24.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 19:54)

Bonito Vídeo Rog! Já sinto falta de um dia de tempestade, e mar revolto, aqui...


Ontem, por esta hora, tinha 17,4ºC, mas hoje, já vou com *16,8ºC*!!

Vento a 38,2 km/h de NE (45º)... a sensação de frio é intensa...



O Vitamos relata umaMáxima bem fresca, por Coimbra, mas ainda assim, mais alta do que a de ontem, com *21,6ºC*
Às 17:57, ele ia com 19,9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (12 Set 2008 às 20:13)

por aqui um inicio de noite com céu limpo e vento moderado..
está a arrefecer 

aqui está uma foto tirada a 5 minutos..céu a Oeste


----------



## Levante (12 Set 2008 às 20:27)

Depois de uma noite e manha frescas, em particular devido ao windchill, a tarde veio a revelar-se abafada com a temperatura a chegar facilmente aos 30º e a humidade a cair aos 13%...haja fohen! Hoje presenciei nortada forte na zona do Guadiana e tempo quente em Huelva, com temperaturas também na ordem dos 30º.
Uma nota para a célula que hoje fustigou Menorca nas Baleares e que atravessou todo o mediterraneo ocidental e agora encontra-se em força máxima na zona de Roma


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2008 às 20:34)

Por cá máxima de 21.6ºC agora estou com 16.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está moderado.


----------



## João Esteves (12 Set 2008 às 20:35)

Dia extremamente ventoso aqui por Lx e Setúbal.

Registei uma rajada de 61.2 km/h às 9h59 na Portela e 35 km/h em Nisa.
Temperatura mínima muito baixa, 10.9ºC em Nisa e 14.9ºC na Portela.

O vento continua a soprar forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2008 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de verão senão fosse o vento e era óptimo para a praia.

Máxima: 28.9ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC
actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Set 2008 às 20:47)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.........................12.7º
T máx........................20.8º

H min.........................38%
H máx........................68%

Pressão actual.............1021 hPa


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Set 2008 às 21:06)

boas

ontem a noite o vento foi forte e gelado, hoje mais do mesmo manha fria com vento moderado, à tarde o vento aumentou e agora está gelo.

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2008 às 21:07)

Por aqui foi um dia marcado pelo registo da máxima e mínima mais baixa deste mês  e também pela grande ventania que se fez sentir, acalmando apenas um pouco antes do pôr do Sol.

*EXTREMOS:*
Tmáx.: 23,0ºC
Tmín.: 11,4ºC

HRmáx.: 63%
HRmín.: 28%

Pmáx.: 1020,3mb/hPa
Pmín.: 1016,4mb/hPa


Neste momento sigo com *18,4ºC*, longe de atingir a mínima .
No céu algumas nuvens de altura média (rondar os 2271 metros).


Até já


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Dia bom com céu com periodos de muito nublado.

Tmin - 18,1ºC

Tmax - 26,2ºC

Actual - 23,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 21:54)

Por aqui a temperatura está a ter alguma dificuldade em descer... estou com *15,9ºC*

Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 28,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Set 2008 às 22:08)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado
17,8ºC
73%HR
1021hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2008 às 22:26)

Boas...por aqui o vento já acalmou bastante a temparatura vai descendo 17.8ºc e nos proximos dias vai estar bom com temparaturas agradáveis durante o dia e noites frescas.
Temparaturas de hoje 11.7/23.8ºc


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2008 às 22:32)

Rog disse:


>




Céu limpo e 13,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 8,6ºC / 19.9ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Set 2008 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Por aqui, céu limpo e estão 24ºC. Sopra um ventinho de Norte agradável, nem muito fresco nem muito quente

Ups: tive que editar o post, neste momento do nada, começou as rajadas e vento forte, já tá como a noite passada!!!

Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2008 às 22:44)

Uma excelente foto Rog! 

Por aqui a temperatura vai baixando... estou nos 16,3ºC e com 42%.

Vento fraco a moderado com algumas nuvens baixas....


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2008 às 23:03)

Foto espectacular, Rog!!


Neste momento levo *15,6ºC*
Vento a 27,4 km/h de NNO (338º)


*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Perfect Storm (12 Set 2008 às 23:14)

Boas
A foto anterior é simplesmente espectacular
Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, a temp essa baixou para os 18ºC,
HR nos 63% e a pressão nos 1021hpa estável.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2008 às 23:28)

Hoje fico pelos 16.7ºc vento fraco de N 
Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2008 às 23:33)

Moscavide (Daniel_Vilao) Temperatura máxima 25,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2008 às 23:45)

Foi por lapso meu que me esqueci de referir a máxima, que foi de *25,0 ºC*.
*Dan*, se não quiseres ter o trabalho de alterar o ranking, podes deixar apenas como nota de rodapé no post porque eu sei que esses rankings dão imenso trabalho para organizar. 
Acabei por me esquecer de colocar a máxima, mesmo depois de ter cá vindo pôr-me ao corrente da situação.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2008 às 23:50)

Acho que ainda vou a tempo de meter a Máxima de hoje: 26,2ºC


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Set 2008 às 00:24)

Para quem ainda tiver a pestana aberta, está a ser feito o seguimento em directo por esta estação de tv local, em Kansas City de um aviso de tornado:

http://www.kmbc.com/video/17460671/index.html



Boa noite, desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2008 às 00:27)

Começo o dia 13 de Setembro com *14.0ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1022hPa* 
Continuaçao de ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Turista (13 Set 2008 às 00:42)

Olá a todos.

Hoje o dia foi de sol e uma vez mais, muito ventoso.
A *máxima* pela primeira vez, em Setembro, não chegou aos 20ºC, ficando pelos 19,5ºC. A *mínima* ficou pelos 16ºC.

De momento, céu limpo, 16,6ºC, 79% e 1022.3 hPa.

Abraço,


----------



## Brunomc (13 Set 2008 às 01:10)

boa noite..acabei agora d chegar a casa..andei pela night..lol  bem ta uma noite muito fria..a temperatura tá nos 15,5¤C..o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento está fraco neste momento...


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2008 às 07:52)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 5,7ºC. A ausência de vento permitiu uma descida da temperatura bem maior que na noite anterior.

Mínima de 4,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2008 às 08:53)

Boas dias por hoje aqui o vento já acalmou o céu azul e a temparatura está nos 16.4ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2008 às 09:33)

Bom Dia

Minima de Hoje: 13.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.0ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2008 às 10:19)

Bons dias!

Por aqui a temperatura não desceu tanto como ontem, ficando-se nos 12,4ºC 

Neste momento:
T.: 18,6ºC
H.R.: 43%
P.: 1019,3ºC

No céu tenho algumas nuvens de baixa altitude e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2008 às 10:41)

Bons Dias!

A mínima desta noite desceu um pouco mais em relação á noite anterior, ficando-se nos *13,1ºC*

Neste momento a temperatura já vai nos 20,1ºC
Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 19,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC


Mais uma vez, o computador teve de fazer "actualizações importantes", eram cerca das 1:00, pelo que se desligou, e não tranmitiu dados a partir dessa hora...


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Set 2008 às 12:06)

Bom dia

Por aqui, algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco de Nordeste e estão 25ºC. A humidade aqui encontra-se nos 27%, isto está uma secura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2008 às 12:26)

Boas...por aqui continua tudo calmo vento fraco a temp:vai nos 23.4ºc céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2008 às 12:28)

O dia vai quente, por aqui... neste momento tenho *23,3ºC*

Humidade a *33%*
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2008 às 12:42)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco e a mínima foi de *14,4 ºC*.
Agora o céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e a temperatura vai subindo calmamente.


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2008 às 12:43)

Esta noite, a minima foi  de *11.5ºC*

Por agora, esta ceu limpo
Temp: *21.2ºC*
Hum: *56%*
Pressao: *1024hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2008 às 12:55)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o dia hoje está muito calmo o vento é nulo e o céu já está limpo, e a temperatura aos poucos vai subindo estão 26.1ºC, estou farto deste tempo que é sempre o mesmo estou com saudades da chuva.


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2008 às 13:56)

*Melgaço*

Noite fria com mínima de 9.3ºC e sensação térmica baixa devido ao vento moderado de NE.

Neste momento estão 20.4ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2008 às 14:00)

Dia quente por aqui, vou com 29°C e destaque para a humidade que está em apenas 24%HR


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2008 às 14:04)

A tempª tem baixado, ja vou com *20.1ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2008 às 14:18)

Por cá mínima de 14.3ºC neste momento 24.5ºC o vento está fraco


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2008 às 14:22)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 15,6ºC...

Agora o dia está quente vou com 30,5ºC, e humidade muito baixinha 23% a pressão é de 1018hpa e vento muito fraco inferior  a 5km/h


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2008 às 14:46)

Neste momento:
T.: 26,7ºC
H.R.: 26%
P.: 1017,6mb/hPa

A temperatura desceu um pouco, pois já esteve nos 27,5ºC.


Entretanto estou a acompanhar todos os avanços do furacão _IKE_ atravéz da _CNN_ que ainda não parou de transmitir com os seus repórteres do local.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2008 às 15:15)

Boas.....céu limpo e vento fraco sem direção definida a temp:27.0ºc


----------



## Brunomc (13 Set 2008 às 16:24)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
28ºC 


olhem uma pequena nuvem alta a passar por Santarém


----------



## Perfect Storm (13 Set 2008 às 16:37)

Boas tardes
Por aqui céu limpo com a temp a subir para os 23,9ºC.
A Pressão a 1019hpa, a HR 45%.
A imagem de satelite assim o mostra.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2008 às 17:02)

Sigo com:
T.: 27,2ºC
H.R.: 22%
P.: 1016,8mb/hPa

A temperatura máxima atingida até agora foi de *27,8ºC*.

O vento continua a soprar fraco e no céu tenho algumas nuvens de altura média (rondar os 3500 metros).

Até já


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2008 às 17:02)

Por cá máxima de 25.0ºC agora estou com 23.1ºC e muito vento


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2008 às 17:15)

A maxima foi de *21.6ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.9ºC*
Hum: *55%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2008 às 17:27)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Máxima:*32,4ºC*
Mínima:*15,6ºC*

Humidade:
Máx:*72%*
Mín:*20%* 

Actual:
*31,2ºC
21%HR
1016hpa
3,6km/h
Dew point 6ºC*


----------



## Perfect Storm (13 Set 2008 às 17:41)

Com a pressão a descer 1019hpa bem como também a temp a 22ºC. 
O céu limpo e um vento moderado um pouco para o frio.
A noite, essa será provavelmente fria como a noite passada!
Certo?


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Set 2008 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui, algumas nuvens altas a ofuscarem o sol, vento fraco variavel e 25ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2008 às 18:22)

Vou ainda com 28,1ºC, 22%HR


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2008 às 18:31)

Olá

Que giro; a "nossa" nuvem faz agora sombra sobre o Alandroal ...

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2008 às 19:05)

A temperatura vai descendo *19.4ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*

O vento e fraco e o ceu apresenta-se limpo


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2008 às 19:24)

Perfect Storm disse:


> A noite, essa será provavelmente fria como a noite passada!
> Certo?



Por aí não sei... mas aqui a noite não será tão fria. Tenho quase a certeza de que vou ter uma mínima acima dos 13ºC (esta noite) .

Embora hoje tenha sido um dia mais quente e calmo (o vento sempre fraco) a fraca humidade faz com que tenha a impressão de frio.

Neste momento sigo com:
T.: 24,6ºC
H.R.: 25%
P.: 1015,4mb/hPa (constante)

Até já


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2008 às 19:36)

Por cá, máxima de *25,4ºC*...

O Sol acabou de se Pôr, por trás da Serra, e tenho 19,4ºC

Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NO (315º), com um máximo de *33,9 km/h*, ás 00:24
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,0ºC


----------



## ct5iul (13 Set 2008 às 19:39)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 13-09-2008
Boa tarde  Pessoal

O sol nasce às: 7:20
O sol põe-se às: 19:35
Nascer da Lua: 18:33
Pôr da Lua: 05:40
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 97%
Temp actual 21.8ºC/ UTC 19:27
Temp Min: 15.3ºC/ UTC 04:59
Temp Max: 30.7ºC/UTC 14:00
Pressão: 1018.6Hpa UTC 19:31
Intensidade do Vento: moderado 10.4 km/h UTC 19:31
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 19:31
Rajada max: 27,1 KM/h UTC 18:37
Temperatura do vento: 20.6ºC 19:31
Humidade Relativa: 55 % UTC 19:33
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 19:33
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu limpo
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 31ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 15ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2008 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e algum calor.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 18.9ºC
actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2008 às 20:25)

Sigo com 22,7ºC, 41%HR e 1017hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2008 às 20:33)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *28,6 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Agora o céu continua limpo e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2008 às 20:55)

Boas. Por aqui tenho uma temperatura de 15,6ºC com céu limpo e vento em calma.

A passada noite foi a mais fria do verão astronómico, a mínima em minha casa foi de 6,1ºC mas na estação do IM chegou aos 3,9ºC. Quase de certeza que em muitos sítios da região houve temperaturas negativas. A máxima foi de 19,1ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Set 2008 às 21:20)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................13.6º
T máx..............................22.9º

H min...............................34%
H min...............................62%

Pressão actual...................1020 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2008 às 21:26)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de Hoje foi de 28.3ºC
Neste momento estão 21.7ºC vento fraco de N e céu limpo


T.Minima de Hoje: 13.6ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2008 às 21:36)

Céu limpo e 16,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 4,9ºC / 21,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Vou com *16,9ºC* neste momento... a noite de hoje será mais quente...

Humidade a *51%*
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Set 2008 às 22:27)

Boa noite a todos.

Dia de céu muito nublado.

Tmin - 21,1ºC
Tmax -24,1ºC

Actual - 23,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2008 às 22:52)

Neste momento tenho *16,2ºC* de temperatura...

Humidade a 57%...

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2008 às 23:13)

Alandroal: Temp. Mínima - 15,5 ºC; Temp. Máxima - 29 ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2008 às 23:31)

Por aqui estou estagnado nos *18,4ºC* 

Quanto aos extremos de hoje, foram:
Tmáx.: 27,8ºC
Tmín.: 12,4ºC

HRmáx.: 59%
HRmín.: 21%


Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2008 às 23:33)

Boas por aqui começou a soprar o vento moderado de N céu limpo e a temparatura vai nos 19.8ºc.
Temparaturas de hoje 13.5/27.6ºc
Ate amanhã


----------



## Turista (13 Set 2008 às 23:40)

Olá a todos.
Hoje o dia foi de muito sol, mas "aquele" sol já Outonal... O vento também ajuda decerto a essa sensação. A *máxima* ficou apenas pelos 18,9ºC e a *mínima* chegou aos 14,8ºC.

De momento sigo com 15,4ºC, 93% de humidade e 1020,4 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2008 às 23:59)

Termino o dia com 19,4ºC, 44%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...

Até amanha!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 00:02)

Por cá, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.
Estou com *17,4 ºC* e *50 %*.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2008 às 00:24)




----------



## TaviraMan (14 Set 2008 às 00:39)

Boa Noite

Por aqui, céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte e 21ºC. A noite até que está agradável

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2008 às 00:43)

A temperatura tem estado estável... neste momento tenho *15,9ºC*


Humidade baixa... a *67%*
Pressãoa 1016 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 00:58)

Referência aos baixos valores da humidade durante o último dia, chegando esta à casa dos *20 %* durante a tarde.
Neste momento está ainda em *52 %*.


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2008 às 01:17)

Sigo com *15.2ºC*
Hum: *77%*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2008 às 02:39)

Por cá 15.7ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Minima de Hoje: 12.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, mais uma noite fresca, e mínima de *13,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 17,9ºC
Humidade a 81% (subiu bastante num curto espaço de tempo, esta madrugada)
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,5ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 13,5ºC

Mínima de 8,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (14 Set 2008 às 10:09)

Por cá posso dizer que voltei quase ao normal com a temperatura mínima de 14,2ºC.

Neste momento:
T.: 20,6ºC
H.R.: 37%
P.: 1019,0mb/hPa


Nuvens de altura média (rondar os 2308m) e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 10:19)

Olá a todos. 
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco e a mínima foi de *14,5 ºC*.
Agora o céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e a humidade está nos *42 %*.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2008 às 10:36)

Por cá mínima de 14.6ºC neste momento estou com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2008 às 10:43)

Bons dias céu limpo e vento fraco de E a temparatura a subir 22.8ºc com uma minima de 15.5ºc.


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Set 2008 às 10:52)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu totalmente limpo, vento fraco de Nordeste e já estão 27ºC. Parece que hoje vai aquecer bem



Agora vi que com a msg nº200 passei a cumulos


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2008 às 12:25)

A temperatura subiu muito depressa... e já chegou aos *25,5ºC*

Neste momento está a descer, pelo que levo 24,3ºC

Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2008 às 12:28)

Por cá 24.9ºC  nem em dias de Verão tive dias tão bons como o de hoje por aqui.

Nada como ter o frio por perto para que a nortada se cale e as temperaturas subam


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 12:31)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,6ºC...

O dia já está bem quentinho por aqui vou com 29,3ºC, 27%HR e 1019hpa o vento é fraco...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2008 às 12:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente, sigo com 28.0ºC e vento de leste, de referir, que o rally pax dakar está interrompido devido a um incêndio florestal na Serra de Monchique em directo na RTP1, foi respectivamente o helicóptero da RTP que deu o alerta de incêndio, senão podia ser mais grave o incêndio.


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2008 às 13:02)

Durante, a noite a humidade chegou aos *79%*
A minima foi de *14.1ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *22.6ºC*
Hum: *57%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (14 Set 2008 às 13:27)

Neste momento estou com:
T.: 27,6ºC
H.R.: 27%
P.: 1016,8mb/hPa

Nuvens de altura média e vento fraco.

Quem disse que o  estava a chegar para ficar, irá ter de esperar mais algum tempo 


Até já


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 14:17)

Por cá, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.
Estou com *28,6 ºC* e *23 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2008 às 14:22)

A máxima foi de *25,8ºC*

Neste momento tenho 23,4ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 26,3 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,0ºC

O céu está limpo... como esteve todo o dia


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2008 às 14:26)

Tive uma máxima de 26.1ºC neste momento estou com 24.6ºC


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2008 às 14:28)

Boas

Por cá dia de céu limpo com 30.2ºC

A minima da noite foi 12.8ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 14:36)

Os melhores dias deste verão podem muito bem ser estes 3 dias por aqui ontem hoje e amanha nunca tive esté ano dias tão secos como os de ontem e hoje ontem minimo de humidade 20% temp. máx. 32,4ºC...

Neste momento sigo com... *32,6ºC, 19%HR, 1018hpa e 0,0km/h * 

Este já é o dia mais seco até agora este Ano!


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 14:47)

Não se pode falar bem do tempo que fica tudo estragado 

*31,2ºC
23%HR
1018hpa
6,5km/h*


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 15:22)

*32,3ºC
22%HR
1018hpa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 15:31)

Por cá, estou com *30,3 ºC* e *19 %*.


Foto à consola da estação, há pouco:


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2008 às 15:42)

O ceu apresenta-se limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *21.9ºC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*

Ate agora a maxima, foi de *22.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 16:02)

Está muito calor hoje! 

*33,4ºC
19%HR
1017hpa
3,6km/h*

Belo dia de verão dos melhores se não mesmo o melhor até agora


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2008 às 16:19)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 22,3ºC
68%HR
1020hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 16:30)

*33,4ºC
18%Hr
1017hpa
0,0km/h*

que bafo lá fora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2008 às 17:00)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo vento nulo céu limpo e a temparatura vai nos 28.7ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Set 2008 às 17:04)

Neste momento estou com:
T.:29,8ºC
H.R.: 21%
P.: 1015,8ºC


A temperatura máxima até agora foi de *30,0ºC* .

Céu limpo e o vento de muito fraco a fraco.


Até já


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 17:18)

Por Setúbal hoje:

Máx.:*33,7ºC*
Mín.:*16,6ºC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*67%*
Mín.:*18%*  a máis baixa até agora do Ano...

Actual:
*32,3ºC
25%HR
1017hpa
3,6km/h
Dew point 9ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 17:49)

Sigo com 30,4ºC, 29%HR e cheira a queimado na rua


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 18:10)

Por cá, a tarde foi de céu limpo e vento fraco e a máxima foi de *30,6 ºC*.
Agora sopra algum vento de NO, o que fez baixar a temperatura e subir a humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2008 às 19:27)

Boas...hoje por aqui teve algo quente com o vento a soprar nulo e continua não se mexe nada a temparatura máxima ficou-se pelos 29.5ºneste momento vai 26.7ºc ceu limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Set 2008 às 19:31)

Este foi um dia marcado pelas altas temperaturas que se fizeram sentir e foram registadas pelos membros deste fórum na zona sul do país.

Até agora os extremos aqui foram os seguintes:
Tmáx.: *30,1ºC*
Tmín.: 14,2ºC

HRmáx.: *46%*
HRmín.: 20%

Quanto à pressão, notou-se uma pequena descida durante a tarde...


Neste momento sigo com *26,8ºC* e *24%* de humidade relativa.
Céu limpo e vento de nulo a muito fraco.

Ate já


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2008 às 19:45)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui Hoje a Máxima foi de 30.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 25.3ºC e céu limpo


T.Minima de Hoje: 12.4ºC:cold


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2008 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, calor e uma noite tropical

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC
actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2008 às 20:44)

Por aqui, a máxima não passou mesmo dos 25,8ºC

Neste momento tenho *17,6ºC*
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2008 às 20:55)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 29,1 ºC (16h20); Temperatura actual - 23,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,5 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2008 às 21:17)

Boas

Sigo com 22,9ºC, 43%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco


----------



## *Dave* (14 Set 2008 às 21:38)

Por agora ainda sigo com *23,0ºC* e *28%* de humidade relativa.
A pressão tem vindo a aumentar lentamente, está agora nos 1016,2mb/hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2008 às 22:33)

A temperatura vai descendo... estou com *16,3ºC*

O vento tem vindo a aumentar... tendo chegado aos 28,1 km/h há pouco!

Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,3ºC


----------



## Brunomc (14 Set 2008 às 22:45)

Boa Noite..

por aqui uma noite de céu limpo e vento nulo..

estão 19.0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Set 2008 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Por aqui dia humido e quente. Com céu muito nublado alterando com boas abertas. Aconteceram alguns aguaceiros agora ao final do dia aqui na Lagoa.

Tmin - 22,6ºC
Tmax - 27,4ºC

Actual - 24ºC e 82% Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2008 às 23:12)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo vento fraco mal se sente e uma temparatura tropical de 22.4ºc.

Temparaturas de hoje 15.5/29.5ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2008 às 23:14)

Por cá 16.4ºC o vento está moderado o que dá uma sensação de frescura ui ui  humidade nos 85%.


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2008 às 23:22)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,6ºC
1022hpa
78%HR

min 15,5ºc
max 22,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 23:28)

*Daniel*, podes editar a tua mensagem ao invés de repetires informação, para poderes eliminar a indesejada. 
Acho uma certa piada que a tua máxima se dê quase sempre às 9:14h UTC, alguma coisa não está bem.
Já agora, tenho uma certa curiosidade em saber onde vais ver a previsão das temperaturas para o dia seguinte, já que estranho esses *39 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2008 às 23:48)

A temperatura desce muuuuito lentamente, agora... estão *15,8ºC* neste momento

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma máxima de *26,0ºC*
Ás 23:21, ele estava com 17,6ºC


----------



## ct5iul (14 Set 2008 às 23:52)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 14-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 06:50
O sol põe-se às: 19:19
Nascer da Lua: 18:33
Pôr da Lua: 05:35
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 100%
Temp actual 18.5ºC/ UTC 23:01
Temp Min: 13.3ºC/ UTC 07:06
Temp Max:30.7ºC / UTC 09:14
Temp Max ao sol: 37.5ºC/ UTC 09:14
Pressão: 1019.4Hpa UTC 23:03
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco a Moderado 14.4 km/h UTC 23:04
Escala de Beaufort :3
Direção do Vento: W/NW UTC 23:04
Rajada max: 22,3 KM/h UTC 16:04
Temperatura do vento: 16.6ºC 23:01
Humidade Relativa: 65 % UTC 23:06
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:06
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu limpo
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 29ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 16ºC
Boas Daniel Vilao enganie-me na maxia era 29ºC quanto as previsoes vem da frquençia 8.040.00 mhz em lsb com um softwer chamado jvcomm32 descofifica o sinal em fax  quanto as maxias serem as 09:14 e o que a minha estaçao tem na memoria de hoje um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2008 às 23:56)

ct5iul disse:


> Boas Daniel Vilao enganie-me na maxia era 29ºC quanto as previsoes vem da frquençia 8.040.00 mhz em lsb com um softwer chamado jvcomm32 descofifica o sinal em fax  quanto as maxias serem as 09:14 e o que a minha estaçao tem na memoria de hoje um abraço



Agora faz sentido. 
Acabaste de me ensinar uma coisa; desconhecia essa frequência e esse software.
Até cheguei a pensar que fosse a estação a dar essas previsões, mas ao mesmo tempo duvidava. 


Por cá, estou com *17,1 ºC* e *69 %*.


----------



## Perfect Storm (15 Set 2008 às 00:09)

Boa Noite!!
Bom, por aqui com o céu limpo,






[/URL][/IMG]

A Temp a 16ºC, HR 82% e Pressão 1020hpa.
Hoje vamos ter um belo dia


----------



## ct5iul (15 Set 2008 às 00:18)

OK Daniel Vilao não a minha estação e uma la crosse ws 3600 tem 2 sensores exteriores de termómetro e higrómetro um ao sol e outro a sombra um foi comprado a parte  tem um anemómetro e um pluviómetro a provisão e os  os raios UV sao tirados de cartas meteorológicas que recebo em frequências de hf em 4.610.00 mhz  8.040.00 e 13.882.00 tudo em lsb são cartas meteorológicas de fax tambem ha frequências de satélites meteorológicos em vhf na banda aérea 
neste momento estou com 17.5 c
o wind chill esta em 14.9 a humidade 70% pressao 10.19hpa o vento esta moderado em 14.9km/h de NW


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2008 às 00:19)




----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2008 às 00:33)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *14.6ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1018.9hPa*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (15 Set 2008 às 01:29)

Boas meteocamaradas

Dia 14 de setembro 

Temp min 15.7 ºC
Temp max 28.8 ºC
Rajada max 46.3 Km\h 
Vento medio 28.7Km\h
Rajadamax deste mes 62.7Km\h


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2008 às 09:04)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, noite de céu nublado e vento moderado, com uma mínima de *14,9ºC *pelas 5:22

Neste momento tenho 16,6ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 22,6 km/h de N (360º), tendo já chegado aos *38,1 km/h*, pelas 6:36
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,1ºC

Céu pouco nublado por fractus...


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 09:05)

em lisboa (olivais norte) dia de sol e t nos 18.3 Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de Hoje foi de 13.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.1º e céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2008 às 09:51)

Bom dia! 

De volta à Briosa! Hoje pela manhã céu totalmente encoberto e uma humidade que sente bem nos ossos. 

*Tmin 15,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia
O nevoeiro marca presença, temp. actual 16.1ºC.
Tmin. 14.9ºC.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 10:57)

aqui tou eu outra vez (digo eu e diria o verão)
estao 21.5 Cº (ups 21.6Cº) e ceu limpo 
tenho q vos informar q o meu sensor esta a 13 m do chao.


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2008 às 11:01)

Bom dia 

Por cá o dia amanheu com céu completamente limpo
A minima esta noite foi de 13.5ºC

Neste momento estão 22.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 11:02)

Por cá mínima de 14.9ºC neste momento estou com 19.5ºC e 72% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2008 às 11:12)

Neste momento levo *20,3ºC* e os fractus já desapareceram, pelo que, neste momento, o céu se encontra totalmente limpo...

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,2 kmh de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2008 às 11:26)

Por aqui os primeiros raios de sol rasgam o véu matinal, ao mesmo tempo que surgem as primeiras capas negras, as primeiras garrafas de sumo de cevada e os primeiros jovens correndo e gritando naqueles que são rituais que só em Coimbra tem outro significado... outra paixão!

Calor é que ainda não se faz sentir muito numa manhã "fresquinha"!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2008 às 11:41)

vitamos disse:


> que só em Coimbra tem outro significado... outra paixão!



Sem dúvida.
Por aqui o ceu já se encontra totalmente limpo, vento fraco.
Temp. 18.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 12:06)

Fui há rua ia morrendooo, o sol tá fortissimo  

Só se está bem à sombra 21.5ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2008 às 13:07)

Hoje tá quentinho

*27.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2008 às 13:14)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,6ºC...

Agora sigo com 23,2ºC, 53%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco a moderado... dia muito mais fresco afinal o de hoje por aqui bastou a humidade ser mais alta...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2008 às 13:22)

Por cá, a noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado e a mínima foi de *14,6 ºC*.
Agora estou com céu limpo, vento fraco e uma ligeira sensação de calor, dado que o sol está bastante forte.


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2008 às 13:28)

Bom dia,
por ceu nublado
20,4ºC
71%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2008 às 13:41)

A máxima de hoje foi de *23,5ºC* (digo isto porque acho que não vai subir mais)

Neste momento tenho 22,2ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,4ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2008 às 14:07)

Mais fresco agora 22,3ºC, 57%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a moderado a rondar os 10 a 20km/h...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2008 às 14:08)

A max. até agora foi de 22.3ºC, o vento tem sido fraco.
HR.56%
Ceu limpo.


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2008 às 14:18)

Por aqui céu limpo e 24,4ºC.

Mínima de 12,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2008 às 14:20)

Esta noite, a minima foi a *12.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.5ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2008 às 14:48)

Céu totalmente limpo e calor! E só não está mais calor porque o vento vai soprando, embora fraco


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2008 às 15:02)

O vento está a aumentar e a temperatura está a descer... *30,2 km/h* de ONO (292º) e *21,3ºC*, respectivamente...

Começam agora a aparecer os primeiros fractus na Serra


Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,1ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2008 às 15:06)

Sigo por aqui com 23,8ºC, 49%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2008 às 17:21)

A partir de agora só vou poder postar a partir desta hora, pois começou oficialmente a escola.

Neste momento estou com:
T.: 32,5ºC (máxima diária)
H.R.: 20% (mínimo diário)
P.: 1012,3mb/hPa (mínimo diário)

Tenho de salientar o facto de a pressão atmosférica ter descido repentinamente nestas 6h, ou seja, às 11h tinha 1016,4mb/hPa, foi descendo e ás 17h estava com 1012,3mb/hPa.


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Set 2008 às 18:16)

Boas pessoal

Inicia-se assim o ano lectivo com céu praticamente limpo e muito calor após uma noite bem tropica Por dentro de Tavira assava-se ao sol

Actualmente 26ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## DRC (15 Set 2008 às 18:21)

Tempo na Póvoa de Sta Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Condições Actuais (15 de Setembro 2008)

Temperatura: 24ºC
Vento: 24 KM/H
Pressão: 1014.9 mb 
Estado do Tempo: Céu limpo


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2008 às 18:25)

Boas

A máxima por aqui foi de *29,7ºC*...

A gora sigo com 25,5ºC, 41%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2008 às 18:26)

DRC disse:


> Tempo na Póvoa de Sta Iria (...)



Bem-vindo ao fórum, vizinho *DRC*. 
O teu posto de observação dista do meu cerca de 15 km e as tuas condições são muito semelhantes às minhas; afinal também estás no Vale do Tejo e a uma altitude muito semelhante à minha.
Vai ser muito interessante comparar os nossos registos.

Esperamos os teus registos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2008 às 18:32)

Boa Tarde

Pois Bem por aqui a máxima de Hoje foi de 30.0ºC que curiosamente foi igual a ontém, neste momento estão 26.7ºC o vento sopra fraco de NO e como sempre o ceú está limpo.


T.Minima de Hoje: 13.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2008 às 18:41)

Por cá máxima de 23.3ºC agora estou com 19.4ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2008 às 19:06)

Boas
Por cá céu limpo e foi bem quentinho

A máxima chegou aos 30.4ºC e neste momento está 26.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2008 às 19:31)

DRC disse:


> Tempo na Póvoa de Sta Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)
> 
> Condições Actuais (15 de Setembro 2008)
> 
> ...




Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao fórum *DRC*! Se quiseres, podes passar pelo tópico das *Apresentações*, para te ficarmos a conhecer melhor...



Por aqui, está a arrefecer muito bem! Levo *17,3ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a *32,4 km/h* de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,1ºC


O céu está a encobrir rápidamente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2008 às 19:33)

Boas tardes hoje por aqui esteve bastantecom uma máxima de 31.4ºc,com céu limpo e vento fraco neste momento vou com 26.7ºc.
Pelos modelos parece que não me vou livrar do calor tão cedo para o interior para a semana toda!a depressão em altura que vai passar em frente a nos vai passar férias há madeira depois vamos ver se volta para trás a entrar pelo sul de portugal vamos esperar


----------



## Perfect Storm (15 Set 2008 às 19:46)

Boa tarde a todos ! Por aqui o céu está completamente encoberto e sopra uma brisa bastante fria. No entanto o dia foi agradável com bastante sol


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2008 às 19:52)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo e 23,2ºC

Extremos de hoje: 12,4ºC / 27,0ºC


----------



## ct5iul (15 Set 2008 às 20:01)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 15-09-2008
Boas Tardes

O sol nasce às: 06:51
O sol põe-se às: 19:17
Nascer da Lua: 19:08
Pôr da Lua: 06:46
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 100%
Temp actual 18.8ºC/ UTC 19:46
Temp Min: 14.3ºC/ UTC 05:48
Temp Max:27.5ºC / UTC 11:23
Temp Max ao sol: 35.7ºC/ UTC 11:23
Pressão: 1017.2Hpa UTC 19:48
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 9.3 km/h UTC 19:46
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 19:46
Rajada max: 25,1 KM/h UTC 16:55
Temperatura do vento: 17.9ºC 19:46
Humidade Relativa: 74 % UTC 19:54
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 19:54
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu pouco nublado
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 25ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 15ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2008 às 20:02)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *17.5ºC*
Hum: *77%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*

Extremos de hoje
Max: *21.5ºC*
Min: *12.0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2008 às 20:04)

ct5iul disse:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu pouco nublado
> TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 25ºC
> TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 15ºC
> Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5



Ola, ct5iu!!
Quando leio os teus dados.... fico a perguntar-me, de onde tiras essas previsoes de 24h??
Abraços


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Set 2008 às 20:48)

Boa noite.

Hoje por aqui foi mais um dia de ceu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros agora ao final do dia.

Tmin - 22,9ºC

Tmax - 27,7ºC

Actual - 24,5ºC

Precipitação - 3 mm


----------



## DRC (15 Set 2008 às 20:56)

Actualização do Estado do Tempo em:

Póvoa de Sta Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

(20h55) de 15 de Setembro de 2008

Temperatura Actual: 19ºC
Vento: 28 km/h
Pressão: 1014.9 mb 
Estado do Tempo: Céu limpo


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Set 2008 às 21:04)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min......................15.1º
T máx.....................23.9º

H min.....................41%
H máx....................68%

Pressão actual........1016 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2008 às 21:17)

Ora cá ficam os extremos do dia:

Tmáx.: 32,5ºC (mais alta do mês)
Tmín.: 16,7ºC

HRmáx.: 50%
HRmín.: 20%

Pmáx.: 1016,4mb/hPa
Pmín.: 1011,7mb/hPa


Neste momento sigo com 25,0ºC  e continua seco, 34%.

Vento, para variar está fraco.


Até já


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 21:33)

aqui ceu nublado por estratocumulus e vento fraco embora a camada nublosa se  movimente rapidamente para SSO.
noite fresca com 19.5C a max ficou-se pelos 26.4 Cº


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2008 às 21:35)

O céu está completamente encoberto e, quando se põe a mão lá fora, até parece que sentimos umas pequenas gotículas, embora não esteja nevoeiro...

A temperatura está estagnada entre os 17,1ºC e os 17,3ºC, que é também a temperatura actual

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 28,1 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2008 às 21:38)

Por cá, a tarde foi de céu limpo e vento calmo e a máxima foi de *29,1 ºC*.
Agora o céu está nublado por nuvens passageiras e o vento está fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Boas..vento fraco de W e temparatura 21.1ºc.


----------



## mauro miranda (15 Set 2008 às 21:52)

boa noite depois de uma máxima de 29.4 graus sigo com ceu parcialmente nublado por uns cumulos perdidos e vento moderado

k saudades deste forum 

sigo com 20.7


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2008 às 22:33)

A temperatura continua estagnada, e por vezes até sobe... pelo que estou com 17,4ºC

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,8ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos teve uma máxima de *23,6ºC*
Há pouco, (21:55) ele estava com 18,6ºC

A pressão era de 1016 hPa


(E pronto... amanhã começa tudo de novo...)


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2008 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2008 às 22:43)

Isto aqui parece uma estufa , a temperatura quase que nem mexe...

Neste momento:

T.: 23,3ºC
H.R.: 37%
P.: 1012,8mb/hPa


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2008 às 22:54)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 19,9ºC
74%HR
1021hpa

min 14,1ºC
max 23,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2008 às 22:58)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,7 ºC (06h38); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (16h13); Temperatura actual - 19,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

*Voltou o Verão e o calor ao Alentejo, pelo menos durante o período diurno.* 

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - *30,6 ºC* (dia 15)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2008 às 23:04)

Por hoje fico pelos 19.6ºc e vento fraco de W.
Temparaturas de hoje 18.0/31.4ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2008 às 23:30)

Lagoa - Açores (MiguelMinhoto): 3 mm de precipitação


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2008 às 00:28)

Boa Noite

Por cá céu limpo, 16.3ºC e 82% Hr

Até amanha


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Set 2008 às 01:21)

Com a lua escondida por alguns cumulos, a temperatura actual é 18ºC, 
HR 88% e pressão a descer ligeiramente para os 1016hpa.
Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2008 às 07:23)

Bom Dia! (Agora com as aulas já tenho de acordar mais cedo...)

Por cá, noite com algum nevoeiro... e temperatura mínima de *15,6ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,7ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,4ºC (manteve-se razante á temperatura quase toda a madrugada)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 14.8ºC.
Neste mometo estão 18.0ºC e está nevoeiro


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Após a neblina matinal, o céu apresenta-se agora com algumas nuvens, mas o sol já espreita bem (e bem mais cedo que ontem). Pressão em 1013hPa.

*Tmin 17,1ºC*


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2008 às 09:51)

Bom dia,
Por aqui aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro
desde as 0h 1,8mm
19ºC
96%HR
1018hpa

min 18,3ºC


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2008 às 10:21)

Por agora 19,1ºC
96%HR
*7,7mm*
1018hpa

Imagem de satélite das 9h


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2008 às 10:27)

Registei, de minima *13.9ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.6ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia pessoal!

Estou de volta a casa, depois de uma semaninha pelo Centro-Sul do nosso país.
Este ano aproveitei todo o verão para "viajar para fora cá dentro".
Mas agora é tempo de voltar à rotina.

Durante a última semana, apesar de ter estado fora, tive quem me fosse fazendo os registos diários dos extremos aqui em casa. Depois apresento todos os valores no resumo mensal de Setembro.


Hoje minima de 16,0ºC aqui na Arroja.

Por agora céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NO e 20,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2008 às 11:17)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 20,1ºC.

Mínima de 12,9ºC esta manhã.


A temperatura tem vindo a recuperar depois daquele mínimo no dia 13. O Verão ainda não acabou, mas já não falta muito.


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2008 às 12:29)

Por aqui é sempre a somar... já vou nos 12,3mm 
a temperatura está em _stand bay _ desde o início do dia, nos 19,1ºC...
A chuva continua entre fraca com períodos de moderada.
94%HR
1019hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2008 às 12:32)

Bons dias hoje por aqui já se nota alguma diferença em relação ao dia de ontem começou logo de manhã com nevoeiro na parte baixa da cidade virado para S/SW,a noite foi bastante fresca com minima de 11.7ºc com céu limpo tirando para o sul onde se vê nuvens altas mas de pouca espessura a temparatura vai nos 21.9ºc bem bom.


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2008 às 12:36)

Boas

Por cá o dia amanheceu com céu limpo apenas algum nevoeiro na zona do rio

A minima foi de *15ºC* e neste momento estão *23.9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2008 às 12:39)

Por cá mínima de 15.8ºC agora estou com 21.0ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2008 às 13:03)

Boas

Por aqui tive mínima de 16,9ºC...agora o dia está a ficar muito nublado e o vento é moderado de Oeste e muito humido vou com 20,3ºC, 72%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2008 às 13:37)

Boa Tarde!

O céu está totalmente encoberto por cirroestratus, e muito nublado por alguns cumulus...

A temperatura está baixa... estou com 20,5ºC e a máxima até agora foi de *21,3ºC*

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2008 às 13:44)

Por terras Aveirenses, tudo mto nublado.
Temp. actual 20.2ºC.
Temp. min. 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2008 às 13:58)

Boas por aqui pouco nublado com nuvens altas o vento fraco de S e a temparatura nos 24.6ºc e a pressão nos 1010hpa.
Até logo


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2008 às 14:14)

Por cá o céu esta a começar a ficar nublado por nuvens altas e estão agora *25.7ºC* 
42% hr
pressão a:1011.7 mb


----------



## storm (16 Set 2008 às 14:36)

Temperatura actual: 26.9ºC

Algumas nuvens e algum vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2008 às 15:02)

Neste momento estou com.
T.: 28,8ºC
H.R.: 34%
P.: 1011,0mb/hPa

O céu tem algumas nuvens de altitude média (rondar os 2645m) e o vento sopra agora um pouco mais forte.

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi 16,2ºC, um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem...


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2008 às 15:18)

Mix aqui entre nuvens altas e baixas!

O vento sopra fraco numa tarde agradável!


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 15:24)

por aqui ceu mto nublado com bastantes cumulus e cirroestratus (q venha ai um aguaceiro!!! pá isto irrita-me especialmente quando oiço a minha mae a dizer q ta tempo de trovoada)
a temperatura esta agradavel nos 24.6 Cº e o vento ta fraco


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2008 às 15:29)

Por aqui ainda não vi o Sol.
Temp. 20.7ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2008 às 15:59)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e 25.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2008 às 16:16)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *21,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 21,1ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 8,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,4ºC

Os cumulus quase que desapareceram todos, mas ainda restam alguns...
O céu continua encoberto por cirroestratus...


----------



## psm (16 Set 2008 às 16:31)

stormy disse:


> por aqui ceu mto nublado com bastantes cumulus e cirroestratus (q venha ai um aguaceiro!!! pá isto irrita-me especialmente quando oiço a minha mae a dizer q ta tempo de trovoada)
> a temperatura esta agradavel nos 24.6 Cº e o vento ta fraco






Desculpa de chamar atenção, e não sou moderador mas utiliza o smiles para expressar as emoções o (PÁ) está mais.




No estoril céu com cirrus estratos, vento a fraco de oeste.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2008 às 16:37)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado o vento é fraco e estão 21ºC


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2008 às 16:46)

A quem tiver um rádio... neste momento debate sobre alterações climáticas no radio clube! 

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado! A tarde refrescou muito


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2008 às 17:39)

Hoje, aqueceu um pouco, tendp de maxima *25.1ºC*

Ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *23.2ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressao: *1011hPa*


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Set 2008 às 17:44)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas que começaram a surgir a partir do meio da manhã. Hoje já esteve mais fresco que ontem, de manhã esteve frio, o term marcou hoje 16ºC
Sigo agora com 24ºC e vento fraco sem direcção definida.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2008 às 17:51)

A temperatura máxima subiu um pouco mais... ás 17:10, chegou aos *21,8ºC*

Neste momento tenho 20,4ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,3ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2008 às 18:02)

Um ano com anomalia 0,0ºC.





http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08575_1yr.gif

Outras localidades aqui:

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_1yrtemp.shtml


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2008 às 18:17)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 19ºC
90%HR
1016hpa
ceu nublado

min 18,3ºC
max 20,1ºC
prec 14,4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2008 às 18:36)

Por cá máxima de 22.0ºC neste momento estou com 20.2ºC


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 18:37)

Dan disse:


> Um ano com anomalia 0,0ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na PI andamos com anomalias bastante insignificantes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2008 às 18:54)

Boas tardes hoje esteve mais fresco como máxima 25.7ºc o céu continua nublado por nuvens altas a temparatura vai nos 22.8ºc o vento continua soprar fraco de S/SW a pressão vai nos 1009hpa.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2008 às 19:10)

Hoje por Setubal:

Máx.:*27,7ºC*
Mín.:*16,9*

Humidade:

Máx.:*88%*
Mín.:*36%*

Actual:
*21,3ºC
63%HR
1012hpa
Dew point 14ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2008 às 19:12)

Neste momento:
T.: 23,6ºC
H.R.: 36%
P.: 1010,8mb/hPa

O vento começou a fazer-se sentir mais forte a partir das 17h, hora em que o céu azul começou a dar lugar a nuvens de altura média que se mantêm até agora.... pode ser que venha aí algo para animar a malta a pressão vai descendo


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2008 às 19:15)

Dan disse:


> Um ano com anomalia 0,0ºC.



Já Lisboa, vai liderando com a maior anomalia.
*Lisboa (Gago Coutinho):+1,17ºC*
Porto (P.Rubras): +0,76ºC
Faro: +0,68ºC
Beja: +0,42ºC
Bragança: 0,0ºC.


http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08579_1yr.gif


----------



## Storm radical (16 Set 2008 às 19:19)

Por aqui segue-se um dia um pouco nubloso, com uma máxima de 26ºge minima de 16ºg.
Ventos de oeste ou poucos de sueste.

Boas tardes!!


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2008 às 19:22)

Boas 
Por cá depois de uma máxima de *26.2ºC*
Neste momento estão *21.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2008 às 20:01)

Algumas nuvens altas e 22,7ºC por aqui.


Extremos de hoje: 12,9ºC / 25,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2008 às 20:06)

Storm radical disse:


> Por aqui segue-se um dia um pouco nubloso, com uma máxima de 26ºge minima de 16ºg.
> Ventos de oeste ou poucos de sueste.
> 
> Boas tardes!!



Bem-vindo Storm radical

Olhão não tarda é a cidade do país com mais meteoloucos.

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC
actual: 21.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2008 às 20:20)

Dan disse:


> Algumas nuvens altas e 22,7ºC por aqui.
> 
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 12,9ºC / 25,4ºC



Dá para perceber que a estação do IM está num local excessivamente quente que não representa muito bem o que se passa na cidade a nível de máximas, pois os membros tendem a registar máximas inferiores às da estação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2008 às 20:23)

Por cá, a noite está a ser de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco e espero que assim se mantenha.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *15,5 ºC*
Tx: *25,0 ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Set 2008 às 20:31)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................15.2º
T máx..........................22.9º

H min...........................47%
H máx..........................81%

Pressão actual..............1012 hPa


----------



## DRC (16 Set 2008 às 20:35)

Tempo Actual em

Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura actual: 20ºC
Vento: 13 km/h
Pressão: 1011.9 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu pouco nublado


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2008 às 20:41)

(16-09-2008)

T.máx: 26.0ºC
T.min: 16.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2008 às 21:36)

Por aqui sigo com *20,5ºC* e com HR de *45%* (bem mais humido que os demais dias a esta hora...).

No céu tenho nuvens de altura baixa (rondar os 1806m).

Extremos do dia:
Tmáx.: 29,2ºC
Tmín.: 16,2ºC

HRmáx.: 55%
HRmín.: 31% (mais elevada desde dia 11)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Set 2008 às 21:40)

Boa noite

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos durante a noite e inicio da manhã

Tmin - 18,6ºC
Tmax - 25,2ºC

Actual - 21,4ºC
Precipitação - 5 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Por aqui continua vento fraco de W e temparatura 18.0ºc.


----------



## psm (16 Set 2008 às 21:56)

Bem aqui no Estoril estou sem vento, temperatura agradavel 22º(meu temometro mede 0.5º e .0.5º) e 62% de humidade e parcialmente nublado com alto cumulos.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2008 às 22:03)

Boa noite

POr aqui o dia foi de sol, mas para o final da tarde apareceram umas nuvens altas. As noites também estão mais fresquinhas.

Extremos de hoje: 

Temp Máx: 26,7ºC
Temp Min: 16,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2008 às 22:04)

Por aqui já desceu para os *19,9ºC* e a HR subiu para *48%*. Avizinha-se uma noite fria (mais fria que o comum.. )

Lá para Domingo vou ter alguma animação....


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2008 às 22:16)

Por aqui vou com...

*18,7ºC
82%HR
1014hpa*


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2008 às 22:22)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui já desceu para os *19,9ºC* e a HR subiu para *48%*. Avizinha-se uma noite fria (mais fria que o comum.. )
> 
> Lá para Domingo vou ter alguma animação....



o Freemeteo também meteu animação para estes lados no Domingo


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2008 às 22:37)

Storm radical disse:


> Por aqui segue-se um dia um pouco nubloso, com uma máxima de 26ºge minima de 16ºg.
> Ventos de oeste ou poucos de sueste.
> 
> Boas tardes!!




Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao fórum *Storm radical*! Podes passar pelo tópico das *Apresentações*, para nos dares mais informações sobre ti...


Por aqui, neste momento, alguns altocumulus e *16,2ºC* de temperatura (caiu *0,6ºC* nos últimos 5 minutos)

Talvez ainda tenha uma nova mínima do dia, hoje...


Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,2ºC


*Extremos de Hoje:*







O Vitamos relata uma máxima de *24,2ºC* por Coimbra
Neste momento ele está com 18,2ºC, e pressão nos 1011 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2008 às 22:41)

Por aqui vai nos 16.9ºc e vento fraco.
Temparaturas de hoje 11.7/25.7ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2008 às 22:41)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de Hoje por aqui foi de 27.1ºC.
Neste momemto estão 19.4ºC, hoje por aqui o dia foi marcado pelas nuvens altas, na minha opiniao esta chuva que estão a prever para o fim de semana vai ser um fiasco por aqui  desculpem lá o meu péssimismo mas é o que eu acho, mas posso tar enganado.


T.Minima de Hoje: 14.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2008 às 23:02)

A temperatura está a dar um grande trambolhão..., pelo que já levo *15,6ºC* (Igualei a mínima do dia, até ao momento)

O vento está fraco ou nulo

Até Amanhã


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Set 2008 às 23:12)

boa noite

o dia foi marcado pelo evoluir da nebluosidade alta e alguns cumulos, ao longo da tarde, mas nao deu em nada

a máxima foi de 25.5 graus e agora estão 20.2

vento fraquinhooo a rondar os 4 km/h

a pressao e k nao sei

boa noite e ate amanha com um bom inicio de aulas para alguns casos


----------



## ct5iul (16 Set 2008 às 23:37)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 16-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 06:52
O sol põe-se às: 19:15
Nascer da Lua: 00:21
Pôr da Lua:09:11
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 97%
Temp actual 16.1ºC/ UTC 23:22
Temp Min: 14.6ºC/ UTC 07:30
Temp Max:25.9ºC / UTC 11:37
Temp Max ao sol: 35.8ºC/ UTC 11:58
Pressão: 1015.2Hpa UTC 23:25
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 0.5 km/h UTC 23:25
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 23:25
Rajada max: 15,4 KM/h UTC 11:10
Temperatura do vento: 16.1ºC 23:22
Humidade Relativa: 87 % UTC 23:28
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:28
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu nublado por vezes muinto nublado
TEMPERATURA Maxíma PREVISTA 25ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 14ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5
               -------------------------------------------
Nota:a previsão das proximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequençia de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2008 às 23:49)

Acabo, o dia com ceu nublado
Temp: *16.9ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1011hPa*

Extremos de hoje:
Temp. max: *25.1ºC*
Temp. min: *13.9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2008 às 00:24)

ESTREMOZ (dados de Terça-feira, dia 16): Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (06h51); Temperatura máxima - 26,2 ºC (15h08); Temperatura actual - 16,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2008 às 01:38)

​
Ocorreu ainda *precipitação* em:
Santana - Madeira (Rog): 14,4mm
Lagoa - Açores (MiguelMinhoto): 5mm


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2008 às 07:20)

Bom Dia!

Ontem, a temperatura mínima chegou aos *15,4ºC* ás 23:59...


Por cá, noite com algum nevoeiro, que se formou essencialmente há não mais de 5 horas, a avalivar pelo Ponto de Orvalho e pelo salto que a temperatura deu

A temperratura mínima deu-se ás 1:55, com *14,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,5ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento fraco, ou nulo
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,3ºC


O nevoeiro mantem-se, agora, acima dos 250m (+-)


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2008 às 08:40)

A minima de hoje, foi de *16.0ºC*

Ceu muito nublado
Temp: *19.4ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2008 às 09:08)

Bom dia a todos! 

Qual o meu espanto quando hoje acordo e vou á janela e vejo lá fora tudo molhado 
Sim choveu/choviscou em Lisboa esta madrugada.
Fui verificar as imagens de radar do IM (http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/) e verifiquei que choveu/choviscou em Lisboa entre as 4h30 e as 5h30 da manhã!

Tempo actual: céu muito nublado, vento fraco, +18ºC, pressão 1012mb.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2008 às 09:16)

Olá a todos. 
Fiquei surpreendido pelo registo de precipitação da minha estação e pelos altos valores da humidade relativa.
Agora estou com *16,7 ºC* e *90 %* e caíram *0,4 mm* durante a noite.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 09:24)

Por cá mínima de 15.3ºC, agora estou com 18.4ºC e a humidade nos 92% o vento está fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 15.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.8ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mocha (17 Set 2008 às 09:42)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu com muitas nuvens, vento fraco e sigo com 20ºC


----------



## Kraliv (17 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia malta,



Céu praticamente limpo aqui pelo Redondo.


Temperatura mínima de 13.4ºC esta manhã


Ás 09.00:
Temp. 19,4ºC
Humid. 61%
Pressão 1012hPa
Vento 0.3Km/h NE




Nunca mais é Sábado


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2008 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Manhã com muitas nuvens por aqui e vento fraco. A pressão está em 1011hPa!

*Tmin 16,2ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Set 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia por aqui manhã de céu muito nublado com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. Também já caíram alguns aguaceiros entre Lagoa e a Ribeira Chã.

Tmin - 18ºC
Precipitação até ás 8h da manhã - 1 mm


----------



## mocha (17 Set 2008 às 10:56)

e por aqui ja chove


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2008 às 11:15)

Por aqui, nao chove... ate porque as nuvens estao a deixar o sol espreitarum pouco

Temp: *23.4ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2008 às 11:35)

Por aqui um dia mais fresco e húmido! A mínima até agora foi de 13,3ºC, uma diferença de 2,9ºC comparando com a mínima de ontem...

Neste momento:
T.: 21,9ºC
H.R.: 50%
P.: 1011,8mb/hPa

O céu está pouco nublado, apresentando algumas nuvens de altura baixa.
O vento está de fraco a moderado.

Pelo que estou a ver, não devo passar dos _25ºC_ de temperatura máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2008 às 14:07)

Boas tardes hoje por aqui já foi uma manhã diferente com nevoeiros e neblinas com aperecimento de nuvens baixas quer dizer vamos ter mudança de padrão nos proximos dias é outono a chegar.
Por aqui a noite foi fresca com uma minima de 11.3ºc o vento vai soprando moderado de S/SW o céu com nuvens altas e médias a temparatura actual 22.8ºc.
Até logo.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2008 às 14:16)

Mínima de 16,9ºC de novo! quarto dia este mês com esta temperatura mínima...

A manha foi de chuviscos por mais de uma vez! agora o sol brilha, vou com 22,6ºC, 68%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco...

O IM já meteu água hoje ao dar céu pouco nublado e apenas nuvens altas porque esta manha vi altas nuvens verticais e grandes escuros no céu mais parecia que vinha trovoada


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2008 às 14:16)

Boa tarde

Por aqui 22,0ºC e uma fina camada de nuvens altas com um ténue halo solar.

Mínima de 10,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2008 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu mto nublado por cumulos, temp. actual 20.3ºC.
Temp.min. 14.1ºC


----------



## Hawk (17 Set 2008 às 15:22)

No Funchal não chove desde as primeiras horas da manhã. E trovoadas...zero.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2008 às 15:32)

Por cá, a mínima foi de *16,1 ºC* e só choveu durante a madrugada.
Agora o céu começa a abrir, o vento sopra fraco de Oeste e a temperatura sobe calmamente.


----------



## Weatherman (17 Set 2008 às 15:53)

miguel disse:


> Mínima de 16,9ºC de novo! quarto dia este mês com esta temperatura mínima...
> 
> A manha foi de chuviscos por mais de uma vez! agora o sol brilha, vou com 22,6ºC, 68%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco...
> 
> O IM já meteu água hoje ao dar céu pouco nublado e apenas nuvens altas porque esta manha vi altas nuvens verticais e grandes escuros no céu mais parecia que vinha trovoada



Não meteu não é preciso ler com atenção:"Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado *em especial *por nuvens altas." em especial não apenas

Por aqui céu muito nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas. Temperatura de 23,3ºC, vento calmo e a humidade nos 47%


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2008 às 16:09)

Weatherman disse:


> Não meteu não é preciso ler com atenção:"Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado *em especial *por nuvens altas." em especial não apenas



Eu li com atenção e o que lá estava não éra isso!! nunca falava em muito nublado seja pelo que fosse...E choveu em Lisboa Setúbal e arredores não vejo a palavra chuva lá... e se eu sabia que hoje poderia chover eles mais do que eu deveriam saber, é como ontem estarem a falar já em trovoadas para sexta quando eu não via nada disso, vá lá hoje já tiraram mas pelos vistos tarde pois ouvi hoje na rádio falarem da chuva a sério chegar na sexta...enfim... para mim está uma previsão mal feita e tenho dito!!

24,1ºC
55%HR
1012hpa

PS:tenho pena não ter tirado umas fotos ao céu esta manha por aqui...iria meter muita gente surpriendida por aqui...


----------



## Brunomc (17 Set 2008 às 17:13)

Boa Tarde..

hoje tem estado por aqui o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco..mas ainda não choveu nada...nem uns pingos 
A temperatura por aqui tem andado entre 25.0ºC a 27.0ºC
mas o sol ta quente...ta calor de trovoada 

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias que tirei hoje de manhã a 1km da minha casa mais ou menos com o meu sony ericsson w580i..não levei a sony cybershot por tava sem bateria


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2008 às 18:00)

Por setubal hoje:

Temperaturas:
*Máx.:24,1ºC*
Mín.:16,9ºC

Humidade:

Máx.:*97%*
Mín.:*52%*

Precipitação:
*0,1mm* by IM

Actual:
*22,7ºC
57%HR
1012hpa
Dew point 14ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2008 às 18:18)

Nuvens altas e 22,9ºC por aqui.

Extremos de hoje: 10,9ºC / 24,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2008 às 18:23)

Boa Tarde.

A Máxima de Hoje foi de 29.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 25.0ºC e o céu está com nuvens altas.


T.Minima de Hoje: 15.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2008 às 18:36)

Boas por aqui o tempo vai avançando lentamente com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas a temparatura ainda chegou aos 25.5ºc como máxima o vento vai soprando fraco de SW/W temp: actual 24.3 a pressão 1011hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2008 às 19:17)

Por cá máxima de 23.1ºC e agora estou com 20.7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2008 às 19:17)

Bem, a maxima hoje teve alta, mas devia ser devido a radiaçao difusa....
Mas, masmo assim, aqui vai...
Temp max: *26.3ºC*


Ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *20.9ºC*
Hum: *64%*
pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2008 às 19:22)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *24,3 ºC*.
Agora, o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas e o vento está calmo.


----------



## DRC (17 Set 2008 às 20:07)

Estado do tempo actual em:

Póvoa de Sta Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)


Vento: 15 km/h
Pressão: 1011.9 mb 
Temperatura Actual: 22ºC
Estado do tempo- Céu muito nublado (nuvens altas)


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Set 2008 às 20:28)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................15.8º
T máx..............................22.2º

H min...............................48%
H máx..............................77%

Pressão actual..................1013 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2008 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC
actual: 19.0ºC


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2008 às 21:03)

por aqui dia de céu muito nublado

(17-09-2008)

T.máx: 27.9ºC
T.Min: 15.2ºC


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2008 às 21:37)

Viva ! 
Aqui céu pouco nebulado e uma temperatura de 18.8 graus


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Set 2008 às 22:02)

Boa noite

Ao que parece, por aqui acabaram de vez as noites tropicais, no entanto os dias ainda continuam algo quentes. Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros

Tmin - 18ºC
Tmax - 26,3ºC
Actual - 19,9ºC
Precipitação de hoje - 2 mm


----------



## ct5iul (17 Set 2008 às 22:03)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 17-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 06:53
O sol põe-se às: 19:14
Nascer da Lua: 22:53
Pôr da Lua: 09:11
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 92%
Temp actual 18.3ºC/ UTC 21:45
Temp Min: 15.0ºC/ UTC 02:04
Temp Max:26.1ºC / UTC 13:30
Temp Max ao sol: 29.5ºC/ UTC 15:28
Pressão: 1014.8Hpa UTC 21:47
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 0.3 km/h UTC 21:47
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direção do Vento: W/NW UTC 21:47
Rajada max: 12,6 KM/h UTC 10:15
Temperatura do vento: 18.ºC 21:47
Humidade Relativa: 79 % UTC 21:48
Chuva Precipitação: 0.2mm UTC 04:27
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu nublado ficando limpo a partir das 16:30
TEMPERATURA Maxíma PREVISTA 26ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 15ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4
-------------------------------------------
Nota:a previsão das proximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequençia de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2008 às 22:19)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Embora aqui estejam indicados 2mm, a estação indica *2,1mm*


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2008 às 22:38)

Extremos do dia:

Tmáx.: 27,3ºC
Tmín.: 13,3ºC

HRmáx.: 69%
HRmín 33% (mais elevada deste dia 11)

Pmáx.: 1011,8mb/hPa
Pmín.: 1008,9mb/hPa


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Por aqui o céu está nublado (nuvens baixas, a rondar os 1818 metros) e o vento está fraco.

Neste momento sigo com:
T.: 20,4ºC
H.R.: 46%
P.: 1011,3mb/hPa

Inicia-se também a contagem decrescente para o fim de semana na esperânça de que todos nós tenhamos alguma animação


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2008 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Temp Máx: 26ºC
Temp Min: 16,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2008 às 23:13)

Boas.....por hoje fico nos 19.6ºc com céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.
Temparaturas de hoje 11.3/25.5ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2008 às 00:06)

ESTREMOZ (dados de Quarta-feira, dia 16): Temperatura mínima - 14,3 ºC (07h17); Temperatura máxima - 27,2 ºC (16h24); Temperatura actual - 19,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Perfect Storm (18 Set 2008 às 00:33)

Boa Noite!!
Por aqui tudo muito calmo.
Temp nos 16ºC, HR 94% e a Pressão nos 1013hpa estável.
Parece que vai ser uma noite bastante calma uma vez que o melhor não sai do Atlãntico
Vamos esperar pelo o que o fim de semana nos reserva


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2008 às 01:10)

​


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2008 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 16.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.7ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Set 2008 às 09:46)

Boas rapaziada,


Mínima de 12,4ºC aqui pelo alentejo central e a manhã está assim:





















Falta o D. Sebastião


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2008 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Hoje céu muito nublado, pressão a 1014hPa.

*Tmin 18,0ºC*


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu praticamente encoberto.
Vento fraco de SE e 20,3ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de *17,6ºC.*

Quanto a precipitação, ainda nada de nada.


PS: A página do IM está tão lenta....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2008 às 11:06)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, o dia amanheceu encoberto e não se registou precipitação até agora.
A mínima foi de *17,5 ºC*, mas agora ainda estão *19,2 ºC* e *79 %*, com o céu completamente encoberto.


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2008 às 11:10)

A minima nao desceu alem dos *16.8ºC*

Aguaceiro fraco e vento fraco
Temp: *20.9ºC*
Hum: *73%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Set 2008 às 11:10)

Bom dia.

Por aqui manhã fresca de céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin foi de 17,1ºC 
Precipitação até ao momento 3 mm


----------



## squidward (18 Set 2008 às 11:39)

por aqui céu muito nublado (nuvens altas)

T.min: 18.4ºC

neste momento sigo com 20.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2008 às 11:42)

Por cá mínima de 17.6ºC agora estou com 22.4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2008 às 14:21)

Boas tardes por aqui tudo igual céu nublado com nuvens altas e algumas médias o vento fraco de SE/E a temparatura minima ficou-se pelos 15.3ºc neste momento vamos com 23.9ºc a pressão 1015hpa.
Até logo


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2008 às 14:53)

Boas Pessoal

Por cá céu com algumas nuvens mas nada de especial

Depois de ema minima de *14.8ºC*, sigo com *27.2ºC*

Pelas imagens de satélite já se está algo a aproximar do Algarve pode ser k chegue pa todos


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2008 às 15:24)

24,0ºC, céu com nuvens altas e também alguns cumulus.

Mínima de 11,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Set 2008 às 15:39)

Boas,


Registo ás 14.30

Temp. 26.9ºC
Humid. 45%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 7.5km/h SSW



O céu por aqui também apresenta várias "caras"... ... ...

E pelo sul de Espanha vai molhado (segundo o radar)


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2008 às 15:49)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens e a estação do nosso colega fsl marca 23.1ºC


----------



## DRC (18 Set 2008 às 16:33)

TEMPO ACTUAL EM:

PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA (VILA FRANCA DE XIRA)

ESTADO DO TEMPO (16H30) 5ª FEIRA 18 SETEMBRO 2008

Céu pouco nublado

Temperatura: 25ºC

Vento: 15 km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 mb


----------



## DRC (18 Set 2008 às 16:44)

Tempo actual em algumas cidades portuguesas

(Segundo o site www.freemeteo.com)

Lisboa - 25ºC
Porto - 24ºC
Coimbra - 25ºC
Bragança - 24ºC
Guarda - 20ºC
Évora - 29ºC
Sines - 25ºC
Faro - 23ºC
Funchal - 23ºC
Ponta Delgada - 22ºC


----------



## squidward (18 Set 2008 às 17:25)

(18-09-2008)

T.máx:  30.4ºC
T.min:  18.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 18:09)

Neste momento:
T.: 26,9ºC
H.R.: 37%
P.: 1014,0mb/hPa

O céu está pouco nublado (com nuvens de altura média a rondar os 2400 metros) e o vento sopra de fraco a moderado.

Tenho de salientar a subida da pressão atmosférica para estes lados... das 0:00 até agora a pressão mais elevada foi de 1015,2mb/hPa e a mais baixa foi de 1010,8mb/hPa. Desde as 14:00 que tem vindo a descer mas muito pouco significativamente.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2008 às 18:46)

Extremos de Hoje em Setubal:

Mín:17,4ºC
Máx.:24,5ºC o IM dava 29ºC no coment...

Neste momento sigo com 22,9ºC, 63%HR, 1017hpa...


----------



## DRC (18 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Actualização do estado do tempo actual em:

Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Humidade Relativa: 65%
Vento: 13 km/h
Pressão: 1016.9 mb 
Estado do Tempo: Céu muito nublado
Temperatura: 23ºC

Próxima actualização: 20h30


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2008 às 18:55)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo com vento fraco de S o céu manteve-se pouco nublado com nuvens altas médias tirando para o lado da serra da estrela com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical pela espessura delas devem dar.
A temparatura chegou como máxima 25.8ºc e a actual vai nos 24.2ºc a pressão 1015hpa.


----------



## amarusp (18 Set 2008 às 19:04)

Continua a chover em Loriga(Serra da Estrela) ,11,43mm em 45 minutos! 
As nuvens  já estão a dissipar-se!
amarus


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2008 às 19:06)

Por cá máxima de 23.1ºC agora estou com 21.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2008 às 19:29)

Boa Tarde

Neste dia de Hoje o céu esteve muito nublado durante a manhã, mas á tarde houve uma diminuição da nebulosidade, neste momento estão 23.8ºC e o céu está com poucas nuvens.

T.Máxima de Hoje: 27.0ºC

T.Minma de Hoje: 26.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2008 às 19:30)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,0 ºC (06h54); Temperatura máxima - 27,5 ºC (16h44); Temperatura actual - 22,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Subida moderada da pressão atmosférica durante a manhã.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2008 às 19:45)

21,4ºC e céu nublado. Até já caíram algumas gotas.






Extremos de hoje: 11,4ºC /25,0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (18 Set 2008 às 19:50)

Dan disse:


> 21,4ºC e céu nublado. Até já caíram algumas gotas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas, 

Por Leiria algumas nuvens mas para já ainda nada...


----------



## DRC (18 Set 2008 às 20:22)

Tempo actual em:

Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura: 22ºC
Vento: 11 km/h
Humidade Relativa: 61%
Pressão: 1016.9 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu pouco nublado


18 DE SETEMBRO 2008

Temperatura Máxima: 27ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16ºC


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 20:24)

T.Minma de Hoje: 26.0ºC[/QUOTE]

acredito tanto nisso cmo no pai natal


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 20:30)

o IM anda nas suas previsões  nao previam nada de chuva ou cb´s e temps de 30 graus...q incompetencia
acreditava se prevessem noites tropicais agora 30 de max...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2008 às 20:39)

stormy disse:


> T.Minma de Hoje: 26.0ºC
> 
> acredito tanto nisso cmo no pai natal



Não é preciso ir tão longe, *stormy*. 
Qualquer pessoa se engana, neste caso é óbvio que houve um erro tipográfico, o *Chasing Thunder* queria dizer, certamente, *16,0 ºC*.


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Set 2008 às 20:44)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................16.8º
T máx......................23.6º

H min......................47%
H máx.....................78%

Pressão actual.........1018 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 21:41)

stormy disse:


> > T.Minma de Hoje: 26.0ºC
> 
> 
> 
> acredito tanto nisso cmo no pai natal



Na vida qualquer criminoso é inocente até prova em contrário, não se pode disparar em todas as direcções, penso que um pouco mais de calma não fazia mal... 


Neste momento:
T.:21,1ºC (está a descer rápido)
H.R.: 50%
P.: 1015,4mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2008 às 22:10)

Neste momento tenho 18,3ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma máxima de *27,0ºC*
Ás 20:55, lá, estavam 20,1ºC de temperatura e  1017 hPa de Pressão


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Set 2008 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 17,1ºC
Tmax - 24,8ºC

Actual - 19,9ºC

Precipitação de Hoje - 3 mm


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 22:21)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não é preciso ir tão longe, *stormy*.
> Qualquer pessoa se engana, neste caso é óbvio que houve um erro tipográfico, o *Chasing Thunder* queria dizer, certamente, *16,0 ºC*.



pesso desculpa o exagero..
as vezes sou um pouco over reactive


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2008 às 22:25)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade a meio da tarde e nada mais.

Máxima: 23.9ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC
actual: 18.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 22:34)

Hoje foi um dia marcado pelo aparecimento de algumas nuvens baixas e de desenvolvimento vertical no final da tarde e também pelos aguaceiros que foram caindo...

Extremos 18/9/2008:
Tmáx.: 28,5ºC
Tmín.: 15,1ºC

HRmáx.: 63% (talvez será ultrapassada antes das 0:00)
HRmin.: 34% (mais elevada desde dia 11)

Pmáx.: 1015,7mb/hPa
Pmín.: 1010,8mb/hPa


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2008 às 22:46)

Boa noite!


Extremos de hoje, mais um dia porreiro:
Temp. Máx: 26,0ºC
Temp Min.: 16,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2008 às 22:57)

Boas..tudo por aqui igual com vento fraco de W/NW o céu estrelado e com uma tempratura de 20.0ºc pressão a subir 1017hpa 62%hr.
Tempataturas de hoje 15.3/25.8ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2008 às 22:59)

A temperatura vai descendo e a humidade aumenta bem...

Neste momento:
T.: 19,8ºC
H.R.: 59%
P.: 1015,7mb/hPa

No céu algumas nuvens baixas e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2008 às 23:00)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *25,9 ºC* e o céu esteve encoberto durante toda a tarde, com a excepção de algumas abertas esporádicas.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *17,5 ºC*
Tx: *25,9 ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (18 Set 2008 às 23:08)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 18-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 06:54
O sol põe-se às: 19:12
Nascer da Lua: 20:28
Pôr da Lua: 10:26
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 84%
Temp actual 18.7ºC/ UTC 22:45
Temp Min: 16.8ºC/ UTC 07:14
Temp Max:26.6ºC / UTC 13:44
Temp Max ao sol: 29.8ºC/ UTC 14:03
Pressão: 1021.0Hpa UTC 22:45
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 0.1 km/h UTC 22:45
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direção do Vento: SW UTC 22:45
Rajada max: 9,5 KM/h UTC 15:30
Temperatura do vento: 18.7ºC 22:45
Humidade Relativa: 81 % UTC 22:46
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 22:46
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 22:46
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu nublado passando a muito nublado a partir  das 17h00 poderá ocorrer alguns aguaceiros 
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 28ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 17ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 MODERADO
-------------------------------------------
Nota:a previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral
__________________


----------



## Perfect Storm (19 Set 2008 às 00:14)

Boas!!
Neste momento, com o céu limpo e vento fraco a temperatura nos 17ºC, HR 82% a Pressão nos 1019hpa. Junto confirmo nesta imagem de satelite.







[/URL][/IMG]

Será que a Madeira está a passar um mau bocado?


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2008 às 00:39)

Extremos do dia 18.Setembro
Temp min: *16.2ºC*
Temp max: *25.5ºC* [mais uma vez a radiaçao difusa]

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *16.0ºC*
Hum: *77%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 01:47)

​


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2008 às 07:12)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *16,2 ºC*.
Agora estão *16,3 ºC* e *85 %*, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 07:25)

Por cá neste momento:
T.: 15,8ºC
H.R.: 74%
P.: 1016,5mb/hPa

O céu está pouco nublado, contendo algumas nuvens baixas.


Até já


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Ceu limpo, temp.actual 18.2ºC.
Temp. min. 15.1ºC


----------



## Kraliv (19 Set 2008 às 09:56)

Boas,


Manhã bastante mais solarenga do que a de ontem mas ainda assim com algum nevoeiro matinal.

A mínima foi de 14.3ºC



Registo às 09.00h

Temp. 15.2ºC
Humid. 94%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento 6.1km/h E



Temperatura actual, 16,6ºC



É Sexta


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2008 às 10:12)

Esta noite, a minima foi de *15.4ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.7ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2008 às 10:13)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 15.3ºC.

T.Actual: 21.9ºC; céu limpo.


Até Logo


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo esta manhã. Pressão em 1019hPa.

*Tmin 17,8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2008 às 11:15)

Bom dia

Por aqui o céu também está limpo, a temperatera ronda os 22ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 12:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu nublado por cirrus e pouco mais.
O sol já vai brilhando.
O vento está fraco de sul.
A temperatura nos 23,9ºC.


Hoje a mínima foi de 17,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 13:34)

Por aqui hoje está um dia de muito calor...

Neste momento:
T.: 29,0ºC 
H.R.: 37%
P.: 1016,2mb/hPa

No céu tenho algumas nuvens de altura média (rondar os 2517 metros) e o vento sopra de muito fraco a fraco.

Parece que todas as expectativas que tinha em relação à "Dulce" começam a dissipar-se


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2008 às 13:56)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui hoje está um dia de muito calor...
> 
> Neste momento:
> T.: 29,0ºC
> ...



Não percas já a esperança Dave, pode ser que amanha a Dulce nos dê um ar de sua graça


Por aqui o céu está a ficar cada vez mais povoado por nuvens altas e está algum calor... A temperatura ronda os 28ºC segundo o MeteoOeiras


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2008 às 14:14)

Boas tardes por aqui vira o disco e toca o mesmo céu limpo vento fraco de E e a temparatura a subir bem com 27.7ºc hoje promete,a minima chegou aos 15.8ºc.
Até logo estamos quase de FS


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 15:15)

MSantos disse:


> Não percas já a esperança Dave, pode ser que amanha a Dulce nos dê um ar de sua graça



 Obrigado pelo ânimo 

Por aqui está um calor "upa upa"

T.: 30,4ºC 
H.R.: 30%
P.: 1016,5mb/hPa

No céu algumas nuvens de altura média e vento nulo .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Set 2008 às 15:22)

Boa tarde. Por aqui dia de Sol com céu algo nublado.
Tmin - 18,5ºC

Precipitação  de hoje até ao momento - 2,5mm


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 15:35)

Mais um subida...
Tactual.: 30,7ºC

... e mais um descida .
HRactual.: 28%


----------



## BARROS (19 Set 2008 às 16:33)

Bom dia. Setembro está quente e frio ao mesmo tempo no Brasil. Num dia no começo do mês enquanto nevou na fronteira com o Uruguai, no centro do país fazia e continua fazendo 40°...
...aqui em São Paulo, no dia 11 tivemos *33,5°* de máxima, mas nos últimos 5 dias as temperaturas não alcançam 20 graus sequer. Mas o maior destaque vai pro Rio de Janeiro que teve incríveis *39,4°*em 4 de setembro, no meio do inverno ainda. Hoje está frio lá com 13 graus.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Set 2008 às 16:54)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 19-09-2008
Boas tardes pessoal bem vou ate Londres só volto domingo ou segunda de todas as maneiras publicarei os dados do fim de semana quando chegar, um abraço a todos

O sol nasce às: 06:55
O sol põe-se às: 19:11
Nascer da Lua: 21:06
Pôr da Lua: 11:44
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 77%
Temp actual 27.9ºC/ UTC 16:31
Temp Min: 15.9ºC/ UTC 07:28
Temp Max:29.2ºC / UTC 13:59
Temp Max ao sol: 31.1ºC/ UTC 14:07
Pressão: 1018.30Hpa UTC 16:31
Intensidade do Vento: Nulo 0.0 km/h UTC 16:31
Escala de Beaufort :0 
Direcção do Vento: N UTC 22:45 16:33
Rajada max: 13,6 KM/h UTC 11:09
Temperatura do vento: 18.7ºC 16:33
Humidade Relativa: 54 % UTC 16:33
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 16:33
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado UTC 16:33
Altitude: 110Metros
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 28ºC
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Aguaceiros entre as 22:30 de sexta feira e as 05h00 de sábado ficando o céu nublado. Entre as 11h00 o céu fica muito nublado período de aguaceiros fortes ate as 16:30 o sol pode brilhar ate as 18h00 períodos de chuva fraca entre as 23h00 e as 04h00 de domingo.
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA :29ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA: 20ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo
-------------------------------------------
Nota:a previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral
__________________


----------



## DRC (19 Set 2008 às 17:46)

Tempo Actual em:

Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura:27ºC
Vento: 11 km/h
Humidade Relativa: 42%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1017.9 mb
Estado do Tempo: Céu muito nublado (por nuvens altas)


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2008 às 17:53)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,9 ºC (06h02); Temperatura máxima - 28,7 ºC (17h00); Temperatura actual - 27,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).

*ALERTA: Instabilidade meteorológica*
*Para os dias 20 e 21 de Setembro esperam-se inundações em meio urbano, devido à acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem, bem assim como o aumento do número de acidentes de viação devido à formação de lençóis de água, ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via e à existência de eventuais danos não perceptíveis na mesma.
Perante este cenário, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil apela aos cidadãos para tomarem atenção às seguintes medidas de prevenção para Sábado e Domingo (20 e 21 de Setembro):
-Desobstruir os sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirar inertes que possam ser arrastados;
-Limpar os bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento;
-Ter atenção à possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários;
-Estar atento às correntes de água e zonas fortemente inundadas que não devem ser atravessadas.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.*
* * * * * * * * * * * 
Fonte: SNBPC


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2008 às 17:57)

BARROS disse:


> Bom dia. Setembro está quente e frio ao mesmo tempo no Brasil. Num dia no começo do mês enquanto nevou na fronteira com o Uruguai, no centro do país fazia e continua fazendo 40°...
> ...aqui em São Paulo, no dia 11 tivemos *33,5°* de máxima, mas nos últimos 5 dias as temperaturas não alcançam 20 graus sequer. Mas o maior destaque vai pro Rio de Janeiro que teve incríveis *39,4°*em 4 de setembro, no meio do inverno ainda. Hoje está frio lá com 13 graus.



o vosso clima, devido ao facto de estarem na borda oriental do continente (como os EUA) tem uma tendencia de ser mais "continentalizado" ou extremado , dai essas variações q em portugal são mto mais raras ( exepto nas regioes do interior norte e centro ) num espaço de tempo tao curto.
aqui (lisboa) esta bom a nivel de temperatura com maximas entre os 25 e os 30 e minimas a rondar os 20.


----------



## squidward (19 Set 2008 às 18:12)

(19-09-2008)

T.max:  34.5ºC
T.min:  15.9ºC


----------



## Kraliv (19 Set 2008 às 18:21)

Boas,

A máxima hoje por aqui foi de 29.8ºC.



E está ficando assim











Bom fim de semana


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 18:31)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 17,1ºC
Tmáx: 29,5ºC


Agora, céu praticamente encoberto, vento fraco de sul e 27,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2008 às 18:45)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *29,5 ºC*.
Agora o céu está encoberto, o vento está fraco e estou com *26,9 ºC* e *45 %*.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 19:07)

24,5ºC, algumas nuvens altas e uns cumulus com fraco desenvolvimento vertical a norte.

Extremos de hoje: 10,8ºC / 26,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2008 às 19:15)

Por cá mínima de 16.5ºC e máxima de 27.0ºC   agora estou com 24.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2008 às 19:22)

Tive de maxima *26.0ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *22.6ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2008 às 19:38)

Boas tardes finalmente de FS ora por aqui hoje sentiu-se o sol bastante quente no periodo da tarde a máxima chegou aos 29.6ºc o vento foi fraco de E neste momento nulo a temparatura actual 25.2ºc.
No horizonte a S/SW já se vê uma faixa de nuvens altas em entrar pela PI a dentro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2008 às 19:48)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.2ºC

T.Minima: 15.3ºC

Agora estão 25.8ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2008 às 19:50)

Panorama de hoje nas estações profissionais da região de Lisboa, com as EMAs de Gago Coutinho e do Geofísico do IM:


----------



## DRC (19 Set 2008 às 19:51)

Tempo Actual em:

Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura: 24ºC
Vento: 9 km/h
Pressão Atmosférica: 1017.9 mb
Humidade Relativa: 51%
Estado do Tempo: Céu encoberto


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Set 2008 às 20:37)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.........................16.7º
T máx........................26.3º

H min.........................38%
H máx........................78%

Pressão actual.............1019 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2008 às 23:04)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo céu estrelado e vento nulo faz com que a temparatura fica-se parado nos 21.9ºc há mais de 1h noite .
Temparaturas de hoje 15.5/29.6ºc.
Até amanhã bom FS a todos

PODE SER QUE AMANHÃ HAJA NOVIDADES


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2008 às 23:12)

Por aqui, a temperatura até está a subir, pelo que estou com *21,0ºC* neste momento...

*Extremos de Hoje:*






O Vitamos também teve uma máxima alta, por Coimbra! Lá, a temperatura alcançou os *28,6º**C*!
ÁS 20:05, lá, estavam 24,2ºC de temperatura e 1017 hPa de pressão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2008 às 23:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia com algum calor, céu alternando-se entre o pouco e o muito nublado e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2008 às 23:37)

Extremos:

Tmáx.: 30,9ºC
Tmín.: 15,8ºC

HRmáx.: 75%
HRmín.: 26%

Pmáx.: 1017,4mb/hPa
Pmín.: 1015,6mb/hPa


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 01:06)

​
Precipitação registada:
2,8mm  Santana - Madeira (Rog)
2,5mm  Lagoa - Açores (MiguelMinhoto)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Set 2008 às 01:21)

Boas Pessoal

Temp min 16.2 ºC
Temp max 27.6 ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 01:41)

Ceu limpo

Temp: *19.7ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 09:30)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 18.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.0ºC e o céu está muito nublado


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2008 às 10:51)

Hoje, registei de minima *18.7ºC*

Ceu limpo, e vento moderado 

Temp: *25.7ºC*
Hum: *50%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Set 2008 às 11:37)

27.4º a esta hora!!!...depois de uma das mais altas mínimas deste Verão (18.8º).
Ah que saudades tinha deste sueste instalado.
O céu começa agora a cobrir-se por nuvens altas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 12:00)

Bons dias por aqui o céu continua bastante nublado com nuvens altas o vento vai soprando fraco de S/SE a temparatura minima ficou pelos 18.8ºc bastante quente a noite a temp: actual 25.3ºc e bastante abafado 
Bom o pessoal hoje é dia de corte da relva no quintal 
A nossa menina "dulce" parece que não quer abrir a torneira já está adiar muito para o meu gosto 
Até já.


----------



## vitamos (20 Set 2008 às 12:10)

Bom dia!

Em Coimbra o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas!

*Tmin 19,1ºC*




Em Lisboa neste momento céu praticamente encoberto, sendo que existe um mix entre nuvens altas e baixas.


----------



## ruyandre (20 Set 2008 às 15:51)

Bem, com temperaturas a chegaram esta semana aos 32º graus celsius, eu pergunto o verão acaba mesmo quando ?! ah não esperem já começou ? deve ter começado esta semana não ? 

Perguntas ao qual ninguem obtem resposta! O clima anda todo alterado. Este ano nem tivemos verão nem tivemos inverno. Não me lembro de uma semana consecutiva com temperaturas andarem sempre a rondar os 30ºc !

Ainda vou ver muita gente de bikini em dezembro!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 15:59)

ruyandre disse:


> Ainda vou ver muita gente de bikini em dezembro!



Bem-vindo ruyandre, mais um membro de Queluz 

Só se na Austrália é que terás essas visões...por cá as coisas não tardão muito a entrar na dita "normalidade" isto é a chegada do frio.

Neste momento estamos praticamente na média em termos de temperaturas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2008 às 18:12)

Boa Tarde.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.2ºC

T.Minima: 18.2ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Set 2008 às 18:22)

Tempo em Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura actual: 28ºC
Vento: 9 km/h
Humidade Relativa: 47%
Estado do Tempo: Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2008 às 19:30)

Tive hoje o dia mais quente deste mês de Setembro com uns extremos de 14,5ºC / 27,4ºC.










Céu coberto por nuvens altas e 24,7ºC por agora.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 20:27)

Dan disse:


>



Os ouriços estão com bom aspecto!
Daqui a pouco mais de um mês devo ir apanhar alguns quilos de castanhas lá na várzea!

Hoje, e depois de por volta das 12:30 registar 21,7ºC, nunca pensei que o termómetro voltasse a subir tanto.
Máxima de *29,7ºC*.

Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e 24,0ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2008 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> Os ouriços estão com bom aspecto!
> Daqui a pouco mais de um mês devo ir apanhar alguns quilos de castanhas lá na várzea!



Também gosto de Castanhas  

Noite quente por aqui com 22,6ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 22:00)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo com vento e a temp:23.2ºc pressão tem vindo a descer bem 1014hpa 61%HR. 
Temparaturas de hoje 18.7/29.6ºc.


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Set 2008 às 22:37)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................20.3º   (07h39m)
T máx...............................27.4º   (13h51m)

H min...............................33%
H máx..............................79%

Pressão actual...................1016 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Boas Fotos Dan!

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_ (De uma outra maneira, visto que não estou em casa)





Neste momento esotu com 19,8ºC... é provável que bata os 19,6ºC antes das 23:59


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 23:10)

Por hoje fico pelos 21.7ºc e o céu pela imagem de satélite dever estar a ficar nublado vamos espreitar 
Até amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2008 às 23:13)

Local: ALANDROAL - Temp. mínima = 19,5 ºC; Temp. máxima = 31 ºC; Temp. actual = 22 ºC

Céu parcialmente nublado a partir do início da tarde; trovoada nos arredores durante a tarde e aguaceiros dispersos já durante esta noite.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Set 2008 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Hoje aqui foi um dia quente com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 19,6ºC
Tmax - 26ºC

Actual - 20,2ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Set 2008 às 23:47)

Já choveu na Póvoa de Santa Iria!
Até há alguns minutos chovia moderadamente 
na cidade da Póvoa de Sta Iria, agora parou 
e o céu está a ficar limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2008 às 23:56)

Estou a ter temperaturas mínimas consecutivas... neste momento tenho *19,1ºC*... acho que deve ficar por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2008 às 23:57)

Por cá máxima de 26.4ºC e mínima de 19.6ºC agora estou com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2008 às 23:58)

Por cá, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
A máxima foi de *30,0 ºC* e ao final da tarde o céu começou a encobrir.
Só divulgo a mínima às 0h, já que não sei se vou renovar a mínima até lá.
Entretanto, por volta das 21:30h caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas muito efémero que deixou *0,2 mm* no pluviómetro.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Set 2008 às 00:00)

Boas,


Pingou por cá uns aguaceiros ...0,5mm


A mínima foi de 18.8ºC e a máxima chegou aos 32,6ºC 



O céu está nublado.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 00:06)

Extremos do dia 20 de Setembro, em Odivelas:
Tmin: 20,8ºC
Tmáx: 29,7ºC

A precipitação ocorrida não foi suficiente para que contabiliza-se 0,2mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2008 às 00:15)

Panorama de hoje nas estações profissionais e oficiais da região de Lisboa:


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 00:53)

Por fim, cheguei!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx.: 30,8ºC
Tmín.: 17,6ºC

HRmáx.: 60%
HRmín.: 30%

Pmáx.: 1017,0mb/hPa
Pmín.: 1012,2mb/hPa

Agora parou de chover... mas quando cheguei caía uns aguaceiros que prometem...


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 00:55)

(20-09-2008)

T.max:  32.0ºC
T.min:  19.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 01:53)

​


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 02:15)

Por aqui a temperatura já subiu 0,2ºC.

Neste momento:
T.: 20,4ºC (estável)
H.R.: 67%
P.: 1012,2mb/hPa (continua a descer...)


Acho que vou deixar de escrever no fórum , sempre que escrevo a chuva para ou enfraquece 

Até já


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 02:46)

Céu pouco nublado

Temp: *18.8ºC*
Hum: *93%* [e muito raro teu uma humidade tao alta]
Pressao: *1012hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2008 às 09:32)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de Hoje foi de 18.7ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 10:06)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e 20,6ºC.

Mínima de 17,4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (21 Set 2008 às 10:32)

Extremos desta noite:
T.: 17,5ºC
H.R.: 89%
P.: 1011,4mb/hPa


Por aqui o céu está a ficar mais limpo e por consequente a temperatura está a aumentar depressa.

T.: 21,0ºC
H.R: 77%
P.: 1012,2mb/hPa


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2008 às 10:42)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 17,9ºC...

Agora o céu está muito nublado e os restantes dados são 21,4ºC, 83%HR,1014hpa e vento muito fraquinho...


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 11:35)

A temperatura minima, ficou-se pelos *18.1ºC*
Durante, a noite ainda choveu [0.8mm pelo Ogimet]

Ceu muito encoberto e vento fraco
Temp: *23.3ºC*
Hum: *89%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 14:33)

Por aqui Ceu muito Nublado com ameaça de Trovoada

e vou com 27.6ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Set 2008 às 14:38)

pelo que eu percebi a chuva ou quiça... a trovoada pode estár ai aparecer aqui por estes lados! Nublusidade têm vindo aumentar e com ar que vêm ai qualquer coisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2008 às 14:57)

Boas por aqui tudo igual por vezes bastante nublado mas nada de ameaça de chuva a temparatura está mais alta 25.6ºc e o vento esse continua quase nulo vamos aguadar mais umas horas para se formar mais qualquer coisinha já agora para a despedida do verão esse malvadobem regado com.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2008 às 17:37)

Extremos de Hoje

T.Máxima : 29.7ºC

T.Minima: 18.7ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2008 às 18:00)

Céu nublado e 24,5ºC neste momento.

Extremos de hoje: 25,8ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2008 às 20:18)

Temparaturas de hoje 17.6/26.4ºc.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Set 2008 às 20:26)

Boa tarde

Hoje por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados e algo frequentes.

Tmin - 17,8ºC
Tmax - 23,9ºC
Actual - 20,6ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Set 2008 às 21:35)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................18.7º
T máx............................24.5º

H min.............................59%
H máx............................84%

Pressão actual.................1012 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2008 às 22:54)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Nem uma gota caiu...

Neste momento tenho 18,4ºC


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2008 às 23:27)

(21-09-2008)

T.max:  28.2ºC
T min:  19.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2008 às 23:32)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 18,1ºC
Tmáx: 26,9ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm

Por agora, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e 18,9ºC.



*NOTA*
*Agradecia que postassem os extremos diários aqui no tópico do seguimento de Setembro, para uma que seja mais fácil a sua recolha para elaboração a tabela do ranking diária*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2008 às 23:33)

Por cá máixma de 25.1ºC e mínima de 17.3ºC agora estou com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2008 às 23:37)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp Máx: 26,8ºC
Temp. Min: 21,0ºC (Estou agora mesmo com a minima...estranho... Amanhã tenho que ver se o sensor terá apanhado chuva!!)


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2008 às 23:38)

_Extremos [21.Setembro]_

Temp max: *26.3ºC*
Temp min: *18.1ºC*


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2008 às 23:42)

Boas
por aqui 17,9ºC
96%HR
1014hpa

min 14,5ºC
max 23,3ºC
prec 3,7mm

ACTUALIZAÇÃO: prec. total 10,9mm


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 00:16)

Extremos do dia 21 de Setembro em ASM - Idanha-a-Nova, segundo o **Dave* *

Tmáx.: 28,6ºC
Tmín.: 16,4ºC

HRmáx.: 89%
HRmín.: 52%

Precipitação: *31,4mm* em apenas 1 hora.


O **Dave** continua sem luz. Parece que a trovoada por lá foi também muito forte.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 00:36)

​
*Correcção:*
Melgaço registou 6,1mm de precipitação e não os 8,4mm presentes na tabela.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Set 2008 às 00:46)

Boas noites 

 Dia 21 de setembro 

temp min 17.7 ºC
temp max 27.7 ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 02:21)

Nestas imagens pode-se ver que a principal actividade convectiva ocorre nas regiões do Norte. Quanto às regiões do Sul, pode ser que apanhem algum aguaceiro fraco às primeiras horas da manhã (Litoral centro e sul).
Possivelmente o tempo poderá voltar a tornar-se instável durante a tarde, mas já será em bastante menor grau comparativamente à tarde de Domingo.
Relativamente ao centro da depressão, penso eu que estará algures sobre o oceano, já muito próximo da linha de costa (à latitude aproximada de Peniche).

OPS: Afinal o NOAA marca dois centros de baixas pressões para agora - um já dentro de Portugal Continental e outro a sudoeste ...

*A partir de agora e durante os próximos dias teremos de falar numa vasta área complexa de centros de baixas pressões, em vez de um só centro de baixas pressões. Tal como já tinha dito antes, o tempo em Portugal Continental vai passar para uma fase de alternância entre períodos de instabilidade (pouco acentuada) e outros períodos de tempo estável; isto dependendo também das várias regiões do continente.*

DADOS de PRECIPITAÇÃO (valores aproximados) durante a noite de DOMINGO:
Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe) - 38,0 mm
Mogadouro - 32,0 mm (22,5 mm entre as 22h00 e as 23h00 de Domingo)
Chaves - 30,0 mm
Mirandela - 25,0 mm
Vila Real - 12,0 mm


----------



## storm (22 Set 2008 às 08:41)

Temperatura actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2008 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 17.9ºC


----------



## Kraliv (22 Set 2008 às 09:48)

Boas,


Manhã cinzentona aqui pelo alentejo central.

A mínima registada foi de 15.5ºC


Registo às 09.00h

Temp. 16.4ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 1012
Vento 1.0km/h SW


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto em Coimbra. Pressão em 1010hpa

*Tmin 18,9ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 16:29)

Por aqui sigo com:

T.: 24,8ºC
H.R.: 57%
P.: 1009,8mb/hPa

Como depois da tempestade vem a bonança, o céu está nublado com algumas abertas. Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2008 às 16:34)

Céu Nublado com boas abertas 
sigo com 26.2ºC (há 2 minutos estavam 27.0ºC, desceram 0.8ºC em 2 min )


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2008 às 17:34)

_Extremos de 22.Setembro.2008_

Temp max: *23.8ºC*
Temp min: *18.4ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 18:27)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,8 ºC (08h03); Temperatura máxima - 25,7 ºC (14h57); Temperatura actual - 22,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2008 às 18:36)

Boas tardes..por aqui o dia apresta-se a terminar com céu parcialmente nublado por uns belos cumulonimbus na zona de Lisboa por trás de mim e na zona da Costa da Caparica uns bonitos raios de sol.
A temperatura encontra-se pelos 23,5ºC .


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2008 às 18:46)

Depois da chuva desta noite, o dia passou-se sem precipitação, mas sempre com céu nublado.

Por agora: 17,8ºC e céu nublado 

Extremos de hoje: 13,6ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 19:16)

Boa tarde
Por aqui 19,5ºC
90%HR
1015hpa

min 14,9ºC
max 23,2ºC
prec 0,1mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2008 às 19:27)

Boas temparaturas de hoje ficaram-se pelos 15.2/24.6ºc precipitação 0,2mm.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Set 2008 às 20:15)

Boa noite! Por aqui uma noite fantastica! 
21.2cº
69% hr
1011.5 hpa


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2008 às 20:18)

(22-09-2008)

T.max:  27.4ºC
T.min:  18.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2008 às 20:19)

JPS Gaia disse:


> _Extremos de 22.Setembro.2008_
> 
> Temp max: *23.8ºC*
> Temp min: *18.4ºC*




Ja tou a registar novas minima
Temp minima actual: 18.2ºC

Ate a 23h59, terei mais novas minimas, por isso, a 00h00, posto a minima de hoje


----------



## *Dave* (22 Set 2008 às 20:44)

Extremos:
Tmáx.: 25,3ºC
Tmín.: 15,2ºC

HRmáx.: 90% 
HRmín.: 55%

Pmáx.: 1011,5mb/hPa
Pmín.: 1009,6mb/hPa

Precipitação.: 0,6mm


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Set 2008 às 21:00)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................18.2º  (10h41m)
T máx..........................22.0º  (16h11m)

H min...........................67%
H máx..........................98%

Pressão actual...............1012 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Por cá máxima de 25.2ºC e mínima 16.5ºC agora estou com 18.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2008 às 21:30)

Boa Noite.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima : 26.6ºC

T.Minima : 17.9ºC


Por agora estão 20.7ºC e céu nublado e alguns pingos


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2008 às 21:40)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





Neste momento tenho 17,9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado...


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 22:12)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,8ºC
92%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2008 às 22:12)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a noite está a ser de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Não choveu e o dia foi quente, de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *16,3 ºC*
Tx: *27,6 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*



Nota: Perdi a ligação com a Davis porque o painel solar não carrega a bateria, por isso vou deixar de difundir dados concretos nos próximos dias, enquanto o problema não estiver resolvido.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2008 às 22:24)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura estagnada nos 19,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 16,7ºC
Tmáx: 27,3ºC
Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## storm (22 Set 2008 às 22:31)

Por aqui está céu limpo e nevoeiro cerrado.

Temperatura actual: 20.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2008 às 23:03)

Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *25,3ºC*
Ás 22:49, lá, estavam 19,6ºC de temperatura e 1011 hPa de Pressão...

Tudo calmo...


Por aqui, também tudo muito calmo... e 17,0ºC
Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Set 2008 às 23:10)

Boa noite

Hoje por cá foi um dia de ceu muito nublado, com chuva moderada durante a noite e manhã.

Tmin - 18,2ºC

Tmax - 23,2ºC

Actual - 20,4ºC

Precipitação - 14 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2008 às 23:43)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2008 às 00:05)

JPS Gaia disse:


> _Extremos de 22.Setembro.2008_
> 
> Temp max: *23.8ºC*
> Temp min: *18.4ºC*



Os verdadeiros extremos do dia 22.Setembro.2008 sao:

Temp max: *23,8ºC*
Temp min: *16.4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2008 às 01:11)

​


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2008 às 01:42)

Boas noites..por aqui a noite está amena com céu pouco nublado e uma temperatura a rondar os 19ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (23 Set 2008 às 02:06)

Boas hoje tive que fazer noitada nao consegui entrar no ranking aqui ficam os meus dados 

22 de semtembro 

Temp min 16.1 ºC
Temp max 23.1 ºC


ate amanha


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2008 às 07:17)

Bom Dia!

Hoje, mais uma noite de nevoeiro, tendo este, sido mais cerrado do que nos dias anteriores...

A temperatura mínima desceu aos *15,5ºC*

Neste momento, ainda algum nevoeiro, e 16,0ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,6ºC


----------



## storm (23 Set 2008 às 08:14)

Bom dia,

Continua o nevoeiro cerrado

Temperatura actual: 18.1ºC


----------



## mocha (23 Set 2008 às 09:07)

bom dia por aqui o sol abunda, com umas nuvens a virem de oeste, vento nulo, sigo com 20ºC


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2008 às 09:08)

Bom dia,
O nevoeiro marcou presença esta noite, neste momento já se ve o azul de fundo em algumas partes.
Temp. actual 15.9ºC.
Temp. min. 13.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia.

Por cá a Minima de Hoje foi de 17.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Set 2008 às 09:46)

Boas,



Manhã cinzenta com temperatura mínima de 16ºC.


Registo às 09.00h:

Temp. 16,8ºC
Humid. 92%
Pressão 1001hPa
Vento - -




Finalmente uma vitória ...e agora até sábado


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2008 às 10:03)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens, mas de baixa altitude.
Vento fraco de Noroeste e 21ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro que começa nesta altura a abrir. Pressão em 1010hPa.

*Tmin 18,1ºC* (hoje estranhamente alta em relação às minhas estações de referência...  )


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2008 às 11:05)

Hoje, registei de minima *15.3ºC*

De manha, estava nevoeiro, que se dissipou, por volta das 9h
Caiu um aguaceiro, no inicio da manha

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.8ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2008 às 12:04)

Bom dia

O dia amanheceu com bastante nevoeiro, tendo este dado depois lugar ao céu azul. Neste momento estão cada vez mais nuvens no céu e algumas bem "crescidas". A minima foi de *15.1ºC*.

Neste momento estão *24.9ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2008 às 12:06)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado com 16,5ºC neste momento.


A mínima esta manhã ficou em 14,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2008 às 12:29)

Boas tardes por aqui por enquanto tudo calmo céu limpo  e vento fraco de NW/N mas a nw e w já está aparecer qualquer coisa nuvens já de grande desenvolvimento vertical pela imagem de satélite já se nota lá os pontinhos mais brancos em crescimento para a tarde é capaz derivar em vamos esperar,hoje a temparatura minima ficou-se pelos 14.5ºc e actual 23.4ºc e a pressão nos 1010hpa.

Até já


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Set 2008 às 12:42)

Olá






A mancha situada a WSW da Península Ibérica e a W da Madeira pode trazer novidades para os próximos dias (especialmente para a região de Lisboa, onde o estio continua e não houve novidade nenhuma até agora)


----------



## amarusp (23 Set 2008 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, 
em Oliveira do Hospital o dia começou limpo, neste momento o céu está totalmente nublado em com nuvens de desenvovimento vertical a encosta sudoeste da Serra da estrela. Virá alguma trovoada


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2008 às 13:39)

amarusp disse:


> Boa tarde,
> em Oliveira do Hospital o dia começou limpo, neste momento o céu está totalmente nublado em com nuvens de desenvovimento vertical a encosta sudoeste da Serra da estrela. Virá alguma trovoada



Dá a ideia que sim, tá a crescer a convecção em muitas zonas e ainda é bastante cedo. Veremos se continuam a crescer ou não.


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2008 às 13:41)

Por aqui cumulus a aparecerem num céu essencialmente pouco nublado! Para já nada de muito relevante...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2008 às 14:06)

Durante a manhã, com o levantar do nevoeiro, bastantes fractus povoavam o céu... neste momento bastantes cumulus e alguns cumulus congestus, especialmente a NE

Temperatura nos *22,1ºC*
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2008 às 14:27)

Por aqui já se encontra mais nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas sem grandes consequencias por enquanto, se cair deve ser algum aguaceiro local e pouco mais,a temparatura vai nos 22.9ºc o vento fraco de W/NW a pressão nos 1009hpa.
Até logo tenho muita gente sem comunicações devido há dulce


----------



## Astroamador (23 Set 2008 às 14:34)

Boa tarde a todos!
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado, mas com nuvens em desenvolvimento vertical 
Vamos ver o que sucede...


----------



## psm (23 Set 2008 às 15:10)

Boa tarde.
No estoril céu pouco nublado, mas com alguns cumulos e sudoeste estão uns altoestratos e vento sem definição.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Set 2008 às 15:21)

Boas,


Por aqui está mais ou menos igual ao referido acima e resta esperar para ver o que o final de tarde pode ou não trazer 


A Temperatura chegou aos 27,6ºC.



Registo às 15.00:

Temp. 24,3ºC
Humid. 55%
Pressão 1010hPa
Vento 10km/h SW


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 15:23)

por leiria e neste momento aproxima se algo de sudeste que simplesmente cobriu toda a cidade. Acho que vai cair um grande  aguaceiro!


----------



## psm (23 Set 2008 às 15:28)

Perfect Storm disse:


> por leiria e neste momento aproxima se algo de sudeste que simplesmente cobriu toda a cidade. Acho que vai cair um grande  aguaceiro!





Desculpa, mas não vejo através das imagens de satelite nada de importante junto do mar (Vieira de Leiria) e as unicas zonas onde existe forte instabilidade, é perto de Portalegre.


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2008 às 15:43)

Alguma convectividade a desenvolver-se também na serra do caldeirão. Penso que em Tavira deve acontecer alguma coisa antes do fim da tarde... 

E o pequeno vortice situado em frente a Peniche deverá lançar sobre a zona da Grande Lisboa alguma precipitação. Não é uma linha muito organizada mas promete...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2008 às 15:46)

A temperatura máxima foi de *22,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 21,9ºC de temperatura... 
O céu está pouco nublado por alguns cumulus humilis

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de O (270º), com um máximo (até agora) de *28,1 km/h* ás 15:17
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,0ºC


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2008 às 15:54)

Os aguaceiros (poderão ocorrer alguns,
mas fracos) param hoje e amanhã, 
mas em princípio a partir de 5ª feira a 
instabilidade volta a aumentar, com a
ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Nota: Previsão do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

Boas tardes pessoal..por aqui sigo com Céu pouco nublado..vento de SW moderado e uma temperatura a rondar os 24ºC..uma tarde agradável diga-se de passagem..e estou a começar a ficar um pouco entusiasmado com os gráficos que tenho visto por ai eheh


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2008 às 16:58)

Estremoz: Céu muito carregado. A qualquer momento podem voltar os aguaceiros, especialmente para a região localizada mais a leste (Elvas ...).

Às 16h40 era este o aspecto:

*Para Nordeste*




*Para Sueste*


----------



## Turista (23 Set 2008 às 17:04)

De volta a Peniche, depois de ter assistido a uma bela trovoada em Aveiro no Domingo! 

Por aqui, um dia de quase verão, ausência de vento e 21,6ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2008 às 17:09)

Por aqui o céu continua pouco nublado, que seca!
Nem uma pinga caiu.
Neste fim-de semana, apenas caiu um pequeno aguaceiro na noite de sabado.

http://tempoportugal.blogspot.com


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2008 às 17:44)

Agreste disse:


> E o pequeno vortice situado em frente a Peniche deverá lançar sobre a zona da Grande Lisboa alguma precipitação. Não é uma linha muito organizada mas promete...



É mesmo só fogo de vista.
São núvens médias e baixas.






Por aqui, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de oeste e 23,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2008 às 17:52)

Boa Tarde.

Máxima de Hoje por aqui foi de 27.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


T.Minima de Hoje: 17.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2008 às 17:52)

A maxima, foi de *23.5ºC*

Ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco
Temp: *21.1ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1011hPa*


----------



## Turista (23 Set 2008 às 17:56)

Agreste disse:


> E o pequeno vortice situado em frente a Peniche deverá lançar sobre a zona da Grande Lisboa alguma precipitação. Não é uma linha muito organizada mas promete...



se lançasse algo aqui em Peniche isso é que era... aqui passa-nos tudo ao lado...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2008 às 18:04)

As imagens de satélite  permitem observar o desenvolvimento de bandas convectivas que se estendem deste o sul de Coimbra áté à região de Elvas (sentido em que sopra o vento, que está de noroeste).
A partir daqui observa-se uma celula vem desenvolvida que estará a originar precipitação entre Estremoz e Portalegre.

*Ansião - 9,9 mm de precipitação entre as 16h00 e as 17h00*


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Set 2008 às 18:31)

Perfect Storm disse:


> por leiria e neste momento aproxima se algo de sudeste que simplesmente cobriu toda a cidade. Acho que vai cair um grande  aguaceiro!



Trata-se de uma frente oclusa de fraca actividade, segundo a carta do Metoffice.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2008 às 18:34)

A temperatura desceu agora dos 20ºC, pelo que tenho *19,9ºC*

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,2ºC


O céu tem estado a limpar...


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Set 2008 às 18:41)

boas

neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 22º

depois das caçadas deste fim de semana, e de hoje ter caído à cama com uma gripalhada, temos algum material para editar, para breve o vídeo

abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2008 às 19:19)

Boas..hoje por aqui nem pinga houveo céu manteve-se de tarde bastante nublado a prometer alguma descarga mas foi a despejar para outras bandas mais para sul zona da serra s.mamede portalegre e arredores o céu manten-se muito nublado por nuvens altas a temparatura chegou aos 24.9ºc e vento fraco do quadrante W a temp:actual 20.6ºc e a pressão 1009hpa,já cheira a outono


----------



## storm (23 Set 2008 às 20:24)

Temperatura actual: 21.5ºC

Hoje por aqui foi dia de céu limpo durante a tarde, na parte da manha esteve pouco nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2008 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado aqui, mas a leste céu nublado talvez tenha caído alguma em VRSA ou na Serra de Tavira.

Máxima: 23.2ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (23 Set 2008 às 20:33)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Neste momento:
T: 21,0ºC
HR: 57%
P: 1009,9mb/hPa

Há pouco estava a ver que ia ter festa ainda céu bastante nublado e a chover em redor... mas já não veio nada


Extremos:
Tmáx: 27,4ºC
Tmín: 15,0ºC

HRmáx: 86%
HRmín: 36%

Pmáx: 1010,6mb/hPa
Pmín: 1009,2mb/hPa


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2008 às 20:54)

Céu limpo e 15,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 14,1ºC / 19,9ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Set 2008 às 21:08)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................16.8º  (16h55m)
T máx..................................23.2º  (15h33m)

H min..................................49%
H máx.................................85%

Pressão actual.....................1013 hPa


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2008 às 21:16)

Por Setubal a mínima de hoje foi de *16,1ºC* e a máxima foi de *26,7ºC*...

Agora sigo com 20,0ºC, 75%HR, 1013hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2008 às 21:28)

Por cá máxima de 23.2ºC e mínima de 16.0ºC neste momento estou com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2008 às 21:29)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vou nos 17,7ºC
93%HR
1014hpa

max 21,6ºC
min 14,4ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Set 2008 às 21:32)

Olá

Por aqui, algumas núvens baixas.

Temperatura: 20º C
Pressão: 1012 hPa (tendência para subir)


----------



## *Dave* (23 Set 2008 às 21:49)

A humidade tem vindo a subir "rápido" ao contrário da temperatura que quase nem mexe 

T: 20,1ºC
HR: 60%
P: 1010,4mb/hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Set 2008 às 21:59)

Boa noite a todos

hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin - 18ºC

Tmax - 24,3ºC

Actual - 20ºC

Precipitação - 1 mm


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2008 às 22:23)

Viva!
 Por agora aqui, esta ceu limpo com uma temperatura de 17.5 graus


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2008 às 22:46)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





O nosso amigo Vitamos teve, em Coimbra, uma máxima de *25,7ºC*
Ás 21:34, ele tinha 20,0ºC de temperatura e 1011 hPa de pressão...



Por aqui, neste momento tenho *18,4ºC*
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2008 às 23:17)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo céu pouco nublado vento fraco de W com a temp:actual 17.6ºc pressão 1011hpa.
Temparaturas de hoje 14.5/24.9ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2008 às 23:59)

Extremos do dia:
Tmin: 16,3ºC
Tmáx: 25,9ºC

Por agora vento fraco e 19,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2008 às 00:05)

Céu nublado e 13,3ºC.

Acabei de registar a mínima do dia nesta última hora.

Extremos de hoje: 12,9ºC / 19,9ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2008 às 00:09)

A noite vai ser fresca hoje por aqui! vou com 16,9ºC, 84%HR, 1013hpa


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 00:36)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,1ºC
94%HR
1014hpa


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2008 às 00:52)

ESTREMOZ (dados de Terça-feira): Temperatura mínima - 16,7 ºC (07h11); Temperatura máxima - 27,0 ºC (13h12); Temperatura actual - 18,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 01:01)

*Precipitação:*
1,0mm   Lagoa - Açores (MiguelMinhoto)
0,5mm   Loriga (jonaslor)


***Redondo (Kraliv), temperatura máxima: 27,6ºC.


----------



## squidward (24 Set 2008 às 01:46)

(23-09-2008)

T.max:  28.6ºC
T.min:  16.8ºC


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2008 às 02:44)

Ora então boas noites..e aqui pela margem sul vamos seguindo hoje com uma noite um pouco mais fresquinha que o habitual com a temperatura segundo a minha estação a rondar os 18,2ºC..quanto ao céu propriamente dito vem da Costa da Caparica e na direcção da minha casa uma enorme camada de Estratus juntamente com um ventinho de sul que era fraco há coisa de umas 2 ou 3 horas mas que se tornou moderado desde então..


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 03:47)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.
Vento nulo e temperatura estável nos 17,4ºC.

A sul está a entrar bastante nebulosidade.


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2008 às 03:54)

Agora Céu muito nublado..arrisco-me a dizer que daqui a pouco é capaz de cair umas pingas..mas vou espreitando de vez em quando..


----------



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 07:13)

BOM DIA 

Por aqui o céu está nublado com algumas abertas. As nuvens são baixas (rondar os 1200 metros)

Sigo com:
T: 15,5ºC
HR: 59%
P: 1011,1mb/hPa (começa a voltar aos valores "normais")


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2008 às 07:20)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, noite de céu encoberto e nevoeiro na Serra, e assim se mantém...

A temperatura mínima foi de *17,1ºC*

Neste momento tenho 17,5ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 17,0ºC (tendo agora o seu ponto mais alto)


----------



## amarusp (24 Set 2008 às 07:36)

Bom dia, o céu encontra-se encoberto por nuvens médias.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 08:49)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui 16,2ºC
96%HR
1014hpa

min 15,5ºC

Pelo mar dirige-se para a ilha algumas células que podem trazer trovoadas lá para o início da tarde.  





O amanhecer:


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

O dia promete aí na Madeira.

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco de sul.
Durante a madrugada um aguaceiro fraco rendeu 0,2mm.
A temperatura mínima foi de 17,3ºC.

Por agora estão: 19,1ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra, após o nevoeiro matinal céu nublado com boas abertas. A pressão está em 1013hPa. Às 8h20 registava 18,1ºC, mas a temperatura ainda estava a descer...


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Set 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia

Por aqui temos céu muito nublado.

Temperatura: 17º C
Pressão: 1014 hPa (^)
Vento E fraco


----------



## Kraliv (24 Set 2008 às 09:47)

Boas,


Manhã com um "ligeiro" nevoeiro aqui pelo Redondo.

A Temperatura mínima foi de 13,1ºC.


Registo às 09.00:

Temp. 16,6ºC
Humid. 89%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento o,7Km/h SSW



PS: Apesar de não estar aí na tabela do Ranking a máxima de ontem, eu tinha referido, no post #1289, que tinha sido de 27,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2008 às 09:53)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro que agora já se está a dissipar e estão 20.1ºC.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.1ºC

Gostava tanto que essas células que estão ao pé da madeira viessem para cá


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 09:59)

Kraliv disse:


> PS: Apesar de não estar aí na tabela do Ranking a máxima de ontem, eu tinha referido, no post #1289, que tinha sido de 27,6ºC




Foi falha minha, não vi.

O céu voltou a encobrir por nuvens baixas. Até aprece estar a querer ficar nevoeiro.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 19,5ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2008 às 10:14)

Mínimo Hoje:  14.2 ºC (02:48)

Está fresco pela manhã. O vento está nulo e a temperatura ainda não chegou aos 20ºC.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 11:06)

Por aqui o céu mantém-se nublado com algumas abertas. 
Nas vertentes sul da ilha a precipitação já se faz sentir e com valores moderados como na Calheta com 8mm





Sigo com 20,6ºC
78%HR
1015hpa


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2008 às 11:42)

Registei de minima *15.0ºC*


Ceu pouco nublado, e vento fraco
Temp: *21.8ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 12:00)

Trovoadas registas hoje perto da Madeira, uma linha de instabilidade poderá chegar à ilha por esta tarde... 





Pela Calheta a chuva continua, pelo Norte da Ilha ainda não registei nenhuma precipitação


----------



## jpmartins (24 Set 2008 às 12:38)

Bom dia
Por aqui o nevoeiro marcou novamente presença durante a noite e manhã.
Temp. mim 16.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2008 às 12:43)

A manhã foi de céu muito nublado... tendo vindo a encobrir há pouco...
Por aqui, ainda não choveu, mas já pude visualizar aguma precipitação aqui nos arredores, principalmente na Serra

Há pouco...






Na imagem de satélite, pode-se ver este desenvolvimento...







Neste momento, temperatura a descer rápidamente... estando nos *20,5ºC*
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2008 às 13:01)

Bom dia
Aqui em Bragança o céu está completamente limpo e está fresco.


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2008 às 13:16)

Boas

Por cá o dia começou com muito nevoeiro tendo vindo a lipar progressivamente. A minima foi de *15.1ºC*

Neste momento céu practicamente limpo ainda se nota alguma neblina e estão *23.3ºC*

Ontem á tarde apesar de não ter chovido na cidade, um pouco mais a sul ainda caíram dois belos aguaceiros. Um por volta das 5 horas e o outro já depois das 9


----------



## amarusp (24 Set 2008 às 13:27)

Boa tarde!
Em Oliveira do Hospital o céu encontra-se nublado, temperatura amena e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2008 às 14:06)

Boas
Mínima em Setubal de 15,6ºC...

Esta manha passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco mas deu para molhar a estrada! não contava com isso hoje o dia menos provavel é quando chove...

Agora céu pouco nublado 22,8ºC, 73%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2008 às 14:08)

Boas tardes por aqui encontra-se o céu nublado constituido essencialmente por nuvens altas e médias e vento fraco do quadrante NW, esta noite a temparatura ficou-se pelos 13.9ºc e a temp:actual 24.5ºc a pressão com tendênçia a subir situa-se neste momento nos 1013hpa.
Até logo


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 14:09)

Aqui a norte de Lisboa o céu está assim:


















Será a Dulce de época especial?

O vento está fraco de oeste, a temperatura está nos 22,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2008 às 14:15)

O céu continua encoberto, mas ainda não caiu nem uma gota...

Umas imagens deste _desenvolvimento_






Neste momento tenho 20,4ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,2ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2008 às 14:26)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 18,1ºC por aqui.


A mínima esta manhã ficou em 9,7ºC.


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2008 às 14:43)

Céu pouco nublado por aqui! Às 13h20m registava 22,7ºC. A pressão está em 1015hPa.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Set 2008 às 15:02)

Com o vento a rodar de sueste para noroeste nos últimos minutos,creio que já terá sido atingida a max. de hoje: 25.8º. Agora já 24.2º.
E para terem a noção do quão fraquinho foi este Verão cá pelo Porto,esta máxima é a mais alta desde 23 Julho (então com 29.3º).
Depois da tempestade de segunda, um cheirinho a Verão cá pelo Noroeste.
E assim continuará a semana. sem nortadas. com sueste ou leste que aqui fazem subir as ditas temperaturas...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Set 2008 às 15:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> ... terá sido atingida a max. de hoje: 25.8º. Agora já 24.2º.
> E para terem a noção do quão fraquinho foi este Verão cá pelo Porto,esta máxima é a mais alta desde 23 Julho (então com 29.3º).



Peço desculpa mas esqueci-me de mencionar a máxima de 28.7º do passado dia 21, e 26,5º do dia anterior(20)...
No entanto ,não altera  em nada este Verão tímido que ora findou...


----------



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 15:29)

Por aqui posso dizer que já recuperei da_ Dulce_. Como puderam ver nos seguimentos anteriores, eu tinha quase sempre uma pressão a rondar os 1010mb/hPa... pois bem, desde as 4:00 (mais ou menos) que a pressão tem vindo a aumentar, estabilizando nos valores "normais".






_______________________________

Neste momento o céu está nublado (nuvens de altura média a rondar os 2500 metros) e o vento sopra fraco. Sigo com:

T: 25,6ºC
HR: 36%
P: 1013,3mb/hPa


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 15:42)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o ceu está muito nublado,
21,9ºC
75%HR
1016hpa
As trovoadas estão cada vez mais perto da Madeira


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2008 às 15:49)

Rog disse:


> As trovoadas estão cada vez mais perto da Madeira



E pelos vistos não vão ser uns míseros "flashes". Bem activa essa área


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 15:54)

vitamos disse:


> E pelos vistos não vão ser uns míseros "flashes". Bem activa essa área



Vamos lá ver... muitas vezes chegam perto da ilha e dissipam-se.. esperemos não ser o caso de hoje!


----------



## Kraliv (24 Set 2008 às 16:08)

Boas,


Aqui tem estado a ficar cada vez mais _cinzentão_, ainda deve dar alguma 


À pouco registava:

Temp.26,4ºC
Humid. 48%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 4,6Km/h SW


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 16:52)

Na Madeira
















http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams.aspx


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2008 às 16:55)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui o céu está encoberto mas nada de  e estão 25.0ºC


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 16:57)

*Parque temático de santana:*


Vá, toca a fugir da chuvinha que vem lá trovoada 








Estas webcams tem o seu quê de vouyerismo 





http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams.aspx


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 17:07)

Por ca ja chove e troveja, ainda que esparsamente.
20,2ºC
89%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Kraliv (24 Set 2008 às 17:17)

Boas,


Continua cinzento e a temperatura baixou aos 23,4ºC (menos 3ºC que às 15h) mas já não me parece que vá chover 

A Máxima registada hoje foi de 26,8ºC.


Actualmente:

Temp. 23,4ºC
Humid. 54%
Pressão 1014hpa


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2008 às 17:27)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Temperatura:
Mín.:*15,6ºC*
Máx.:*23,9ºC*

Humidade:
Mín.:*58%*
Máx.:*97%*

Rajada máx.: *24,6km/h*

Precipitação: *0,1mm* dados do IM

Actualmente:
*21,3ºC
69%HR
1015hpa
11,5km/h
Dew point 15ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 17:58)

Por aqui as nuvens que cobriam o céu há cerca de 2/3h dissiparam-se , restando apenas algumas nuvens de altura média (rondar os 2300m), mas nada de muito significativo.

Neste momento:
T: 24,5ºC
HR: 37%
P: 1012,8mb/hPa (a descer)


*EDIT*: Apareceram subitamente algumas nuvens vindas do horizonte NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2008 às 18:01)

Boas

Por aqui a Máxima de Hoje foi de 25.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.4ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


T.Minima de Hoje: 16.1ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Set 2008 às 18:25)

Boa tarde

Em Sintra e céu estava nublado por núvens médias (altocumulus). Ao chegar a Lisboa, parecia que prometia algo agitado, com cumulus em desenvolvimento. O céu chegou a estar francamente negro. De repente limpou . E cá está o solinho, só ele, de novo, sempre. Nem um relâmpago para amostra 
Por aqui, o verão continua

Temperatura actual: 23º C
Pressão: 1014 hPa
Vento: NW moderado


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 18:35)

Vince disse:


> Na Madeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umas horas depois, e as águas ao largo do Funchal ficaram desta cor:






*Outras localidades:*

Ribeira Brava:





Santana:





Segundo o IM, das 15h às 16h UTC, caíram:
10,1mm em Ponta do Sol
7,0mm em Calheta
1,7mm no Funchal (Lido)
0,1mm no Areeiro

Ainda atenção para o vento que tem soprado moderado a forte:
Calheta com uma média de 37,3km/h entre as 15h50 e as 16h UTC.


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 18:43)

Relâmpago disse:


> Ao chegar a Lisboa, parecia que prometia algo agitado, com cumulus em desenvolvimento. O céu chegou a estar francamente negro. De repente limpou . E cá está o solinho, só ele, de novo, sempre. Nem um relâmpago para amostra
> Por aqui, o verão continua



É verdade, ao início da tarde o céu estava magnifico, mas de repende, foi-se tudo
*
Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 17,3ºC
Tmáx: 24,7ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm

Por agora céu pouco nublado, vento em geral fraco de noroeste e 21,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2008 às 18:55)

Olá a todos. 

Tenho postado pouco devido a uma avaria na Davis, que talvez seja solucionada em breve.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *16,1 ºC*
Tx: *24,9 ºC*


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2008 às 18:58)

Céu limpo e 19,1ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje: 9,7ºC / 20,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 19:29)

*Madeira, das 16h às 17h UTC*





Ainda Funchal (Lido) com 15,4mm acumulados na mesma hora.
O pluviometro de Santana deve estar entupido.

Ainda uma uma imagem do céu do Funchal:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2008 às 19:31)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo de tarde teve momentos de muito nublado com alguns ratos de sol e quente quando estava presente agora para o fim de tarde e principío de noite tornou-se encoberto por nuvens médias,a máxima chegou aos 26.3ºc, neste momento o vento é fraco ou quase nulo de W a temparatura vai nos 23.5ºc a pressão está nos 1014hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2008 às 19:37)

Impressionante a Queda de Temperatura na *Ponta do Sol*!!






Juntamente com alguma precipitação...








Por aqui, o céu limpou... e neste momento estão *18,2ºC*
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNo (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2008 às 19:41)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,9 ºC (07h13); Temperatura máxima - 26,6 ºC (15h00); Temperatura actual - 22,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*Dia marcado por períodos de céu muito nublado (nuvens médias/baixas), especialmente durante a tarde.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 19:52)

AnDré disse:


> O pluviometro de Santana deve estar entupido.



Cheira-me a problemas de electricidade e/ou comunicações, não é raro no norte da Madeira numa situação destas. A ver o que o Rog diz.


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2008 às 19:52)

Boas por aqui dia com algumas nuvens neste momento 18.8ºc


----------



## DRC (24 Set 2008 às 20:01)

Dia com períodos de céu muito nublado,
mas nada de chuva em Póvoa de Santa Iria.

http://www.tempoportugal.blogspot.com/


----------



## squidward (24 Set 2008 às 20:07)

(24-09-2008)

T.máx:  26.4ºC
T.min:  15.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 20:12)

Vince disse:


> Cheira-me a problemas de electricidade e/ou comunicações, não é raro no norte da Madeira numa situação destas. A ver o que o Rog diz.



Agora na actualização das 18h UTC, a estação de Santana voltou a registar 0,0mm de precipitação.

Fui então ver o histórico da estação de Santana, e deparei-me com estes valores:




De notar que o Rog registou 27,7mm entre os dias 17 e 22.

Os valores de temperatura da estação de Santana parecem-me "normais".
Logo a única explicação que vejo é que alguém se esqueceu de dar um verdadeiro banho ao pluviometro.


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2008 às 20:37)

A minha maxima, foi de *24.7ºC*

Ceu limpo, vento fraco
Temp: *18.4ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 20:48)

Durante a tarde lá tive as tão aguardadas trovoadas, não foi possível fazer registo visto serem tão dispersas no tempo.. quase uma em cada cinco minutos.. depois coloco algumas fotos de algumas nuvens
registei 12,1mm
pelo lado sul da ilha a precipitação foi mais intensa
16,4ºC
94%HR
1016hpa

min 15,5ºC
max 23,8ºC
prec 12,1mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2008 às 20:49)

AnDré disse:


> Agora na actualização das 18h UTC, a estação de Santana voltou a registar 0,0mm de precipitação.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Logo a única explicação que vejo é que alguém se esqueceu de dar um verdadeiro banho ao pluviometro.



Sim, eu sei que é muito fácil criticar, mas não posso deixar passar isto.
Realmente é inadmissível esta falta de cuidado por parte de uma instituição pública.
Revela falta de cuidado e rigor com os dados recolhidos e apresentados, resultante da falta de observação e vigilância dos instrumentos meteorológicos.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 20:55)

AnDré disse:


> Agora na actualização das 18h UTC, a estação de Santana voltou a registar 0,0mm de precipitação.



Já a algum tempo tenho verificado isso, a estação de Santana, (que curiosamente fica em São Jorge no Farol), não regista os valores de precipitação. Deve ter algum problema no pluviometro, o local não é de fácil acesso se não já la tinha ido ver o que se passa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2008 às 20:57)

Por cá, estou com *19,8 ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Set 2008 às 21:07)

Boa noite! 

Hoje por cá foi um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas, mais acentuadas na zona de Ponta Delgada.

Tmin - 16ºC
Tmax - 23,9ºC
Actual -20,4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Set 2008 às 21:09)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................15.7º
T máx.................................23.5º

H min.................................37%
H máx................................83%

Pressão actual.....................1018 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 21:13)

Aqui o céu está nublado e o vento está fraco.

T: 20,8ºC
HR: 44%
P: 1015,1mb/hPa



Extremos:
Tmáx: 27,3ºC (-0,1ºC que ontem)
Tmín: 15,4ºC  (+0,4ºC)

HRmáx: 65% (-21%)
HRmín: 31%  (-5%)


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2008 às 21:13)

Neste momento vou com 19,8ºC, 75%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco o céu está praticamente limpo...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2008 às 21:26)

Neste momento tenho *17,6ºC*... talvez ainda hoje tenha uma nóva mínima do dia...

Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,0 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,6ºC


----------



## storm (24 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Temperatura actual: 20.5ºC

Dia de céu pouco nublado, neste momento segue céu limpo.


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2008 às 21:52)

Céu limpo com 17.9ºc

Dados desta ultima hora


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 22:12)

Umas duas fotos do dia de hoje

durante a trovoada:





após a trovoada:





ao fim do dia


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Set 2008 às 22:15)

Rog disse:


> Umas duas fotos do dia de hoje



boas

sem palavras lindo lindo lindo  e mais, lindo. 

abraços


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2008 às 22:16)

boas fotos


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 22:20)

Bem *Rog*, cores para todos os gostos!
Muito boas as fotos!

A noite segue com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NO e 18,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2008 às 22:30)

Rog, que excelentes fotos, como já nos tens habituado!



_*Extremos de Hoje:*_





O Vitamos, por Coimbra, relata uma temperatura máxima de *24,8ºC*
Neste momento tem 19,0ºC de temperatura e 1017 hPa de Pressão

Por aqui, a temperatura subiu e estagnou... nos 17,5ºC


----------



## diogo (24 Set 2008 às 22:37)

Boa noite, aqui os extremos de hoje foram: 15.3ºC / 22.4ºC, esteve nublado com chuviscos de manhã, mas a tarde foi de céu praticamente limpo
Agora: 16.6º , 83% HR , 1017 hPa , neblina , vento moderado

Ah, e grandes fotos Rog, excelente!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2008 às 22:51)

Boas por aqui tudo calmex com o vento a soprar fraco e a temparatura actual 19.5ºc a pressão a subir 1016hpa.
Temparaturas de hoje 13.9/26.3ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 23:11)

Vamos à segunda ronda do dia  as trovoadas ja aí vêm.. daqui a poucas horas poderão estar por cá... ou a passar ao lado!


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2008 às 23:26)

Muito boas fotos *Rog*. O concurso do IM começa a ficar apertado. 

Ainda por cima o espectáculo vai seguir durante a noite... fantástico!


----------



## ct5iul (24 Set 2008 às 23:37)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 24-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:00
O sol põe-se às: 19:02
Nascer da Lua: 01:14
Pôr da Lua: 16:66
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 20%
Temp actual 18.2ºC/ UTC 23:23
Temp Min: 16.9ºC/ UTC 06:53
Temp Max:26.3ºC / UTC 11:13
Temp Max ao sol: 30.2ºC/ UTC 15:07
Pressão: 1017.5Hpa UTC 23:25
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 4.7 km/h UTC 23:25
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: W/SW UTC 23:25
Rajada max: 14,8 KM/h UTC 20:12
Temperatura do vento: 18.2ºC 23:23
Humidade Relativa: 82 % UTC 23:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:25
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:25
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu nublado e nevoeiro durante as 05h00 e as 11h00 ceu limpo entre as 16h00 e as 19h00
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 27ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 18ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 MODERADO
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral
__________________


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2008 às 23:38)

pergunta de leigo e de falta de legenda , no modelo wrf do site http://www.weather.ul.pt o que é a linha vermelha e a linha azul.
desculpem se a pergunta for muito idiota


----------



## profgeo (24 Set 2008 às 23:45)

olá pessoal, já há muito tempo que não vinha ca ao forum, mas sempre atento ao Tempo....hehehe---!!!!

de momento na madeira----- e lá cpnsegui um emprego na area da educação o que é impossovel por vezes no 1 ano....

bem , passando a frente hehehe, estive em pelno Funchal, durante a "carga de água" das 17 as 18h----- tive dificuldades em conduzir(para quem conhece a cidade) na Estrada Monumental, Av. do Mar, e tudo o que fosse ruas a descer:confused. tampas de sargetas levantadas, estradas completamente inundadas. verifiquei tambem o vento que surgiu antes da chuva e a escuridão na cidade. Lembrou o temporal de Abril deste ano.

queria colocar imagens no forum, mas tal "tempestade" nao permitia...


entretanto, na cidade do Caniço, tudo calmo, céu com poucas nuvens!!!

Teremos mais surpresas esta semana pela ilha?????
Bons Comments


----------



## profgeo (24 Set 2008 às 23:46)

e ja agora      ROG        fotos fantasticas!!!


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 23:47)

Um pequeno video time-lapse de três momentos do dia...


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2008 às 23:47)

pergunta de leigo e de falta de legenda , no modelo wrf do site http://www.weather.ul.pt o que é a linha vermelha e a linha azul.
desculpem se a pergunta for muito idiota


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2008 às 23:55)

camrov8 disse:


> pergunta de leigo e de falta de legenda , no modelo wrf do site http://www.weather.ul.pt o que é a linha vermelha e a linha azul.
> desculpem se a pergunta for muito idiota




Bem a tua dúvida é um pouco vaga... quem mapa estás a ver e que variáveis selecionaste? Consegues colar aqui o mapa que estás a ver?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2008 às 23:58)

Mínima de 17.7ºC e máxima de 23.9ºC agora estou com 17.9ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 23:59)

camrov8 disse:


> pergunta de leigo e de falta de legenda , no modelo wrf do site http://www.weather.ul.pt o que é a linha vermelha e a linha azul.
> desculpem se a pergunta for muito idiota



Presumo que estejas a te referir ao tefigrama 
a vermelho tens a temperatura
e a azul tens o ponto de orvalho

mais informações podes ver aqui http://parapentelazer.com.sapo.pt/Tefigrama-1.pdf


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2008 às 00:16)

Sigo com 15,9ºC
96%HR
1017hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2008 às 01:41)

*Precipitação:*
12,1mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)
  0,2mm   Arroja - Odivelas (André)
  0,1mm   Setúbal - IM  (miguel)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (25 Set 2008 às 02:24)

Boas Noites meteoloucos 

Dia 24 de setembro 

Temp min 16.1 ºC
Temp max 23.6 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2008 às 07:21)

Excelente Time Lapse Rog! Adorei a última parte!


Por cá, noite de Nevoeiro, algo intenso, mas que agora já começa a abrir um pouco...

A temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *16,0ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,1ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 16,1 km/h de N (36oº)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,8ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2008 às 07:43)

Bom dia


Por aqui céu limpo e 8,0ºC.


A mínima ficou em 7,7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2008 às 09:30)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 16.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens

Já agora ROG essas  fotos são espéctaculares e o time-lapse é muito fixe


----------



## Kraliv (25 Set 2008 às 09:46)

Boas,


Céu limpo e mínima de 13,2ºC aqui pelo alentejo central.



Registo às 09.00h:

Temp. 18,3ºC
Humid. 82%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento - -




Nunca mais é sábado


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2008 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

Hoje manhã com céu pouco nublado! O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmin 16,4ºC*


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 19,2ºC
92%HR
1017hpa
Céu pouco nublado

Durante a noite não ocorreu precipitação nem trovoadas.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2008 às 10:27)

Bom dia
Manhã com ceu limpo.
Temp. actual 18.9ºC
Temp. min. 13.2ºC


----------



## Teles (25 Set 2008 às 11:02)

Bom dia!
Por aqui ceu pouco nebulado e temperaturas a rondar os 23 graus


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2008 às 11:08)

Tive de minima *15,8ºC*
Apartir das 6h, o vento fez-se sentir, com algumas rajadas que ate "assobiam"

Ceu limpo e vento moderado
Temp: *20.7ºC*
Hum: *50%*
Pressao: *1022hPa*


----------



## Mandovi (25 Set 2008 às 11:54)

Boa tarde a todos

Indico um local para qualquer informação sobre o tempo no mundo inteiro

http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/sat-bin/global.cgi


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2008 às 12:06)

Bom dia

Aqui pelo Nordeste está uma manha de sol e céu quase limpo. A minha recentemente instalada estação teve um minima de 9.3ºC, o que é demasiado alto. Penso que deve estar demasiado protegida, por isso vou procurar um local melhor para por o sensor...
Neste momento a minha estação marca 14.9ºC

Bem-vindo Mandovi


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2008 às 12:27)

Olá a todos. 
Hoje parte da manhã foi passada a praticar o desporto de mergulho no telhado. 
Fui desmontar e retirar o ISS da minha Davis, já que está com uma avaria e irá ser reparado brevemente.
Deixo aqui uma foto da estação, com destaque para a altura a que está colocada (telhado/5º andar) e a sua exposição ao vento.


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2008 às 13:35)

Boas 

Por cá sigo com céu completamente limpo e está um dia bem agradavél


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2008 às 13:42)

Afinal, a temperatura mínima desceu aos *15,9ºC* ás 7:58


Neste momento, a temperatura anda aos saltos... senão vejam... desde há 10 minutos para cá

24,1ºC
25,1ºC
24,9ºC
23,9ºC
24,3ºC

Neste momento estão 24,2ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,2ºC

O céu está práticamente limpo... apenas resistem uns fractus a Norte


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2008 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 20,4ºC
87%HR
1018hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2008 às 14:10)

Por aqui tenho céu com algumas nuvens e 18,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2008 às 14:11)

Boas tardes por aqui tudo limpo esta noite e manhã tem soprado um ventinho de N fez com que a sensação de apesar de as temparaturas não estarem muito baixas logo pela manhã minima desta noite foi 15.1ºc.
Neste momento o vento continua a soprar mas com menos intensidade de N a temparatura essa vai subindo lentamente com 25.8ºc a pressão está nos 1017hpa.
Até logo


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2008 às 14:30)

Tarde de muito sol, mas ao mesmo tempo um vento intermitente! Não estou a par das temperaturas mas não tenho dúvida que deve haver "efeito carrossel". É que cada pequena rajada provoca um arrepio na espinha e cada pausa uma sensação de "abafo"! Em resumo prevê-se elevado consumo de lenços de papel e aspirinas para os próximos dias em Portugal Continental


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2008 às 15:00)

Neste momento tenho 23,7ºC, após uma máxima de *25,1ºC*

O céu está completamente limpo, embora tenha uma cor amarelada, devido á poluição...

Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2008 às 15:02)

Por aqui o sol vai brilhando, por entre alguns cumulus.
Está um verdadeiro dia de verão.
Vento fraco de Este e 28,6ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,1ºC.


----------



## meteo (25 Set 2008 às 15:17)

Está um dia fantástico em Oeiras


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2008 às 15:51)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com 19,9ºC
85%HR
1018hpa
chuviscos

min 14,9ºC
max 21,7ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2008 às 15:58)

Estragos da chuva intensa que ontem se abateu com maior intensidade na região do Funchal (notícia do DN Madeira www.dnoticias.pt)



> Derrocada atinge casas na estrada dos Marmeleiros
> 
> 
> Uma parede de 15 metros contígua a três casas geminadas em fase final de construção desabou ontem à noite na estrada dos Marmeleiros.
> ...



[VIDEO]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/240908/dn0301010101.wmv[/VIDEO]


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2008 às 17:05)

Máximo Hoje:  30.1 ºC (15:36) 
Mínimo Hoje:  15.2 ºC (06:44) 

Quentinho por aqui....


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2008 às 17:15)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Temperatura:
Mín.:*16,7ºC*
Máx.:*29,6ºC*

Humidade:
Mín.:*32%*
Máx.:*93%*

Actual:
*28,9ºC
35%HR
1017hpa
0,0km/h
Dew Point 12ºC*


----------



## Kraliv (25 Set 2008 às 17:23)

Boas,



Registo actual:
Temp. 26,1ºC
Humid. 35%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 9,3ºCKm/h N



Temp. mín.13,2ºC e máx. 29,7ºC



Nunca mais é sábado


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2008 às 17:24)

Boas por cá céu limpo e *28.4ºC*

Os extremos hoje foram:
Minima *14.9ºC*
Máxima *29.5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2008 às 17:54)

Neste momento tenho *22,1ºC*... 

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,6ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Set 2008 às 18:26)

Boa tarde

Por aqui continua o 'bom' tempo
Ao princípio da tarde ainda se formaram uns cumulus, mas  nada de importância. A convecção está fraca

Temperatura actual: 26º C
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento: NW, moderado


----------



## squidward (25 Set 2008 às 18:49)

(25-09-2008)

T.max:  30.2ºC
T.min:  17.0ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 19,6ºc.



Extremos de hoje: 7,7ºC / 20,7ºC


----------



## DRC (25 Set 2008 às 19:14)

Céu pouco nublado durante todo 
o dia em Póvoa de Sta Iria.
Pode ser que no fim de semana
venha alguma coisa para a região
de Lisboa.



Visitem: www.tempoportugal.blogspot.com


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Set 2008 às 19:17)

Por aqui, dia muito igual ao de ontem e mais uma máxima de fazer inveja à grande maioria dos  últimos Julho e Agosto (25,4º).E sem nortadas.
E com a água do mar menos fria que nesses meses.(16.4º)
Agora, já com céu limpo e 19,8º e a brisa de Noroeste a enfraquecer.
Em breve o vento rodará de novo para Sueste.
Prossegue  o Verão no Litoral Oeste.


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2008 às 19:34)

Registei de maxima *24,8ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.6ºC*
Hum: *52%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2008 às 20:24)

Neste momento ainda tenho 19,3ºC de temperatura...

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,3ºC


O céu continua completamente limpo e, guiando-me pelo satélite, apenas Trás-os-Montes, Interior Alentejano e Algarve apresentam neblusidade


----------



## storm (25 Set 2008 às 20:38)

Temperatura actual: 21.2ºC
Temperatura máxima de hoje: 29.6ºC 

Dia de céu limpo, na parte da tarde algum vento fraco, neste momento segue com céu limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Set 2008 às 20:42)

Boas 

EXTREMOS do dia:
Tmáx: 25,9ºC (-1,4ºC)
Tmín: 13,4ºC (-2ºC)

HRmáx: 56% (-9%)
HRmín: 25%  (-6%)

Pmáx: 1019,0mb/hPa
Pmín: 1015,1mb/hPa


Este foi um dia mais seco e frio relativamente ao dia de ontem.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Set 2008 às 20:47)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Neste momento:
T: 20,2ºC
HR: 37% 
P: 1017,7mb/hPa

Por aqui já se fazem notar as diferenças nas temperaturas  espero que seja sempre assim, pois significava que ia ter um Inverno magnifico ...


----------



## amarusp (25 Set 2008 às 20:55)

Boa noite!
Hoje sem novidades: céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura amena.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2008 às 21:05)

Por cá, a noite está a ser de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *16,2 ºC*
Tx: *29,8 ºC*


----------



## Teles (25 Set 2008 às 21:18)

O céu está neste momento limpo por estas bandas e a temperatura de uns 19.5 graus


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Set 2008 às 21:20)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................15.7º
T máx................................23.3º

H min.................................39%
H máx................................64%

Pressão actual....................1021 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2008 às 21:37)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo hoje foi um dia de céu limpo,o vento vai soprando fraco de N com a temparatura a baixar lentamente actual 19.6ºc.
Temparaturas de hoje 15.1/26.0ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Set 2008 às 21:48)

Continuam algumas nuvens de altura média no céu e o vento, sopra a gora de fraco a moderado.

Neste momento:
T: 19,2ºC
HR: 40%
P: 1017,9mb/hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Boa Noite.

Por aqui hoje a Máxima foi de 27.8ºC e também houve algumas nuvens no céu, neste momento estão 19.4ºC e o céu está estrelado.

Ah e Hoje por aqui infelizmente ocorreu um incêndio mas que felizmente foi extinto rapidamente pelos bombeiros locais


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2008 às 21:54)

por aqui olivais norte lisboa ceu praticamente limpo e o higrometro foi-se pois estava na janela e caiu ( do 5º andar) o outro sensor esta perfeito e indica uns amenos 22.0Cº


----------



## *Dave* (25 Set 2008 às 22:06)

Pelo andamento que a temperatura leva ("a descer todos os santos ajudam" ) devo ter uma boa temperatura mínima 

T: 18,9ºC
HR: 41%
P: 1017,9mb/hPa


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2008 às 22:07)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,2ºC
95%HR
1018hpa

min 14,9ºC
max 21,7ºC
prec 0,3mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2008 às 22:11)




----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2008 às 22:23)

Neste momento a temperatura está a subir... já estive com 17,6ºC, mas, agora, já vou com 17,9ºC

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Neste momento, os 17,9ºC referidos...
Humidade a *67%* (A descer... visto que já estive com 75%)
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho a descer... já estive com 14,0ºC, mas agora tenho 11,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (25 Set 2008 às 22:35)

Sigo com:
T: 18,4ºC
HR: 43%
P: 1018,1mb/hPa



Aproveito para relembrar os extremos do dia:

Tmáx: 25,9ºC (-1,4ºC)
Tmín: 13,4ºC (-2ºC)

HRmáx: 56% (-9%)
HRmín: 25%  (-6%)

Pmáx: 1019,0mb/hPa
Pmín: 1015,1mb/hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Set 2008 às 22:37)

Boa noite
Hoje por aqui dia ameno com céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 18,5ºC

Tmax - 26ºC

Actual - 21,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2008 às 23:11)

Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *25,2ºC*
Há pouco, ele estava com 19,1ºC de temperatura e 1019 hPa de pressão...

Por aqui... temperatura e humidade a descerem... com 17,3ºC e 64%, respectivamente


----------



## ct5iul (25 Set 2008 às 23:20)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 25-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:01
O sol põe-se às: 18:58
Nascer da Lua: 03:41
Pôr da Lua: 17:55
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 13%
Temp actual 20.5ºC/ UTC 23:10
Temp Min: 15.5ºC/ UTC 05:32
Temp Max:28.2ºC / UTC 16:09
Temp Max ao sol: 31.1ºC/ UTC 11:16
Pressão: 1018.9Hpa UTC 23:10
Intensidade do Vento:fraco a Moderado 3.6 km/h UTC 23:10
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: N UTC 23:10
Rajada max: 17,2 KM/h UTC 18:04
Temperatura do vento: 20.3ºC 23:10
Humidade Relativa: 54 % UTC 23:14
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:14
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:14
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Limpo   
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 28ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 17ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Alto
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral
__________________


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Set 2008 às 23:26)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui tudo muito calmo, vento fraco, céu limpo, Pressão nos 1019hpa (estável), Temp 16º, HR 77%.

Amanhã mais um dia de calor!!

Até amanhã...


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2008 às 23:55)

Aqui ainda noite tropical vou neste momento com 20,7ºC, 47%HR, 1019hpa e vento nulo ...uma bela noite de verão em resumo...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2008 às 23:57)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,2 ºC (06h11); Temperatura máxima - 27,1 ºC (15h40); Temperatura actual - 19,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 00:16)

Por agora 16,7ºC
97%HR
1018hpa


Começam a surgir algumas celulas ao largo da Madeira, veremos no que dá durante a noite.. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 02:32)




----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 02:34)

Por aqui uma noite muito agradável.
Céu limpo, vento nulo e 19,9ºC.
A temperatura tem vindo a subir nesta última meia hora.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Set 2008 às 06:07)

Aí vem mais um dia de Verão, por aqui.
Com este vento Leste (15 a 20 Km/h) carregado de odores de esteva,
vamos seguramente assistir a mais uma máxima a ultrapassar os 25º.
Por agora ,15.8º e céu  limpo .
Visibilidade a perder de vista.
Pressão estável nos 1020.6 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2008 às 07:21)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, uma noite "normal", até cerca das 3:45... altura em que se passou isto










A avaliar pelos gráficos de outras estações da região, passou-se coisa semelhante por lá, também...


No entanto... a temperatura mínima ainda desceu aos *15,8ºC*, pelas 2:35

Neste momento tenho 18,5ºC
Humidade a *58%*
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a *31,7 km/h* de ENE (61º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC


Está um amanhecer nítido, e com este vento, que é moderado, mas ameno... digno de um dia de Verão!


----------



## Teles (26 Set 2008 às 07:23)

Bom dia!
Neste momento céu limpo, e ja começa a ficar fresquinho com uma temperatura 
com uma temperatura de 12.4 graus


----------



## storm (26 Set 2008 às 08:12)

Neste momento está céu limpo, parece que vai ser mais um dia de Outono-Verão

Temperatura actual: 22ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 08:47)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado
15,2ºC
98%HR
1015hpa

Ao longe já vejo alguns cumulo congestus e cumulunimbus


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 08:52)

Para a tarde são esperados aguaceiros por vezes fortes e possibilidade de trovoadas
O cape está muito favorável




Imagem de satélite da situação actual:











Localização de trovoadas:


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Rog parece que vai ser um grande dia por aí 
Por aqui ceu limpo, temp. actual 17.9ºC.
Temp. min. 14.7ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia


Céu limpo, algum vento e 12,1ºC por aqui.


Mínima de 8,4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo pela manhã com destaque para o vento que sopra moderado, com algumas rajadas significativas! Pressão em 1018hPa

*Tmin 16,3ºC*


----------



## Mago (26 Set 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia
Manha fresca por aqui, agora vou apenas com 10ºC
céu limpo


----------



## Kraliv (26 Set 2008 às 09:47)

Boas,

Nunca mais é sábado   



Manhã de céu limpo e algum ventinho, a mínima foi de 14,4ºC


Às 09.00:
Temp.17,3ºC
Humid. 73%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 12,9km/h E




Temp. actual 18,1ºC


----------



## mocha (26 Set 2008 às 09:53)

Bom dia a todos, Kraliv Sabado é já amanha, não desesperes, que parece que vais ter um fim de semana em grande por aqui ceu limpo, sigo com 19ºC
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Mandovi (26 Set 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Portugal Continental ontem

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2008269.aqua.1km.jpg


----------



## HotSpot (26 Set 2008 às 10:27)

à noite, céu limpo, sem vento, a temperatura desceu:

Mínimo Hoje:  11.3 ºC (07:48)


----------



## ct5iul (26 Set 2008 às 11:11)

BOM DIA

Temp actual 20.4ºC/ UTC 11:06
Temp ao sol: 22.2ºC/ UTC 11:06
Pressão: 1018.0Hpa UTC 11:06
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 14.4 km/h UTC 11:06
Escala de Beaufort :3
Direção do Vento: NE UTC 11:06
Temperatura do vento: 19.2ºC 11:06
Humidade Relativa: 57 % UTC 11:06
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado UTC 11:07
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Por aqui uma noite quente, com o vento a predominar do quadrante este.
Mínima de 18,6ºC.

Por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco de este e um típico aroma de verão.
21,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (26 Set 2008 às 11:21)

Hoje, registei de minima *15.8ºC*
O vento é fraco

Ceu limpo 
Temp: *20.4ºC*
Hum: *46%*
Pressao: *1022hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2008 às 12:30)

Boas tardes por aqui tudo calmo com céu limpo e com vento fraco e fresco de NE a temparatura minima ficou-se pelos 13.5ºc com a temparatura actual 21.8ºc a pressão está nos 1019hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2008 às 12:50)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 13.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 25.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de leste e o céu está limpinho.


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2008 às 13:22)

Por aqui continua o vento. 17,5ºC e algumas nuvens por agora.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2008 às 14:00)

Neste momento tenho *25,7ºC* e começam a aparecer alguns cumulus...

Humidade a 36%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de SE (135º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2008 às 14:03)

Por aqui um belo dia de sol, calor, sentindo-se alguma humidade do Sueste a aumentar...


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2008 às 14:20)

Por aqui já vão se vendo cumulus a virem do Interio repito a virem do Interior  muito bom sinal para este fds  

28,2ºC
42%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2008 às 14:25)

Com esta corrente seca de leste, o calor vai-se acumulando no *Litoral Oeste*. Algumas temperaturas às 13h00, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia: Viana do Castelo (Chafé) - 24,1 ºC; Aveiro (Universidade) - 23,9 ºC; Alcobaça - 27,7 ºC; Aljezur - 28,1 ºC.
Assim, o risco de incêndios deve tornar-se muito elevado para esta tarde.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Set 2008 às 14:35)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

T: 25,0ºC
HR: 35%
P: 1018,3mb/hPa


----------



## shaleim (26 Set 2008 às 14:58)

Daqui de Portimão vêem-se (para o interior) cumulus congestus a ganharem alguma força, se assim continuarem é provável que dentro de mais 1 a 2 horas hajam trovoadas para os lados da serra. Aliás, estou olhando pela janela e já se encontram formadas algumas células. Vejamos se se mantêm...


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 14:58)

Céu limpo é a nota dominante da tarde! O vento sopra entre o fraco e o moderado a espaços... Dia apesar de tudo "agradável"...


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 15:29)

Começam agora sim a ver-se cumulus a E e SE! No restante até onde a vista alcança permanece o céu limpo!


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2008 às 15:40)

Aqui não corre brisa e está uma brasa, nem no verão
A temp. actual 25.2ºC.


----------



## shaleim (26 Set 2008 às 15:44)

Foi mais depressa do que pensei. Já estão formados cumulus nimbos, a convectividade mantêm-se e está a alastrar-se pela serra algarvia e sul do Baixo Alentejo. Suponho que já se devem estar a registar descargas eléctricas. Julgo que a humidade de sudeste deverá estar a alimentar estas células.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 16:15)

Boa Tarde  por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco..

estou com 28.0ºC


----------



## Kraliv (26 Set 2008 às 16:19)

shaleim disse:


> Foi mais depressa do que pensei. Já estão formados cumulus nimbos, a convectividade mantêm-se e está a alastrar-se pela serra algarvia e sul do Baixo Alentejo. *Suponho que já se devem estar a registar descargas eléctricas.* Julgo que a humidade de sudeste deverá estar a alimentar estas células.






Segundo o mapa de descargas do Instituto...62 na última hora 

Nada mau


----------



## Redfish (26 Set 2008 às 16:23)

Boas 
Desde as 15 horas começaram-se a formar umas nuvens com um aspecto prometedor por estas bandas e já ouvi alguns troVôes....
vou esperar... mas se vier qualquer coisa não me calhava nada bem é que esperava acabar de pintar a casa esta tarde

pelas ultimas imagens de radar já deve chover por alguma zona da serra do caldeirão....


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 16:28)

> Boas
> Desde as 15 horas começaram-se a formar umas nuvens com um aspecto prometedor por estas bandas e já ouvi alguns troVôes....
> vou esperar... mas se vier qualquer coisa não me calhava nada bem é que esperava acabar de pintar a casa esta tarde
> 
> pelas ultimas imagens de radar já deve chover por alguma zona da serra do caldeirão....



em principio não te vai afectar..porque vai seguir para Sudeste


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2008 às 17:05)

Por aqui ve-se bem a celula que se formou no caldeirao a NO de mim... mas estou a ficar com o ceu todo pintado de nuvens... parece que esta noite ja vai começar a bombar...

Estou ansioso.. ja nao oiço um rujido da nuvem á seculos...

Venham elas!!


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 17:09)

> Por aqui ve-se bem a celula que se formou no caldeirao a NO de mim... mas estou a ficar com o ceu todo pintado de nuvens... parece que esta noite ja vai começar a bombar...
> 
> Estou ansioso.. ja nao oiço um rujido da nuvem á seculos...
> 
> Venham elas!!



Tornado podes tirar uma foto ?? so para ter uma ideia dessa célula


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2008 às 17:23)

As primeiras nuvens começam a chegar aqui! Como tenho um campo de visão "tapado" por prédios, aqui no trabalho, não consigo ver como está na zona da Serra de Monchique. Ainda não ouvi qualquer trovão!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2008 às 17:39)

Brunomc disse:


> Tornado podes tirar uma foto ?? so para ter uma ideia dessa célula



Fotos estao no seguimento especial mas nao e da celula pois tenho muitos predios em redor... so quando fui de carro para Mt Gordo e que deu para ver...

Neste momento aumento gradual da neblusidade... Sem sol!!


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 17:55)

Novamente céu limpo por estas bandas.

Como estarei ausente no fim de semana desejo-vos um bom acompanhamento de situação, e um fim de semana com tudo de bom!


----------



## *Dave* (26 Set 2008 às 18:21)

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

T: 24,7ºC
HR: 32%
P: 1015,6mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2008 às 18:35)

Por cá, uma tarde bastante quente! A temperatura máxima chegou aos *27,9ºC*

Destaque também para a Humidade... que desceu aos *26%*, pelas 15:23 (Hoje, a Humidade máxima não foi além dos 69%!!)


Neste momento sigo com 22,8ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NO (315º), com predominância entre N e O
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,2ºC... a descer, tal como tem acontecido nos últimos minutos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2008 às 18:44)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 27.9ºC e a minima foi de 13.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.8ºC e céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## João Soares (26 Set 2008 às 19:28)

_Extremos do dia 26.Setembro_

Temp max: *24.9ºC*
Temp min: *15.8ºC* 


Ceu limpo, vento nulo
Temp: *20.5ºC*
Hum: *48%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2008 às 19:37)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Temperatura:
Mín.:*15,6ºC*
Máx.:*29,7ºC* = a de ontem

Humidade:
Mín:*29%*
Máx.:*65%*

Actual:
*23,7ºC
47%HR
1016hpa
Dew point 12ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (26 Set 2008 às 20:10)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx.: 26,3ºC (+0,4ºC)
Tmín.: 12,5ºC (-0,9ºC)

HRmáx.: 64% (+8%)
HRmín.: 29% (+4%)


Este foi um dia um pouco mais fresco e húmido do que ontem, mas nem isso levou a um maior aparecimento de nuvens no céu, pois este manteve-se sempre praticamente limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Set 2008 às 20:20)

Neste momento:

T: 21,0ºC
HR: 35%
P: 1016,5mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2008 às 20:31)

Só desci dos 20ºC há pouco tempo... neste momento tenho *19,8ºC*

Humidade a *51%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,4ºC


----------



## storm (26 Set 2008 às 20:42)

Temperatura máxima: 28.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.6ºC

Dia de céu limpo e assim continua (de registar algumas nuvens ao longe, para os lados do Montejunto).


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2008 às 21:21)

Céu limpo e 14,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 8,4ºC / 20,4ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Set 2008 às 21:31)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................15.8º   (07h45m)
T máx.................................23.1º   (16h21m)

H min..................................32%
H máx.................................46%

Pressão actual......................1019 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Set 2008 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

Hoje por aqui foi um dia de sol com céu nublado com boas abertas. 

Tmin - 15,9ºC
Tmax - 24,5ºC

Actual - 21,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (26 Set 2008 às 21:46)

Hoje, sem dúvida, estou a ter uma noite mais fria que a de ontem...

T: 19,2ºC
HR: 38%
P: 1016,6mb/hPa


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 22:45)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 18,6ºC
Tmáx: 29,4ºC

Por agora céu limpo, vento em geral fraco de NE e 22,4ºC.


----------



## Teles (26 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Boa noite!
Agora aqui na minha localidade, a temperatura está mais baixa do que onten estão de momento 18.4 graus, sem vento e o céu bastante estrelado


----------



## *Dave* (26 Set 2008 às 22:53)

A temperatura por aqui vai descendo e arrisco-me a dizer que talvez chegarei aos 11ºC/11,5ºC de mínima desta noite.

Neste momento:

T: 17,9ºC 
HR: 38%
P: 1017,1mb/hPa


----------



## Kraliv (26 Set 2008 às 22:57)

Boas,


Hoje:
Mínima 14,4ºC

Máxima 28,9ºC


Temperatura actual 20,5ºC




Bom fim de semana


----------



## ct5iul (26 Set 2008 às 22:58)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 26-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:02
O sol põe-se às: 18:58
Nascer da Lua: 03:41
Pôr da Lua: 17:33
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 06%
Temp actual 22.1ºC/ UTC 22:44
Temp Min: 17.8ºC/ UTC 07:38
Temp Max:27.5ºC / UTC 16:04
Temp Max ao sol: 32.4ºC/ UTC 13:28
Pressão: 1016.2Hpa UTC 22:44
Intensidade do Vento:Nulo 0.0km/h UTC 22:44
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direção do Vento: S UTC 22:44
Rajada max: 15,8KM/h UTC 14:50
Temperatura do vento: 22.1ºC 22:44
Humidade Relativa: 53 % UTC 22:44
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 22:44
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 22:44
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu pouco nublado passando a nublado a partir das 17h00
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 27ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 20ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral
__________________


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2008 às 23:03)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por terras de Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *25,1ºC*
Ás 22:16, ele estava com 20,2ºC de temperatura e 1016 hPa de pressão!


Neste momento tenho 18,2ºC
Humidade a *60%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2008 às 23:06)




----------



## *Dave* (26 Set 2008 às 23:15)

Assim me despeço por hoje... mas volto amanhã  e espero colocar aqui a fantástica mínima que espero vir a ter.

T: 17,7ºC
HR: 39%
P: 1016,7mb/hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2008 às 23:15)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE a temp:actual18.5ºc pressão 1017hpa.
Temparaturas de hoje 13.5/25ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2008 às 23:17)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,3 ºC (06h20); Temperatura máxima - 26,6 ºC (16h50); Temperatura actual - 20,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2008 às 23:19)

Estou de volta a Lisboa

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 22ºCnão há vento eo céu está quase limpo...
Amanha vou colocar umas fotos da minha viagem entre Bragança a Lisboa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2008 às 23:19)

Por cá, estou com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
A temperatura está nos *22,0 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 00:12)

Por cá estou com 20.4ºC tem estado a subir


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Set 2008 às 00:27)

Despeço-me com *21,7 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2008 às 00:35)

*Precipitação:*
Santana - Madeira (Rog): 10,4mm


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2008 às 02:06)

Ceu limpo, e vento fraco

Temp: *17.2ºC*
Hum: *50%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2008 às 02:19)

E por aqui segue uma noite agradável de verão.

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de este e uns tropicais e estáveis *21,3ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 09:12)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 14.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 10:57)

Por cá, noite mais quente... com uma mínima de *16,8ºC*

Mais um destaque para a Humidade que, durante esta noite não foi além dos *60%*

Neste momento tenho 20,7ºC
Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ENE (68º), com predominância de E
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,5ºC


Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus Humilis


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 12:25)

Neste momento tenho 23,2ºC e a humidade está a subir... *50%* agora

Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de SE (135º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,3ºC´


11 pequeninos Cumulus a Oeste e bastantes Fractus a Sul


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 12:52)

Mínimo Hoje:  10.8 ºC (07:24) 

Mínima fresca mas este mês teima em não descer dos 10ºC

Agora estão 26,7ºC e humidade a rondar os 50%


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 13:24)

Temperatura actual: 29ºC

Céu pouco nublado(algumas nuvens, em cerca de 30 minutos triplicaram), algum vento fraco que por vezes vem acompanhado de rajadas moderadas.


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 13:45)

Boa tarde a todos, deposi de uma manha cheia de sol, agora começarama  aparecer as primeiras nuvens vindas de sul, por aqui agora temp. 25.5ºC pressão 1013hpa


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2008 às 13:50)

Registei uma minima de *16.1ºC*
Teve vento moderado a noite toda

Algumas nuvens vindas de sul e vento fraco
Temp: *24.1ºC*
Hum: *42%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 13:56)

Mínima hoje de *14,5ºC*

Agora: 27,6ºC, 41%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## *Dave* (27 Set 2008 às 14:04)

Esta com grandes expectativas para a mínima esta noite, mas acabou por ser mais elevada 0,3ºC que a de ontem.... Tmín: 12,8ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2008 às 14:14)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 19,8ºC neste momento.


Mínima de 9,0ºC.


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2008 às 17:06)

Por aqui,26 graus de temperatura e céu muito nebulado por nuvens bem negras


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2008 às 17:16)

Por aqui, está muito nublado, a ameaçar uma chuva para mais logo e já se ouviram uns trovões distantes. Cairam umas pingas de chuva, mas sei que na vizinha Charneca de Caparica já caiu um valente aguaceiro.
Estão agora 26º.3, 1015hpa e a descer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 18:08)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.0ºC

T.Minima : 14.5ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Set 2008 às 18:30)

Por aqui, depois de uma das mais elevadas máximas do ano, 27,4º talvez a melhor tarde de praia deste Verão.
Com a vantagem das praias estarem desertas e água bem menos fria que Agosto e Julho.
Há tardes assim quando o sueste sopra forte pela manhã.
Por ora ,ainda 24.5º e calmaria total.Céu limpo.


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2008 às 19:06)

Neste momento uma nuvem largou uns aguaceiros grossos e avistoe-se um relampago ao longe


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2008 às 19:33)

Hoje, a maxima foi de *26.1ºC*

Ceu limpo, vento fraco
Temp: *21.7ºC*
Hum: *48%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2008 às 20:06)

Algumas nuvens e 17,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 9,0ºC / 21,9ºC.


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 20:16)

Céu muito nublado, sigo com 23ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Set 2008 às 20:36)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................15.2º  (07h55m)
T máx...................................24.0º  (15h45m)

H min....................................31%
H máx...................................46%

Pressão actual........................1018 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Por cá regressou o calor. Dia de céu muito nublado que foi alternando com periodos de pouco nublado.

Tmin - 17,5ºC
Tmax - 26,1ºC
Actual - 21,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (27 Set 2008 às 23:03)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 26,9ºC
Tmín: 12,8ºC

HRmáx:  59%
HRmín: 33%

Dia marcado pelo aumento na nebolusidade no fim da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2008 às 23:43)

Boas noites por aqui tudo calmo,hoje o dia manteve-se limpo de manhã e nublado de tarde com aparecimento de algumas nuvens de passagem vindas de sul com vento moderado de E a pressão tem andado no sobe e desce actual pressão 1018hpa com uma temparatura de momento 17.9ºc.
Temparaturas de hoje 14.3/26.2ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 23:54)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Segundo o André, na Arroja Caíram *0,6mm* hoje... por cá... o pluviómetro como só tem resolução de 1,1mm, não registou qualquer precipitação... eu, a olho, aponto para uns *0,7mm*


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2008 às 01:04)

Setúbal (miguel): 31,7mm e um valor máximo de 29,2ºC.
Santana - Madeira (Rog): 5,7mm


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2008 às 01:22)

(27-09-2008)

T.max:  30.0ºC
T.min:  16.0ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Set 2008 às 01:52)

Actualmente,

Temp 19,8ºC
Hr 51%
Pressa 1018hpa
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## storm (28 Set 2008 às 08:24)

Temperatura actual: 22.4ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco acompanhado por rajadas moderadas.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 08:55)

Boas
A mínima por aqui foi de 16,0ºC...

Agora o céu está muito nublado nuvens de trovoada em todo o sul e interior...17,9ºC, 81%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...Acredito que possa vir aqui ter alguma coisa fixe durante a tarde e noite pois as nuvens vem de S/SE


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 08:59)

Dan falta ai a mínha precipitação de 31,7mm de ontem  e a máxima foi de 29,2ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 16.1ºC


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (28 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo, ao que parece a tal chuvinha prometido fica mais uma vez adiada a não ser para a tarde  uma  um pingo ou outro sem expressão ….

18,8º
1010 hpa
67% hum

-jf-


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2008 às 10:16)

miguel disse:


> Dan falta ai a mínha precipitação de 31,7mm de ontem  e a máxima foi de 29,2ºC...



Já juntei à lista


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2008 às 10:31)

Neste momento: 15,1ºC, céu limpo e algum vento.



Mínima de 11,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2008 às 10:51)

Ontem tive aguaceiros moderados por Arraiolos, por volta das 16h, tendo a temperatura descido dos *27,0 ºC* para os *19,0 ºC* em apenas meia hora.
Já em Évora estava sol e uma temperatura mais elevada; *21,0 ºC* e não chovia.


Já à vinda, passei pela famosa terra extrema. 
Às 0.30h estava a passar pelo Poceirão em direcção à Ponte Vasco da Gama.


Deixo aqui algumas observações entre as 0:30h e as 0:50h:

Poceirão: *12,0 ºC* (o sítio mais frio por onde passei em toda a viagem)
Rio Frio: *13,0 ºC*
Alto Estanqueiro: *15,5 ºC*
Montijo: *16,5 ºC*


Cheguei a Moscavide às 1:05h com *18,0 ºC*.
Nada bate a terra extrema. 
Os registos do *HotSpot* confirmam as temperaturas que registei; a observação mais próxima dele foi feita antes de chegar ao Montijo, com cerca de *16,5 ºC* (ele registava *16,2 ºC*).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2008 às 11:40)

Hoje tive mínima de *15,3 ºC*.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2008 às 11:57)

Bons dias por aqui por enquanto é so vento forte de  E, não estou há espera que desta vez fico a chuchar no dedonão se pode ter tudo,a minima ficou-se pelos 14.0ºc,o céu está com algumas nuvens de passagem e pouco mais,neste momento a temparatura vai nos 21.0ºc a pressão está nos 1018hpa.


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2008 às 13:31)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *25.1ºC*
Hum: *41%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*



Durante, a noite o vento foi moderado, fazendo com que a minima nao fosse alem dos *16.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2008 às 14:42)

Boas..por aqui o vento vai soprando forte de E o céu está mais nublado a temparatura essa situa-se nos 22.3ºc neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2008 às 15:23)

Por cá, o céu está muito nublado e o vento está moderado.
A temperatura está nos *24,8 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 17:18)

Extremos do dia de ontem:
Tmin: 18,4ºC
Tmáx: 27,6ºC
Precipitação: 0,6mm.


Quanto a hoje a mínima foi de 16,7ºC
De momento céu praticamente encoberto e 22,3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2008 às 17:29)

Hoje, a maxima chegou aos *27.1ºC*

Tenho tido à humidade relativamente baixa, chegando aos 36%, esta tarde

Continuaçao de ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *24.7ºC*
Hum: *41%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2008 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 19,3ºC
82%HR
1019hpa
ceu pouco nublado

min 13,5ºC
max 22ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2008 às 17:46)

Por aqui tudo calmo tirando o vento que sopra por vezes forte de E o céu entre o muito e o pouco nublado tirando o sul onde está mais carregado de escuro a temp:actual 20.9ºc a pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Set 2008 às 18:46)

Contrastes inimagináveis do meu País: -enquanto no Algarve anda tudo de galochas ,por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo, mais, uma máxima elevada 27,3º,mais uma tarde de praia de sonho, a culminar uma semana que começou com o dilúvio de segunda de manhã mas depressa se transformou na melhor semana de Verão cá pelo Noroeste.
E amanhã prosseguirá este invulgar contraste entre o Norte(noroeste) e o Algarve.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2008 às 19:26)

Por cá, dia de céu muito nublado com uma máxima modesta.
Neste momento, o céu continua muito nublado mas o vento está mais calmo.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *15,3 ºC*
Tx: *24,9 ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2008 às 19:30)

Por aqui a temparatura está a descer a pique 17.9ºc o vento acalmou e continua nublado para o sul...


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Set 2008 às 20:35)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..............................17.7º
T máx.............................24.6º

H min..............................30%
H máx.............................42%

Pressão actual..................1018 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 20:36)

Boa Noite .

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.0ºC

T.Minima: 16.1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (28 Set 2008 às 21:21)

Por aqui o vento esta fraco e já sigo com uma temperatura baixinha 

T: 17,6ºC
HR: 58% (mais húmido que o habitual)
P: 1017,9mb/hPa


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 21:29)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,5 ºC (08h02); Temperatura actual - 15,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

*Muita nebulosidade ao longo do dia com períodos de chuva a partir do final da tarde; vento moderado do quadrante leste.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 21:33)

Por cá mínima de 16.8ºC e máxima de 23.3ºC neste momento estou com 19.3ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Set 2008 às 21:36)

Boa noite

Por aqui hoje o dia foi de céu com boas abertas durante a amanhã e inicio da tarde e muito nublado o resto do dia.

Tmin - 17,6ºCC
Tmax - 25,4ºC

Actual - 21,3ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Set 2008 às 21:46)

Boas. Em Faro está muito nublado. Temperatura 20ºC; orvalho 19ºC. RH: 95%
Vento moderado e pressão a subir neste momento está nos 1015MB.


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2008 às 21:57)

Céu limpo e 16,2ºC.


Extremos do dia: 11,2ºC / 22,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (28 Set 2008 às 22:08)

EXTREMOS do dia:

Tmáx: 24,7ºC
Tmín: 14,5ºC

HRmáx: 65%
HRmín: 37%

Pmáx: 1018,7mb/hPa
Pmín: 1016,2mb/hPa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 22:39)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





O Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *27,1ºC*, por Coimbra
Ás 20:09, lá, estavam 22,7ºC de temperatura e 1016 hPa de Pressão


----------



## storm (28 Set 2008 às 22:41)

Temperatura actual: 20.6ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Set 2008 às 22:41)

Boas noites. Hoje o tempo foi assim:

Tmáx = 25ºC
Tmin = 16ºC
Pressão máx. = 1017
Pressão min. = 1012

Predominou a chuva, a trovoada. Após a hora do almoço levantou-se vento de rajada máxima 61 km/h. Agora está mais calmo mas a noite parece prometer...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2008 às 22:56)

Boas..por aqui o céu tornou-se mais nublado por nuvens baixas mas devem estar só de passagem o vento começou a soprar novamente de E a temparatura esta parou há muito tempo nos 16.6ºc a prssão começou novamente subir 1019hpa 76%hr.
Temparaturas de hoje 14/23.8ºc.
Até amanhãbom inicio de semana a todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2008 às 23:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de muita chuva e trovoadas.

Máxima: 19.5ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
actual: 18.9ºC

Precipitação: 71 mm


----------



## Kraliv (28 Set 2008 às 23:19)

Boas,


Dia bastante cinzentão, ventoso  e muito frio.
Rajada máxima de vento, 32km/h

A chuva apareceu a meio da tarde tendo registado 7mm  até ao momento. Trovoada, nada  


Extremos da Temp.

Mín. 14,8ºC
Máx. 18ºC


Temperatura actual: 15,4ºC


----------



## ct5iul (29 Set 2008 às 00:10)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 28-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:05
O sol põe-se às: 18:54
Nascer da Lua: 07:09
Pôr da Lua: 18:38
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 0%
Temp actual 15.8ºC/ UTC 23:59
Temp Min: 16.3ºC/ UTC 07:23
Temp Max:28.1ºC / UTC 13:31
Temp Max ao sol: 30.6ºC/ UTC 10:47
Pressão: 1016.8Hpa UTC 23:59
Intensidade do Vento: moderado 7.9km/h UTC 23:59
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NE/E UTC 23:59
Rajada max: 31,3KM/h UTC 12:37
Temperatura do vento: 15.3ºC 23:59
Humidade Relativa: 88 % UTC 23:59
Chuva Precipitação: 0.5mm UTC 23:59
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 1.4mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:59
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu  nublado períodos de chuva durante a manha céu pouco nublado a partir das 12h 
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 25ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 17ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral
__________________


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 00:56)

Dia de muita chuva um pouco por todo o Algarve.
Ficam alguns valores de precipitação acumulada durante o dia de ontem:
78,0mm - Faro IM (aeroporto)
73,3mm - Tavira (Ciência Vida)
68,8mm - S.Brás de Alportel (wunderground)
58,0mm - Faro (Posto de Turismo)
24,9mm - Almancil


----------



## storm (29 Set 2008 às 07:41)

Temperatura actual: 17.6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Set 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia
Ceu pouco nublado, temperatura actual 17.1ºC.
Min. matinal 14.1ºC.

Max. de ontem 27.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2008 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 16.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2008 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Neste momento: 15,3ºC e céu limpo.


Mínima de 8,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado por aqui! A pressão está em 1018hPa

*Tmin 18,1ºC* (altita... )


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Set 2008 às 10:29)

Boas. 
Isto esta madrugada esteve animado um pouco por todo o Algarve.
Em Faro, no Aeroporto só sei que ás 2h30 da manhã começou a cair uma trovoada de parecia de dia.
Depois para ajudar à festa cairam umas valentes trombas d'água com uma granizada que da Torre de Controle se deixou de ver.
A situação já está melhor mas parece que ainda vai haver festa. É esperar e acompanhar.
Neste momento pressão 1015mb e temperatura 21ºC com orvalho nos 18ºC. Húmidade 84% e estão a formar-se cumulomimbus pelo que consigo ver.


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2008 às 10:32)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado
20,1ºC
83%HR
1020hpa

min 14,5ºC


----------



## Kraliv (29 Set 2008 às 11:02)

Boas,


Manhã de sol com temperatura mínima 14,6ºC


Registos das 09.00:

Temp. 17,0ºC
Humid. 81%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 16,5ºC km/h ENE




Vamos lá a mais uma semanita


----------



## ct5iul (29 Set 2008 às 12:04)

BOM DIA

Temp actual 20.6ºC/ UTC 11:53
Temp ao sol: 22.1ºC/ UTC 11:53
Pressão: 1020.0Hpa UTC 11:53
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 7.2 km/h UTC 11:53
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: N/NE UTC 11:53
Temperatura do vento: 20.2ºC 11:53
Humidade Relativa: 70 % UTC 11:53
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado UTC 11:53
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o ceu esta limpo avista-se algumas nuvens na margem sul do tejo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2008 às 12:41)

Bons dias, bom começo de semana para a rapaziada do termómetro por aqui o céu pouco nublado por nuvena altas, de manhã estava bastante cinzento e fresco a temparatura minima baixou atá aos 14.6ºc, chovei de noite,neste momento o vento continua a soprar por vezes com rajadas de E a temp:actual 21.8ºc pressão 1018hpa.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2008 às 12:52)

Boas

Por aqui a noite foi calma pingou mas não registei nada...a mínima foi de 17,2ºC.

Agora o dia vai aquecendo e vou com 26,0ºC, 51%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco o céu está com algumas nuvens mas nada de mais de resto muito sol...


----------



## ACalado (29 Set 2008 às 13:43)

boas por aqui mais um dia de estabilidade que irá durar algum tempo  neste momento estão 22ºc a mínima foi de 13ºc. a rajada máxima até agora foi de 10km/h de Norte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2008 às 14:13)

Boas por aqui a temp:começou a subir vai nos 25.0ºc o vento continua a soprar de E o céu já está limpo tirando algumas formaçoes nublosas a sul e a norte.
Até logo


----------



## ACalado (29 Set 2008 às 14:59)

Por aqui formaram-se uns belos cúmulos assim do nada a ver se deixam alguma precipitação, não me parece mas vamos ver


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2008 às 15:02)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui formaram-se uns belos cúmulos assim do nada a ver se deixam alguma precipitação, não me parece mas vamos ver



Não só por aí... deparo-me com o mesmo cenário e estou algo surpreendido! Certo é que as imagens de satélite mostram que o desenvolvimento vertical não é ainda o desejado para este tipo de situações... mas de certa forma torna-se curiosa a imponência do tom "negro" que me pinta o céu a Este! Sonhar não faz mal a ninguém


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 15:04)

A esperança que tinha ontem, de ir ter uma boa mínima, caiu por terra: Tmín: 14,6ºC

Por agora registei máxima de 26,9ºC e humidade máxima de 87%, sendo esta última a mais elevada dos últimos 6 dias.

Neste momento, o céu apresenta algumas nuvens de altura média (a rondar os 2285m) o vento sopra de fraco a moderado e sigo com:
T: 26,4ºC
HR: 39%
P: 1017,0mb/hPa


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2008 às 17:42)

Por aqui a máxima, ainda que razoavelmente elevada se atendermos que estamos às portas de Outubro,já desceu em relação aos últimos 3 dias (24,8º).
E este mini-Verão a Noroeste deve retirar-se gradualmente.
Agora, com o céu praticamente limpo (apenas uns pequenos cúmulos a Sueste) a temperatura vai baixando 22.6º e já há vento noroeste que para nosso bem,andou arredio nestes ultimos tempos.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2008 às 18:01)

Boas tardes!

A máxima por aqui foi quentinha com 29,1ºC a mínima foi de 17,2ºC...

Agora estão 26,3ºC, 40%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2008 às 18:16)

*Seguimento em Faro*

Temperatura: 23.0º
Humidade: 69%
Pressão: 1013.8 Mb
Vento: Sul a 6.4 Km/H

Temperatura Máxima: 23.1º
Tempratura Minima: 16.3º


----------



## amarusp (29 Set 2008 às 18:35)

Boa tarde, 
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.
Temperatura:18.7 gaus
Pressão: 1017.3 mb
Humidade: 53%  jonaslor


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2008 às 18:40)

Boa Tarde.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.2ºC

T.Minima: 16.5ºC

Neste momento estão 24.3ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Extremos de hoje:
Temp Max: *25.1ºC*
Temp Min: *15.8ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *21.7ºC*
Hum: *46%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2008 às 19:22)

Boas tardes! (Isto de ter aulas das 8:15 até ás 18:30, é mesmo horrível, mas é só á segunda...)

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi *25,7ºC*, ás 16:07

Neste momento tenho 21,4ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a *1024 hPa* (Já não tinha uma pressão assim há uns mesitos...)
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,7ºC


O céu já apresentou bastantes cumulus, mas tem estado a limpar...


----------



## HotSpot (29 Set 2008 às 19:23)

Máximo Hoje:  28.7 ºC (15:10) 
Mínimo Hoje:  15.4 ºC (07:55) 

Para o resto da semana máximas altas e as primeiras minimas baixinhas....

Vão ser aqueles dias que não sabemos o que vestir


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2008 às 19:34)

Boas...mais um dia que se passou sem sobresaltos por aqui, de tarde mantevê-se o ceú limpo o vento foi enfraquecendo ao longo da tarde e neste momento é nulo a temparatura máxima ficou-se pelos 26.0ºc,temp:actual 22.5ºc pressão 1016hpa.


----------



## ACalado (29 Set 2008 às 20:18)

Por aqui fim de tarde calmo, pelas 16h ainda houve uma ameaça de precipitação por parte dos cúmulos que se formaram mas não passou de isso, por agora o vento começa a sentir-se a temperatura esta nos 19ºc
os próximos dias a minimas vão ser mais  devido a estabilidade anticiclonica


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Set 2008 às 20:46)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................17.2º  (07h21m)
T máx..................................25.0º  (15h48m)

H min...................................32%
H máx..................................48%

Pressão actual......................1019 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2008 às 21:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Pressão a *1024 hPa* (Já não tinha uma pressão assim há uns mesitos...)



Pouco depois deste meu último post, devido ao facto de ter achado muito estranho este valor, fui ver a pressão das outras estações aqui da zona... aí, percebi que este valor não era correcto...

Fui então calibrar a pressão, na estação, e, neste momento, o problema já se encontra resolvido


Quanto ao resto... a temperatura, neste momento, está nos *19,2ºC*, a descer lentamente
Humidade a 60%
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2008 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma madrugada com chuva forte e trovoadas, à tarde brilhou o sol novamente 

Máxima: 23.6ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC

Precipitação: 50 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2008 às 21:48)

Por cá máxima de 25.2 e mínima de 16.5ºC neste momento estou com 19.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 21:52)

Boas Pessoal.

Por aqui e depois das muitas nuvens ao fim da tarde, o céu lá limpou.
Por agora, vento moderado de norte, mas 20,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 16,3ºC
Tmáx: 27,4ºC
Precipitação: 7,0mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Set 2008 às 22:00)

Boa noite

Dia de céu com abertas e algum calor

Tmin - 19,5ºC

Tmax - 26ºC

Actual - 21,5ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2008 às 22:08)

Céu limpo e 16,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 8,7ºC / 22,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2008 às 22:17)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo céu limpo o vento já rodou para W/NW mas fraco a temparatura vai nos 19.8ºc.
Temparaturas de hoje 14.6/26.0ºc.
Precipitação 1.5mm.
Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2008 às 22:23)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *26,3ºC*
Ás 21:19, ele tinha 20,2ºC de temperatura e 1017 hPa de pressão!

________________________________________________________________________

Por cá, neste momento tenho 18,6ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,4ºC


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2008 às 22:31)

Boas noites, por estas bandas temos uma noite agradável com céu pouco nublado e uma temperatura a rondar os 21ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2008 às 22:35)

Por aqui vou com 21,6ºC, 55%HR, 1018hpa e vento a 0,0km/h...


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2008 às 22:37)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *16.9ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 22:48)

Hoje foi um dia perfeita mente "calmo"... ainda se avistaram umas nuvens de tarde, que pareciam ameaçadoras, mas não durou muito e rapidamente desapareceram...

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 27,0ºC (+2,3ºC)
Tmín: 14,6ºC (+0,1ºC)

HRmáx: 87% (+22%)
HRmín: 38% (+1%)

Precipitação: 1,7mm


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 22:51)

Neste momento, sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

T: 19,2ºC
HR: 48%
P: 1016,4mb/hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Set 2008 às 23:20)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *15,4 ºC*
Tx: *28,0 ºC*


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2008 às 23:25)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,6ºC
Como referi aqui, ouvi várias pessoas a relatar uma tromba de água durante a tarde aqui no Norte da Madeira.
89%HR

min 14,5ºC
max 20,9ºC
1021hpa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2008 às 23:47)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,1 ºC (07h33); Temperatura máxima - 24,7 ºC (15h50); Temperatura actual - 18,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## ct5iul (30 Set 2008 às 00:04)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 29-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:05
O sol põe-se às: 18:54
Nascer da Lua: 07:30
Pôr da Lua: 19:02
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 0%
Temp actual 20.2ºC/ UTC 23:56
Temp Min: 16.1ºC/ UTC 07:39
Temp Max:25.8ºC / UTC 17:26
Temp Max ao sol: 27.2ºC/ UTC 15:55
Pressão: 1018.0Hpa UTC 23:56
Intensidade do Vento: moderado 8.6km/h UTC 23:56
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NW/W UTC 23:56
Rajada max: 18,0KM/h UTC 11:46
Temperatura do vento: 19.8ºC 23:56
Humidade Relativa: 60 % UTC 23:56
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:56
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 1.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:56
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Limpo vento moderado
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 27ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 17ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Set 2008 às 02:09)

Por P.Rubras,a 5 minutos de Paris, Londres ou N.YorK,
tem vagueado mais Verão agora , que no Verão.
Ainda em noite que faz lembrar Agosto,ainda em noite rara do último  Verão.
Céu limpo.visibilidade a perder-se nos confins e 16,3º mas em calmaria.
Quantas vezes em Julho e em Agosto  a esta hora tivemos 13/14º ,vento moderado de Nor-Noroeste e céu coberto de nuvens baixas?


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 03:53)




----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 04:03)

Boa noite!

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e 18,3ºC.


À *1h UTC* as temperaturas no Continente variavam entre os 7,5ºC de Lamas de Mouro e os 19,7ºC de Lisboa - Gago Coutinho.
Na Madeira entre os 6,7ºC do Pico do Areeiro e os 21,5ºC de Ponta do sol.
Nos Açores entre os 18,3ºc de São Miguel (Nordeste) e os 21,0ºC do Corvo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2008 às 07:16)

Bom Dia!

Passou-se aqui uma coisa estranha durante a noite... a estação _por e simplesmente_ se desligou... Só há pouco, quando acordei é que dei conta deste facto, pelo que fiquei sem registos da noite... MAS, nem tudo é mau... a LaCrosse salvou-me

A temperatura mínima desta noite foi então de *15,0ºC*

Há poucos minutos, _levantou-se_ um nevoeiro... com uma visibilidade muito reduzida!


A temperatura (Já na Oregon) está nos 15,2ºC... é provavel que ainda bata a mínima...

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a Calibrar
Vento a 19,8 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,0ºC


*EDIT:* Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## João Soares (30 Set 2008 às 07:26)

Ceu limpo, e vento fraco e 

Temp: *14.0ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Set 2008 às 09:25)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 14.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.7ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2008 às 09:46)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.9 ºC (06:15) 

Agora já vai em 20,0ºC e uma ligeira brisa de Norte. Pressão a 1018 hpa.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Set 2008 às 09:50)

Boas,


Mínima de 16,4ºC nesta manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco.



Registo às 09.00:
Temp. 20ºC
Humid. 62%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 2.8km/h NE



Temp. actual 21,2ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia! Manhã fresca com céu limpo e algum vento. pressão em 1017hPa.

*Tmin 15,5ºC*


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Set 2008 às 11:03)

Boas. Temperatura mínima hoje de 16ºC e já lá vai pelos 24ºC.
A pressão foi 1016 e já la vai pelos 1018HPa. O céu está limpo.
Vento de sueste 8km/h, 62% humidade


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2008 às 12:37)

Por aqui céu quase sem nuvens e 16,8ºC.


Mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2008 às 12:47)

Boas, por aqui, voltou o sol mas a norte tem um belo cumulonimbo, a mínima foi de 16.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2008 às 13:12)

Boas
Por aqui tive de mínima 17,4ºC...agora o dia já vai quente e sigo com 30,6ºC, 29%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2008 às 13:17)

Boas...

Belo dia de Sol que está hoje, o céu está limpo e em Oeiras estão 24ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 13:44)

Boa tarde

Bem, que dia de sol...
Ainda por cima este sol a meia altura, ainda parece aquecer mais do que quando está a pique nos meses de Junho e Julho.

Hoje mínima de 17,1ºC

Por agora vento fraco de 27,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2008 às 14:06)

O dia segue quente... neste momento tenho *25,2ºC*

Humidade a 49%, tendo já chegado aos *34%*
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,9ºC


No céu, alguns Cumulus Humilis


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2008 às 14:09)

A temperatura baixou um pouco tenho agora 29,3ºC e 34%HR...a máxima até ao momento foi de 31,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2008 às 14:13)

Boas tardes por aqui hoje tambem se sente o céu limpo com algumas nuvens médias a sul da cidade,a minima chegou aos 15.9ºc,neste momento já vou com 27.0ºchoje e amanhã devem ser os dias mais quentes depois é sempre a descer com o vento de norte ajudar.
Até logo


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Set 2008 às 14:17)

Boas. Neste momento em Faro 24º, 66% humidade e pressão 1017.
Vento SSE 12km/h. Digamos que nem está calor nem está frio.


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Set 2008 às 15:24)

Boas. Que bonitas nuvens que se estão a formar


----------



## João Soares (30 Set 2008 às 15:31)

A maxima, de hoje, nao ultrapassou dos *23.1ºC*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *21.0ºC*
Hum: *55%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Set 2008 às 15:40)

Boa tarde
Por aqui ceu limpo.
Temp. Max. 25.8ºC
Temp.Min. 13.2ºC


----------



## storm (30 Set 2008 às 15:42)

Temperatura actual: 27.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2008 às 15:50)

Neste momento a temperatura já vai descendo, após uma máxima de *27,1ºC*

Tenho então 24,5ºC
Humidade a 45%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,2ºC


----------



## *Dave* (30 Set 2008 às 17:50)

Por aqui sigo com:

T 26,8ºC
HR: 27%
P: 1015,0mb/hPa


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2008 às 18:37)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 27,4 ºC (16h02); Temperatura actual - 24,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,6 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima - 30,6 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Set 2008 às 18:41)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 28.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens


T.Minima de Hoje: 14.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (30 Set 2008 às 18:43)

Aqui o céu está completamente limpo e o vento fraco.

T: 25,3ºC
HR: 29%
P: 1015,4mb/hPa


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Set 2008 às 19:01)

Boas!
Por aqui um calor enorme, pelo menos essa sensação.( em Leiria!!)
Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco. Valores só mais logo uma vez que não estou junto da estação.
Até logo.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2008 às 19:01)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Temperatura:
Mín.:*17,4ºC*
Máx.:*32,0ºC*

Humidade:
Máx.:*69%*
Mín.:*28%*

Actual:
*26,1ºC
43%HR
1017hpa
 5,0km/h
13ºC Dew point*

PS: para mim este foi o ultimo dia mais quente deste ano...


----------



## amarusp (30 Set 2008 às 19:09)

Boa tarde/noite
na Estrela o céu esteve sempre limpo e a temperatura amena.
Actualmente em Loriga

Temperatura:   19,5
Pressão:      101,03
Humindade:       44%


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2008 às 19:13)

Alguns cirrus e 19,9ºC nesta última tarde de Setembro.


Extremos de hoje:

9,4ºC / 21,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2008 às 19:24)

A temperatura vai descendo muito rápidamente

Neste momento tenho *18,8ºC*
Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
Vento a 15,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,3ºC

A Serra está totalmente coberta...


----------



## *Dave* (30 Set 2008 às 19:29)

Há já algum tempo que não tinha uma tarde assim...

Mantenho os seguintes valores:
T: 24,8ºC
HR: 31%
P: 1015,2mb/hPa


----------



## João Soares (30 Set 2008 às 19:43)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *18,4ºC*
Hum: *58%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2008 às 19:52)

Por cá mínima de 15.4ºC máxima 26.0ºC agora estou com 18.6ºC a partir de hoje vamos começar a ter umas ricas mínimas


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2008 às 20:06)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 16.4ºC
actual: 20.6ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Set 2008 às 20:25)

ceu limpo mas a meio da tarde apareceram uns certos cumulos, mediocris, humilis, mas nao passava disso

vento moderado a forte e ja se sentia uma certa sensação de frio a meio da tarde

neste momento 18.9 depois de uma máxima de 26.7 graus

e pelos vistos vamos ter estabilidade anticiclónica


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2008 às 20:32)

Neste momento já tenho *17,4ºC* de temperatura

Não acredito que até ás 23:59 tenha uma nova mínima do dia, mas não deve ficar muito longe desta...

Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,8ºC


----------



## storm (30 Set 2008 às 20:47)

Temperatura actual: 19.8ºC


----------



## Brunomc (30 Set 2008 às 21:00)

céu limpo e vento fraco

a temperatura está nos 20.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 21:08)

Por aqui, e depois de um dia quente, a temperatura caiu ao final da tarde para a casa dos 19ºC. Tudo graças ao forte vento que se fez sentir vindo de norte.

Agora o vento tem vindo a enfraquecer e a temperatura está estável nos 18,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 17,1ºC
Tmáx: 29,4ºC.


----------



## BARROS (30 Set 2008 às 21:10)

Setembro terminando com areas de instabilidades sobre o sudeste...Agora aqui está nublado alto, mas o máximo q acontece são chuviscos esporádicos. Agora 22° em São Paulo.


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Set 2008 às 21:27)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................17.2º   (08h11m)
T máx....................................24.8º   (15h59m)

H min....................................35%
H máx...................................51%

Pressão actual.......................1018 hPa


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2008 às 21:34)

Hoje teve um dia de verão por cá com temperatura maxima de 27.4 graus de momento esta quase em metade cerca de 18.3 graus


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2008 às 21:46)

Boa noite,
Quase que as vossas mínimas são a minha máxima..  tive 18,3ºc de máxima
Dia muito fresco por aqui com aguaceiros
Por agora 16,5ºC
94%HR
1020hpa

min 14,9ºC
máx 18,3ºC
prec 4,6mm


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Set 2008 às 21:46)

Boas.
Presente tempo em algumas estações no Algarve:


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2008 às 22:03)

Boas Pessoal

Depois de um fim de semana ausente por terras do Minho (onde tive alguns dos melhores dias deste verão) estou agora de volta.

Por cá está céu limpo e *20.2ºC*

A máxima foi de *29.7ºC*
A minima foi de *14.6ºC*, mas de referir que a minima da estação oficial do IM mais proxima, que é a de Alvega, já esteve abaixo dos 10ºC

Hasta


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2008 às 22:09)

Aqui sigo com 20,3ºC, 65%HR, 1018hpa e vento nulo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Set 2008 às 22:21)

Boa noite a todos.

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, vento fraco

Tmin - 19,2ºC
Tmax - 23,4ºC

Actual - 20,2ºC


----------



## squidward (30 Set 2008 às 22:23)

(30-09-2008)

T.máx:  31.3ºC
T.min:  15.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (30 Set 2008 às 22:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 27,8ºC (+0,8ºC) 
Tmín: 15,1ºC (+0,5ºC)

HRmáx: 57% (-30%)
HRmín: 24% (-14%)

Pmáx: 1017,8mb/hPa
Pmín: 1015,0mb/hPa


----------



## *Dave* (30 Set 2008 às 23:00)

Setembro está a dar as últimas...

Neste momento:
T: 19,6ºC
HR: 39%
P: 1015,6mb/hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2008 às 23:06)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo o vento vai soprando fraco de NW o céu está estrelado e a temparatura vai nos 20.2ºc.
Temparaturas de hoje 15.9/28.0ºc.
Até amanhã


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Set 2008 às 23:16)

Boas. Para terminar o dia:





Extremos hoje:

Tmáx: 25ºC
Tmin 17ºC

Até amanhã.


----------



## João Soares (30 Set 2008 às 23:21)

Extremos do último dia de Setembro

Temp Max: *23.1ºC*
Temp Min: *14,0ºC*

Por agora, 
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *15,2ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2008 às 23:37)

E pronto... chegámos ao fim de mais um mês! O Inverno já esteve mais longe!

Setembro está a acabar bem fresquinho... neste momento tenho *16,3ºC*

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_







Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma temperatura máxima de *26,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2008 às 23:40)

Vou terminar o mês quentinho com 19,6ºC, 56%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 23:59)

E por aqui Setembro termina com céu limpo.
O vento está fraco de Norte.
A temperatura estável nos 19,2ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Out 2008 às 00:14)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 30-09-2008
Boas Noites

O sol nasce às: 07:07
O sol põe-se às: 18:51
Nascer da Lua: 09:20
Pôr da Lua: 19:27
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 3%
Temp actual 17.9ºC/ UTC 23:58
Temp Min: 15.6ºC/ UTC 07:32
Temp Max:28.5ºC / UTC 12:57
Temp Max ao sol: 29.5ºC/ UTC 14:28
Pressão: 1018.1Hpa UTC 23:58
Intensidade do Vento: Nulo 0.0km/h UTC 23:58
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direção do Vento: SE/E UTC 23:58
Rajada max: 23,2KM/h UTC 21:33
Temperatura do vento: 17.9ºC 21:52
Humidade Relativa: 56 % UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 23:58
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 BAIXO UTC 23:58
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Próximas 24h: Céu Limpo
TEMPERATURA Máxima PREVISTA 26ºC
TEMPERATURA Mínima PREVISTA 17ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado
-------------------------------------------
Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em banda lateral


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2008 às 00:29)

*Precipitação:*
4,3mm  Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2008 às 11:47)

E assim acabou Setembro com "calor", relativamente ao resto do Continente Europeu.

*T. Máxima en 24 horas. 01/10/2008 a 00:00 UTC
(100 de 1368 estaciones) *

1  Praia (Cape Verde) 32.4 °C  
2  Sal (Cape Verde) 30.5 °C  
*3  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 29.7 °C  *4  Badajoz / Talavera La Real (Spain) 29.4 °C  
*5  Beja (Portugal) 28.7 °C  
6  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 28.7 °C  
7  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 28.7 °C  *
8  Cordoba / Aeropuerto (Spain) 28.5 °C  
9  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 28.2 °C  
*10  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 28.2 °C *

Fonte: Ogimet


----------

